# SL Convo Thread #13 - Love For Water-Based Zanpakutous



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyway, since it's the 13th conversation thread, I had wanted to dedicate it to the 13th division with its awesome members of Ukitake, Kaien, and Rukia:



As far as we can speculate, most of the zanpakutous in this division have some sort of water/ice ability with Rukia and Kaien's shikai's being obvious examples. Not to mention Ukitake's release command hints to his zanpaktou having a connection with water.

Either way, I figured this division doesn't get too much love on NF, so I'm glad I could dedicate this thread to them.

Also: Vault you are missed. Come back soon.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Hime  

I really hope we get to see Ukitake use his weapon soon. Maybe even bankai


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Hime:WOW

i told you i would guarantee you got the 13th thread


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

goodnight friends <3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

You guys are too nice to me


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Good choice, Hime! 

Let the fanart dump begin! 

Night, Hollie.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> You guys are too nice to me



it helps when you're so nice

you should watch X'amd, trust me, i watched Heroes season 2 and its just a waste, you should just forget this season even exists and move onto the season 3.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Ukitake


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Let the fanart dump begin!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

TMS: So you don't need to see the second season to understand the third?


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

whats up new convo thread!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello new convo thread.


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

my fanart folder is devoid of any division 13 stuff  

grats anyway, Sandy, nice op.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

@Hime: if i was you i would just read the season 2 plot overview on Wikipedia, its just a mess all around.

and go watch X'amd, its awesome


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

2000 get?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _More Division 13_


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

funny how the only image with a 13th division member that isn't Rukia is a HytsuxUkitake pic  



oh wait, I have this.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

new convo..I like the title,,,13th division ftw

have to go..bye


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Good morning friends.

I see I missed another 2k 

*hugs* 13th Division pek

EDIT: Where's that Ukitake pic with him using his Shikai on the top of the ocean? It was drawn by the same guy who did the Shinji vs Ulquiorra and Mayuri vs Szyael pictures. The epic ones.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> I see I missed another 2k
> 
> *hugs 13th Division* pek




we both did 

*kicks 13th division*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

You're just jealous


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 13, 2008)

yay new convo thread, featuring my 3rd favorite Captain.  :ukitake
great fanarts!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 13, 2008)

This one TV? 

edit: whoops, didn't mean to dp, but I'll leave it. lol I thought I was gone looking for the pic, longer than that.

edit2: rofl, you should have left it piccun and btw Ukitake FC, links in OP to the gallery Half created for us TWF


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Rukia's part of the thirteenth division Piccun 




*Spoiler*: _ More fanarts :>_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I think that's the one. 

Thanks Kiki pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

, confused piccun is confused


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Rukia's part of the thirteenth division Piccun



I know that. 

But I don't have to like it. 



13th division pic


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Good night sexy people


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> This one TV?
> 
> edit: whoops, didn't mean to dp, but I'll leave it. lol I thought I was gone looking for the pic, longer than that.
> 
> edit2: rofl, you should have left it piccun and btw Ukitake FC, links in OP to the gallery Half created for us TWF


Damn, that is an epic pic! 

EDIT: Lol, how the heck did I qoute myself? 

night Zaru.


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello convo thread 

Ukitake-Taichou  He's so awesome pek


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good night sexy people




i read this right as oh dae-su does _that_


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

night Zaru

lol NM


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

piccun said:


> I know that.
> 
> But I don't have to like it.
> 
> ...



Would you rather her be in a different division? 

btw, splendid fanart


----------



## Surreal (Sep 13, 2008)

> Would you rather her be in a different division?



I read that: "Would you rather her be in a different position?"

So I'm going to bed.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Would you rather her be in a different division?
> 
> btw, splendid fanart



it doesn't really matter 



Surreal said:


> I read that: "Would you rather her be in a different position?"
> 
> So I'm going to bed.



to try that position?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Night Zaru.

I'd wish you a good night, Surreal, but with those thoughts on your brain, I don't think you'll be sleeping.


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

*waits a couple of pages since he has no fanart to contribute*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

It's funny how surreal disappears for weeks and then comes back just to make a comment like that. 

Also, sinnie, how far are you into One Piece?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's funny how surreal disappears for weeks and then comes back just to make a comment like that.
> 
> Also, sinnie, how far are you into One Piece?


I just finished Chopper's arc. Chap 156.

Chopper is my new favorite 

Though I think I'm going to like Ace.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 13, 2008)

you know what?

I'm going to bed. 

Good night convo thread.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Ace is pretty cool, though I think we'll get a lot more of him in the future. Now after this you're onto the Alabasta arc, I really think that was one of the best ones in One Piece. So you're going to enjoy the next fifty or so chapters.

Night Piccun


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

Night Piccun!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I just finished Chopper's arc. Chap 156.
> 
> Chopper is my new favorite
> 
> Though I think I'm going to like Ace.



Hiruluk was badass.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's funny how surreal disappears for weeks and then comes back just to make a comment like that.



Ah, I have been busy. Work getting to me lately. And don't worry Taurus Versant, thoughts like that don't keep me up at night~


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

was it me or did piccun sound annoyed?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Tired and confused more. That equals annoyed though.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 13, 2008)

Oki, I'm done. Now really going to bed. Cya~


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Ah, I have been busy. Work getting to me lately. And don't worry Taurus Versant, thoughts like that don't keep me up at night~



Well try and stop by more often. We need someone to gross out the convo thread once in a while. 

Night-o


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't wait to find out what this "D." business is D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

We all want to know that Sin. m


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I can't wait to find out what this "D." business is D:



what?

night cereal


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

ACE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

He's very manly and awesome.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

He gets his own cover story.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah yes, Ace is fuckin' awesome! I love it when he falls asleep at random times. 

So, overall, how are you liking One Piece so far, Sin?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

NM, Bleachexile has the Claymore chapter at last. I can make my Yuma set today.


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

i'll never win one these things 


and oh shit, i got a 360 and i'm not even playing it


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> NM, Bleachexile has the Claymore chapter at last. I can make my Yuma set today.


Sweet! Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

E said:


> i'll never win one these things
> 
> 
> and oh shit, i got a 360 and i'm not even playing it



wait a few more days and you wont be able to play it even if you wanted to

anyhoo, i'm off for the night everyone, take care.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Night TMS, and thank you again.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Night TMS, and thank you again.



you thank me again and i'll have to spank you, young lady


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

G'night, TMS.


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

good night convo thread!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

I love your set, Dixie 

Night.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Night Dixie. 

sleep well.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

The Vivi Arc   

So sad 

But now Luffy has a 1 Billion Bounty


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> The Vivi Arc
> 
> So sad
> 
> But now Luffy has a 1 Billion Bounty




*That's arguably the best arc.  The next arc, skypea, is arguably the worst and full of holes *


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> The Vivi Arc
> 
> So sad
> 
> But now Luffy has a 1 Billion Bounty


That arc is one of my favorites. 

well, I'm off to bed, night guys.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Despite being long winded, Skypiea didn't bug me. Plus, once you're past it, it's an epic rush.

You're blazing through this, Sin. 

EDIT: Night, NM.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Despite being long winded, Skypiea didn't bug me. Plus, once you're past it, it's an epic rush.
> 
> You're blazing through this, Sin.
> 
> EDIT: Night, NM.



*Wiper made me cry *


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I stalled 2-3 weeks on Skypiea. The villain there is one of the most boring IMO. But I liked the Alabasta arc a lot and the one after Skypiea was also really exciting and fun. 

Good night NobodyMan.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 14, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I think I stalled 2-3 weeks on Skypiea. The villain there is one of the most boring IMO. But I liked the Alabasta arc a lot and the one after Skypiea was also really exciting and fun.
> 
> Good night NobodyMan.



*Davy Back? 

But yeah, I would put Water 7/Enies Lobby right behind the Albasta arc.  I think the anime version of Alabasta might have been a little bit better than the manga because of Ace pek*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

New Avatar  Colouring the set now.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *Davy Back?
> 
> But yeah, I would put Water 7/Enies Lobby right behind the Albasta arc.  I think the anime version of Alabasta might have been a little bit better than the manga because of Ace pek*



Well, Davy Black was awesome in its own way. 

It was a light-hearted fun break in-between Skypiea and Water 7/Enies Lobby. Afro Luffy was great. 

As for the arcs, I think Water 7/Enies Lobby edges out Alabasta for me, but only because I really like Robin.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Someone needs to tell Luffy his new bounty so he'll stop saying 30 Million 

He got beat up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Bellemey's a bit of a prick.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

morning SL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning Yariko. 

I have a new set.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw

love it

Actually now I'm reading claymore..I haven't read it in a while..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Claymore is awesome. You enjoy it.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

of coursepek

sadly there are not many Teresa or Galatea fanarts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

My Media Player is being cruel again. The screen gets jittery and pixilated every time I try to play a video, and I'm not sure how to fix that.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

It's trying to tell you something


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

No, it does that with video in general. 

I don't care if it's bad, I wanna see it. Do you have any advice on fixing pixilated/choppy videos, Bya?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't see why everyone is hating on the Sky Island Arc 

So far, Luffy beat up some cocky pirate, got the news about his bounty, black beard looks like he's going to get pwned, white beard and shanks are about to meet up, hawk eyes appeared again, epic old men discuss shit.

What's there not to love?

Also, TV, I agree with Bya, it's WMP's way of saying "Stop"


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning


----------



## Surreal (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> No, it does that with video in general.
> 
> I don't care if it's bad, I wanna see it. Do you have any advice on fixing pixilated/choppy videos, Bya?



Try reinstalling the codecs or simply install new/additional ones. 



~


----------



## Yak (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning guys.  T_T

I don't want to but I have to leave for two weeks this afternoon. And I won't have a computer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

What's forcing you to leave, Yak?


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

No way Yak ;__;

Don't leave me ._.


----------



## Yak (Sep 14, 2008)

I have school in another federal state of Germany, so to speak.  I don't want to go there but I have to, its part of my job training. This situation will occur every two or three months for the next three years. Blargh >_<


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a terrible situation.

We'll miss you. T_T


----------



## Yak (Sep 14, 2008)

Be strong, you will manage two weeks without me  I'll try to be strong too and not miss you guys too much


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

You must make up for it when you come back each time


----------



## Yak (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll try, Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

you should  go make the predictions thread, since i made it last week


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 14, 2008)

Good morning...oh wait, it's already afternoon 

New ava and sig


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning everyone

a lot of new sets, all very nice.:WOW


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning TMS.

I'm on my laptop right now, cause my main computer is getting backed up.

DDR doesn't work on this computer either.

Actually, does anyone have problems with Dattebayo's videos? I know I do.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morning TMS.
> 
> I'm on my laptop right now, cause my main computer is getting backed up.
> 
> ...



Hey TV

it may be your codec seeing as you say your media player does this with other video too, so either re-install your existing codecs or try a new one, what set of codes are you using TV?, i was given "cccp" by someone and it works just fine for me.

do you want a link or are you okay with codec sources, i think it was surreal who gave you a link earlier.

edit: morning Zaru


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning Zaru


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't actually understand codecs. I just play the videos and if they don't work I get pissy. So if you can tell me how to find out what my codecs are, I'll go from there.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

It works! 

Thank you thank you thank you.

I owe you one man.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It works!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you.
> 
> I owe you one man.



you wont be thanking me when you finish watching DDR

but seriously, dont thank me, a member called Shin over at Channel 12 gave me the link


----------



## ez (Sep 14, 2008)

i wonder when the commentators from oldboy will stop speaking in technical terms...or mix it up at least :<


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Good morning convo thread! 

How's everyone doing today? 

And I like your new set TV.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

new set for me aswell :I


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

That looks neato, Hollie.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> new set for me aswell :I


I like the new set, Nell. It's spiffy.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

You are all amazing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

All you guys are too judgemental. For Bleach anime, that was fine. The pictures were pretty, the fanservice high and the music tracks 90% okay.

If you go in expecting a masterpiece, it's obvious disappoinment. I went in expecting fun, and I'm happy.

And with that, I'm off to bed. It's late and I have school tomorrow. Night all


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

night TV

I have to watch bleach movie too..I'm curious


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

glad you liked it TV, goodnight


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I have to watch bleach movie too..I'm curious



Good luck


----------



## ez (Sep 14, 2008)

i think your standards may be a bit too low, TV. That was a horrible movie no matter how one tries to look at it.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

Are we talking about the massive failure of a Bleach movie again?

It didn't even feel like Bleach in my opinion, not at all.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good luck



shitty movie?



ezxx said:


> i think your standards may be a bit too low, TV. That was a horrible movie no matter how one tries to look at it.



...i wont waste my time watching it..if is horrrible


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Goodnight, TV.  (lol typo )

I have to agree with you, the movie wasn't _that_ bad (in my opinion anyway), and it was fun to watch.

And yes, I do have fairly low standards.


----------



## ez (Sep 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Are we talking about the massive failure of a Bleach movie again?
> 
> It didn't even feel like Bleach in my opinion, not at all.



i agree, more or less.

i'd compare to a random dbz opening theme



Yariko said:


> shitty movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...i wont waste my time watching it..if is horrrible



it's pretty awful, but so awful that you'll be laughing at the sheer ridiculousness of it all


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

at least it'll make me laugh


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

Would you rather watch this, Jumper or The Happening again, ezxx?


----------



## Shodai (Sep 14, 2008)

rofl byakuya is npu

*vomits*


j/k <3 wub you


----------



## ez (Sep 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Would you rather watch this, Jumper or The Happening again, ezxx?



definitely the bleach flick, because it actually amused me with all of its unintentional humor and various contradictions 

_jumper _wasn't as bad as either, but definitely not something i'd want to watch again

_the happening_ is just ugh 

there was nothing entertaining about the movie, but i remember making fun of it half the time...>_<

---

watching the geass raw as we speak, it's pretty funny too.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

**


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate karma.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's make out then


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

oh bya you whore


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

What did karma do to deserve your hatin?


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

I went outside and the door blew shut and locked me out   I wasn't wearing very warm clothes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish I could sue the weather, sometimes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2008)

Personally as far as anime movies based off in long anime series, Bleach is actually pretty good even if it does several contradictions concerning several characters but it´s well animated, it has decent music and it´s entertaining.

Better than any Naruto movie at least and it´s comparable to some oof the One Piece movies.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I went outside and the door blew shut and locked me out   I wasn't wearing very warm clothes


Wow, that sucks. 

Sorry that happened.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

The Old Chapters - One to Nine

Yammy Chapter


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys.
A new one already?

What happens when we go over 13?

THERE IS NO 14th DIVISION!?!?!?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

There is.

The fail Division. Its simply, Chad.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> There is.
> 
> The fail Division. Its simply, Chad.



And Ikkaku it seems... ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> There is.
> 
> The fail Division. Its simply, Chad.



way too easy

after the captains, we can start on the Espada or the normal characters, if i win it, i will make it about Yoruichi


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> way too easy
> 
> after the captains, we can start on the Espada or the normal characters, if i win it, i will make it about Yoruichi



I like yoruichi

Soi Fon too?


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> way too easy
> 
> after the captains, we can start on the Espada or the normal characters, if i win it, i will make it about Yoruichi





Make it about the Exiles from SS.

Then we can have another one for Urahahra  HURRAY!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

Someone wants in Urahara's pants I see.

Like, everyone else.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Someone wants in Urahara's pants I see.
> 
> Like, everyone else.



I prefer other people....


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning all



It's afternoon here.

I shall presume you are American..?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

I am American, though I do tend to have odd sleeping hours. =P


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I am American, though I do tend to have odd sleeping hours. =P





I suspected as much.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2008)

Sandy how come you hate sara palin? ( I don't support her as such , just curious )


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

hello convo thread


so i woke up to some reps and i still haven't gone to the next level...woe is me 

edit: not agony! 


i'm still on my quest for mayuri stock atm 

all i find is hentai


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

don't make me neg you e


----------



## Noitora (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel <3.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Noi


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> hello convo thread
> 
> 
> so i woke up to some reps and i still haven't gone to the next level...woe is me
> ...



and that's a bad thing how


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> don't make me neg you e



oh, the memories :3


e: hey guys, i'm almost celestial, a dur-hur 

hollie: 

e: ...................




della said:


> and that's a bad thing how /LOS



this is an anime forum based on a shonen series thank you very much 


broomsticks in the bum


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm a paragon of hope?

What the hell is this??!?!


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd rather be paragon of hope than my rep rank.  This just shows how much of a loser I am.


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

hollie, you're not a loser, i've told you countless times!


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

why is Nelly a loser?


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> hollie, you're not a loser, i've told you countless times!



I concur, hollie seems not like a loser to me.

Would a guy in a hat and smoking a ciggarette lie to you?


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> hollie, you're not a loser, i've told you countless times!





The Medicine Seller said:


> why is Nelly a loser?


because I have wasted time on the internets 


Karasu said:


> I concur, hollie seems not like a loser to me.
> 
> Would a guy in a hat and smoking a ciggarette lie to you?



I guess not :3


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I love your set, Dixie
> 
> Night.



why thanks you TV!  


Good afternoon convo thread!

whats shaking!


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie...!


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> this is an anime forum based on a shonen series thank you very much


I have to remind myself that every time I login 



E said:


> broomsticks in the bum




I'm going to look for mayuri stock now kthanxbai


ETA: 
Hi dixie!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Yo Dixie. What;s shakin'?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> because I have wasted time on the internets
> 
> 
> I guess not :3



i dont get how that makes someone a loser.

hey dixie.


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

hey memos!


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie said:


> hey memos!



are you feeling better now?, you were so tired the other day


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> are you feeling better now?, you were so tired the other day



The only reason dixie is tired is because she never sleeps. 

I tell her, but she bever listens..


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Karasu said:


> The only reason dixie is tired is because she never sleeps.
> 
> I tell her, but she bever listens..



lol, yeah, she only had 2 hours of sleep that day IIRC


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, yeah, she only had 2 hours of sleep that day IIRC



It's just not right.


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

I refreshed and I saw this.

My coffee is all over the screen.
Well done.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

one of the best mayuri cosplay pics

too bad there aren't many mayuri fanarts


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Yariko said:


> one of the best mayuri cosplay pics
> 
> too bad there aren't many mayuri fanarts



I prefer Szayel Aporro Grantz.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I prefer Szayel Aporro Grantz.



I like the both :3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

I like mayuri more than szayel

both are awesome, and unique in their own way


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Szayel has glasses and long hair. He reminds me of me..


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

i like cookies and milk....


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

I like milkshakes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Yariko, watched the movie yet?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

no

I saw some some parts of it...and pure bulshit...so i dont wanna waste my time


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Good girl


----------



## Shodai (Sep 14, 2008)

Moving on to the next movie, I hear it's a massive Ichigo/Rukia pairing fanservice.


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I like mayuri more than szayel
> 
> both are awesome, and unique in their own way



I concur! 


*Spoiler*: _oooh_ 



Plus... mayuri is hot without all the modifications!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Moving on to the next movie, I hear it's a massive Ichigo/Rukia pairing fanservice.



Well as long as it has kenpachi busting shit up


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good girl


thanks...



Shodai said:


> Moving on to the next movie, I hear it's a massive Ichigo/Rukia pairing fanservice.



really?

pairings are shit now, seriously



dixie said:


> I concur!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _oooh_
> ...



indeed he is


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

&lt;a href="http://ad.de.doubleclick.net/click;h=v8/373b/3/0/*/e;207261709;0-0;0;16301577;1-468/60;28082516/28100395/1;;~aopt=2/0/2/0;~sscs=?http://ad2.adfarm1.adition.com:80/click*lid=4788140540/clickurl=" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://imagesrv.adition.com/banners/268/99189/altbanner.gif" width="468" height="60" border="0" alt="Hier klicken!" title="Bitte klicken Sie hier!"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;           
                                                                                               Naruto Forums      > Bleach Avenue       > Society Library       >  Bleach Character Rating: [46] - Sasakibe Chojiro                                              *     Reply to Thread  * *Welcome, Byakuya.*
        You last visited: Today at 10:49 AM                       Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 316.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

who here uses Akatsuki skin?

I think we need a bleach skin too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

What ARE skins anyway? CSS files?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What ARE skins anyway? CSS files?



Yes, CSS with some PHP code to make it work on vbulletin that is PHP based.

Just open the source in your browser, even the first lines state;

<!-- CSS Stylesheet -->
<style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">
/**
* vBulletin 3.7.2 CSS
* Style: 'Akatsuki'; Style ID: 7

I use Akatsuki skin...insert "random" for any other skin that this forum has.

Every website has it's look and style (forums included) defined by CSS. This applies to everything except purely Flash based sites, which are rare.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

The mixtures of reds and subtle pinks are what i love the akatsuki for.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes I must say I like the color combo of the Akatsuki skin, as well as it's icons. Kudos to whoever designed it.

Edit:

However, it uses HTML tables which makes me a sad panda. Not sure if its because of the vbulletin itself, I never designed a forum skin myself, so maybe the architecture demands it. However, I myself haven't seen yet seen something that CAN'T be styled with CSS ^___^


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello Surry


----------



## Surreal (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh hai Sandy. Sorry for the geek talk, it seems I can't leave work alone even when spamming the convo thread;D


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't worry about it, I essentially didn't bother to read any of the geek talk.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent choice if I may say so myself. Just like I ignore your fangirlish outbursts;D


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

first day of uni tomorrow and really nervous

when i'm nervous i usually smoke more

which makes quitting really damn impossible right now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all.

Today is Monday, I hate Monday. T_T


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Today is Monday, I hate Monday. T_T



it's still sunday here


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

woah TV is from the future


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

It's a strange and scary place


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Today is Monday, I hate Monday. T_T



TTGL:


*Spoiler*: __ 



kamina died....WTF!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But he did it in the most epic way.

Giga Drill Breaker, man.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's a strange and scary place



Once I was in the future, It was quite a nice place and doesn't afraid of the past.


Then I woke up.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  I never got over his death   which is why i never seen pastt hat episode


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 it feels so different without him but i guess it was needed for Simon to grow up.

when Kamina and Yoko kissed, it was such a great moment, but when it showed that Simon saw it, so sad, brilliantly done anime, i love it.






Neliel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I never got over his death   which is why i never seen pastt hat episode




*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont blame you, but Simon really eveolves from that point on, you should definitely check it out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Neliel, there's lots of wonderful in the future of TTGL. You mustn't miss it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

i think a TTGL set is due for me


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> woah TV is from the future



I know! :amazed 

Freaky.... Freaky!



Taurus Versant said:


> It's a strange and scary place



is there ice cream there?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, actually. I had some yesterday. 

Wait, that means, I had ice cream in the past, in the future...

OH GODS 

*splode*


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yes, actually. I had some yesterday.
> 
> Wait, that means, I had ice cream in the past, in the future...
> 
> ...



*punches TV*

come to your senses, who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello everybody.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin, I swear, you have a different set everytime I see you?


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

hey sin

how does your sig work?  since i have a friend who will lend me some webspace and i wanna have a .php sig


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Sin, I swear, you have a different set everytime I see you?


It's a dynamic sig 

It changes when you refresh.

@Hollie: I'll PM you the code.


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

sin!


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's a dynamic sig
> 
> It changes when you refresh.
> 
> @Hollie: I'll PM you the code.



SWEET JESUS.

Is there anything they can't do with this box labeled internet?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Actually, I'll put it up for everybody 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sin said:
			
		

> Well, first, you need at least some hosting space.
> 
> (I used 110mb.com ; free subdomain and free hosting space)
> 
> ...






Make sure your images are either jpgs or gifs tho.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks <3

now just to wait until i have some time


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, and warn your friend.

It's likely to eat up a ton of his bandwidth.

The (free ) hosting site I use has 300Gigs of Bandwidth, and I use up like 1/3rd of it a month


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like this.



good 


-piccun is not amused-


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oh, and warn your friend.
> 
> It's likely to eat up a ton of his bandwidth.
> 
> The (free ) hosting site I use has 300Gigs of Bandwidth, and I use up like 1/3rd of it a month



o_O

maybe i'll look into this free one


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> > [/code]
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> ...


Wut? o_O

@Hollie: Yeah


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Actually, I'll put it up for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure your images are either jpgs or gifs tho.


That is too complicated for my tiny brain to comprehend. 

So I guess I'll stay with one sig at a time. 

Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> i'm not watching cowboy bebop anymore


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2008)

What a coincidence, I'm currently listening to the Cowboy Bebop OST.


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

i mean, i'll eventually watch it, but it's kinda liek watching Seven after somebody told you that brad pitt's wife's severed head was in the box


i don't liek it when spoilers are being spammed around


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2008)

i like spoilers, it gives you something to look forward too


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

For me, I don't really care about spoilers either way. It doesn't really affect the experience for me. 

But that's just me.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't care about spoilers :3 

especially if I have no intention of watching that series


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

i still remember when i saw aizen get killed, and then i hear "aizen's the final villain lolololol"


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Agh! I just re-pierced my top ear... it bloodywell hurt  


Piccun I just noticed your sig


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> For me, I don't really care about spoilers either way. It doesn't really affect the experience for me.
> 
> But that's just me.



I mostly get spoiled about series where I don't care what happens anyway


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

i hate spoilers when it comes to big films or series with a definite end, i dont mind spoilers for Naruto or Bleach.

i knew about Aizen's final villian status beforehand and i hate that now

lol at piccun's sig


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie said:


> Agh! I just re-pierced my top ear... it bloodywell hurt
> 
> 
> Piccun I just noticed your sig




ya.. right  





lol at The Medicine Seller


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

I don?t mind spoilers in general?  I can?t resist hitting spoiler tagged things anyways! Oh curiosity!)




piccun said:


> ya.. right




jooo love it!


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Spoilers are fine for me either way.

Like Hollie said, it gives me something to look forward to. I start looking for hints and such that lead to spoiler I already know 

Like I kept seeing Enel's name in the OBD, so when he finally appeared, I was like ""


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Usually, unless it's a spoiler of the magnitude of " Aizen id the final villain" I kinda like spoiler. 
They make you curious about a future event. You know what happens, but not exactly how, and this could make the story more intriguing ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Sin, what time does the Soul Eater Raw DDL come out?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Spoilers are fine for me either way.
> 
> Like Hollie said, it gives me something to look forward to. I start looking for hints and such that lead to spoiler I already know
> 
> Like I kept seeing Enel's name in the OBD, so when he finally appeared, I was like ""


So how are you liking the Skypiea (sp?) arc so far Sin.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

onikirimaru


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2008)

onikirimaru


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 14, 2008)

hey guys, what's up here?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks TMS. 

Veoh


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

*EMERGENCY!!!!*


i need an xbox live gamertag

i already spread the word in the blender and now i'm bringing it here

rep is involved


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> onikirimaru



you know it?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Sin, did you DL the SE chapter yet?

lol at piccun


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

lol at me


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

What's this onikirimaru business about?


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> sorry E I have no idea what you are talking about.



it's basically liek a sn or nick, but for the xbox live thingy


on another note....HI!


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

> some jackass



That'd be me.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Couple of days.



were you as disappointed in the chapter as i was?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> were you as disappointed in the chapter as i was?


Why?          o_O


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I'll guess I'll check it out sometime then.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



I suggest to everyone to check it out sometime  





It's about the hunter of Oni- monsters of japanese mythology. They eat humans and can sometimes take the shape of humans-reminds of something?-. The guy who hunts them is a half demon himself, doesn't age, and uses a special sword(Onikirimaru) said to be made with the horn of an Oni.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Why?          o_O




*Spoiler*: __ 



cons:

well, first of all, brew giving him a power-up was annoying/cheap, i would have rather he had some shinigami powers hidden away instead

Mosquito's awesomeness disappeared within a few pages, after what we saw at the end of last chapter, this was stupid, he seemed like a real threat and now he is gone again

pros:

EIBOOOOOON!!!!!



we could have had that Kid power-up that we know he is due for, he cant exactly rely on BREW the whole time can he, but he did look amazing anyway

i just think it could have had some great development, instead it just had a power up, its probably necessary for later chapters but still, i thought it could have been handled better


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> I suggest to everyone to check it out sometime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting! 

I may check it out!! 

*right convo thread I'm off to bed!!* 

NIGHT EVERYONE!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

night dixie *


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Nighty night, Dixie!


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I may check it out!!
> 
> ...


So soon? D:

Bye Dixie.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 14, 2008)

g'night Dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> So soon? D:
> 
> Bye Dixie.



Don't you so soon me! 

I'm in work till 7pm tomorrow!!  

If I do stay up...  I wont sleep at all.... 


(Right really leaving now!! -- leaves tea and cookies out for the convo thread!) 



*Runs like the wind and logs off *


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie said:


> Don't you so soon me!
> I'm in work till 7pm tomorrow!!
> If I do stay up...  I wont sleep at all....
> (Right really leaving now!! -- leaves tea and cookies out for the convo thread!)
> ...



You're still online


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

dixie said:


> Don't you so soon me!
> 
> I'm in work till 7pm tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


Till 7? 

Good luck


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

night dixie

hey piccun, how are you?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 14, 2008)

cookies 

I'll have to bake a batch of my chocolate chip ones for a coworker next week for her birthday


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> night dixie
> 
> hey piccun, how are you?



hey memos  


that was a quite random question, wasn't it ? 



how are you anyway? 

did you check out onikirimaru?


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

i havent had cookies in months 

i want some


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> quick! somebody push me over! will rep immediately!
> sorry, but i just have to do the blatant whoring at this point
> i havent had cookies in months





I'm tempted to neg you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2008)

For once I didn't click on a spoiler tag. I don't wanna be spoiled for the new Soul Eater.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> hey memos
> 
> 
> that was a quite random question, wasn't it ?
> ...



its not weird, i ask it all the time

i will check it out, seems kinda like Yu Yu Hakusho



E said:


> quick! somebody push me over! will rep immediately!
> 
> 
> sorry, but i just have to do the blatant whoring at this point
> ...



seems my rep wasnt enough


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

tms go check your cp 




half and kri have no sealing powers, rite? ?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its not weird, i ask it all the time
> 
> i will check it out, seems kinda like Yu Yu Hakusho



oh well 



E said:


> tms go check your cp
> 
> half and kri have no sealing powers, rite? ?



who knows  


how many points are you above ascendant? can I bring you back with my pitiful neg power? 


nothing personal, I just think it would b an awesome thing to do?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> For once I didn't click on a spoiler tag. I don't wanna be spoiled for the new Soul Eater.



*MAKA DIES?! WHAT?*


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> *MAKA DIES?! WHAT?*



*TWICE!!!!...*


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not telling 

besides, leave rep talk for the blender 

and no, you can't



sin, wat the fucken fuck! 
spoilertag friend!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> *MAKA DIES?! WHAT?*


edit:
*WHO IS MAKA?*


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

E said:


> tms go check your cp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i always knew E

and i'm pretty sure they do



E said:


> not telling
> 
> besides, leave rep talk for the blender
> 
> ...



he was joking you idiot


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Good night convo thread.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *TWICE!!!!...*




EDIT: Night zaru.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> edit:
> *WHO IS MAKA?*


*WHAT IS A "SOUL EATER"?*


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> he was joking you idiot



shut up, i can't take any chances 



Zaru said:


> Good night convo thread.



see ya zaru

i already said good nite in the agony, but o well


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> *WHAT IS A "SOUL EATER"?*



i'm pretty sure this is now turning into spam

night zaru


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i always knew E
> 
> and i'm pretty sure they do
> 
> ...


your evil 




Sin said:


> *WHAT IS A "SOUL EATER"?*



* WHAT IS A "SOUL EATER"?*




night Zaru


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> your evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*A "SOUL EATER" WHAT IS?*

/spam.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

if i was a mesiter, piccun would be my scythe

lol at piccun being the only one who wont get this


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if i was a mesiter, piccun would be my scythe
> lol at piccun being the only one who wont get this



google.


and it's meister.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2008)

Piccun would be an awesome scythe. Though he may bite you.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

If I was a meister, I would be able to use everybody


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> google.
> 
> 
> and it's meister.







Soekihime said:


> Piccun would be an awesome scythe. Though he may bite you.



for some reason i always think of piccun as a girl

lol, Sin, your man-crush for Stein is glowing from your soul


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Pfft. Asura is the only one I have a man-crush on


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Pfft. Asura is the only one I have a man-crush on



lol, good to see you have your priorities right

also, that would mean you would eat your scythe

what are meister's weapons called again?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _random Ukitake_ 













nighty nite everyone. work tomorrow. D:


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, good to see you have your priorities right
> 
> also, that would mean you would eat your scythe
> 
> what are meister's weapons called again?


Just weapons, I'm pretty sure.

In the flashback of Tsubaki and B*S meeting, he said "I'm a meister" and she said "I'm a weapon" so I guess that's it.

"Death Scythes" are the names they get when they eat 99 demon souls and one witch soul. Regardless of what type of weapons they are.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Piccun would be an awesome scythe. Though he may bite you.





The Medicine Seller said:


> for some reason i always think of piccun as a girl
> ol, Sin, your man-crush for Stein is glowing from your soul




it seems there isn't a common opinion as to what my gender is. 

I find it pretty funny 



why can't I be a meister and have my scythe??


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Just weapons, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> In the flashback of Tsubaki and B*S meeting, he said "I'm a meister" and she said "I'm a weapon" so I guess that's it.
> 
> "Death Scythes" are the names they get when they eat 99 demon souls and one witch soul. Regardless of what type of weapons they are.



i wanna see Shinigami with a pair of pistols

night Kiky



piccun said:


> it seems there isn't a shared opinion as to what my gender is.
> 
> I find it pretty funny
> 
> ...



being a piccun is the best

probably a Meister

and i know you are a girl


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> it seems there isn't a common opinion as to what my gender is.
> 
> I find it pretty funny
> 
> ...


Depends really.

Scythes can pretty much work with anybody, and are pretty strong on their own.

Meisters of a low level can only work with their weapons, high level meisters are strong on their own (though not as much as Scythes) and can work with any weapon.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Depends really.
> 
> Scythes can pretty much work with anybody, and are pretty strong on their own.
> 
> Meisters of a low level can only work with their weapons, high level meisters are strong on their own (though not as much as Scythes) and can work with any weapon.



do you think they get to choose if they will be a weapon or a meister?


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> do you think they get to choose if they will be a weapon or a meister?


No, I don't think it's a matter of choice. You're either one or the other.

It's like being born rich or poor.

(I'm basing this off mainly from Patty and Liz)


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

I only read like the first 2 chapters, and it seemed scythes were personal, kinda like zanpakutou in Bleach. 
They build their scytes or something.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think I'd be a weapon or a Meister.

I'd probably be a witch (or warlock as it were).


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> I only read like the first 2 chapters, and it seemed scythes were personal, kinda like zanpakutou in Bleach.
> They build their scytes or something.


That's because Maka, Kid, and B*S are low level meisters and can't really use any weapons besides their own. However, even Maka used B*S's weapon during a fight, so no it's not like Bleach.

Kid wouldn't use any other weapon because he has OCD and can't stand things being asymmetrical.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> No, I don't think it's a matter of choice. You're either one or the other.
> 
> It's like being born rich or poor.
> 
> (I'm basing this off mainly from Patty and Liz)




*Spoiler*: __ 



going from Tsubaki, it could be a genetic thing, if you remember it was mentioned that Tsubaki's family were weapons or generations....which turned out to have been created by Arachne, and Maka, being like her mum, is a meister instead of a weapon like her father, so it may be due to genetics, who knows.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Now I'm getting interested again :/


I think I'll give it another chance


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> Now I'm getting interested again :/
> 
> 
> I think I'll give it another chance


It's really very good


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> I only read like the first 2 chapters, and it seemed scythes were personal, kinda like zanpakutou in Bleach.
> They build their scytes or something.



they have to build a deep bond with each other to be effective, but one of the characters can alter his soul's wavelength at will so he can resonate with any weapon



NobodyMan said:


> I don't think I'd be a weapon or a Meister.
> 
> I'd probably be a witch (or warlock as it were).



that means i gotta hunt you down with my piccun scythe



piccun said:


> Now I'm getting interested again :/
> 
> 
> I think I'll give it another chance



:WOW, if you read SE, i'll read that one you mentioned earlier


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's because Maka, Kid, and B*S are low level meisters and can't really use any weapons besides their own. However, even Maka used B*S's weapon during a fight, so no it's not like Bleach.


Hmmm, I can't seem to remember this, what chapter was it again? 

EDIT: @TMS: Oh yeah? _*Soul Protect!*_


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Hmmm, I can't seem to remember this, what chapter was it again?
> 
> EDIT: @TMS: Oh yeah? _*Soul Protect!*_




The anime kindly left that out <<


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Hmmm, I can't seem to remember this, what chapter was it again?
> 
> EDIT: @TMS: Oh yeah? _*Soul Protect!*_



when did Maka use Tsubaki?

too late for soul protect, i know who you are now....and i can comveniently detect witches....like that guy

edit: i started reading a few chapters AFTER that fight


----------



## E (Sep 14, 2008)

i really need to catch up on this 


i'm so lazy 

but if i was able to do both seasons of code geass in a week, i can do this


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> they have to build a deep bond with each other to be effective, but one of the characters can alter his soul's wavelength at will so he can resonate with any weapon
> 
> 
> that means i gotta hunt you down with my piccun scythe
> ...




I've already read a couple chapters though 




_______________________________________________


night convo *wasn't there a smilie that waves its hand?*

[YOUTUBE]psG_Flzf7HI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> The anime kindly left that out <<


Oh yeah, I remember that now! 

Thanks for the reminder. 

@TMS: Time to use some magic then. *Dog Canin Dogs Canines* _*shitty magic spell*_


----------



## piccun? (Sep 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> The anime kindly left that out <<



He's using his immortality to his advantage! 



that little ...


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

*secretly wants piccun to bite him*

night piccun

lol NM, your crappy spell failed

RESONANCE!!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> He's using his immortality to his advantage!
> 
> 
> 
> that little ...


Piccun, I'd recommend watching the anime, then reading the manga were it leaves off.

The censorship is little and far between.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2008)

goodnight everyone, i'm off for the night


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Good night TMS. pek

Sleep well.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd definitely prefer being a Meister over being a Scythe. Not only because it seems like Meisters have a greater range of ability open to them, but also due to the fact that unless you are a part of a duo (aka Liz and Patty) or-


*Spoiler*: __ 



-you become self-wielding like Justin-




-not having a Meister almost equates to having  the central power of yourself become basically useless.

In other words, there's more independence to a Meister, which I like. Although, I'm probably partially swayed by my admiration for Stein, while I make these judgements as well.



piccun said:


> They build their scytes or something.



They don't actually build them, but collecting souls is almost like a form of training to power up their abilities. Unlike normal training however, it's very capitalistic at times. Get x number of souls, become a Death Scythe. Lose x number of souls, lose the opportunity of said Death Scythe-ry. 

And, I agree with the idea that having the abilities of a Scythe or a Meister is a genetic predisposition. Although, It's possible that someone could work to become a Meister, since learning to manage/match one's wavelength and physical combat seem to be the only pre-reqs.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

Leave it to HH to word it beautifully


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Nighty night Convo thread! 

See ya tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2008)

Now I miss Soul Eater discussion? Damn timezones.

I'd totally be interested in being 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a self wielding Weapon, such as Justin and such.


 And I mean, even some of the weapons like Soul can partially transform their body already, and he's not fully raised yet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Good morning, convo thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning Zaru 

What're you up to today?

EDIT: internet dropping out means my evening online is over. I hope the local internet providers hurry up and fix whatever's screwing over the local area. 

Night all.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

morning


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

so guys, i'm having some sort of tiny dilemma. 

should i change my current set which i absolutely adore and love, to a griffith set? :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Show us the set beforehand, jacey :>


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

hey brat :3


----------



## tgre (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello Society dwellers.

I am tGre.

Resident MDer, LDer, Blenderite and MBDer here to spread my seeds.

How fares the convo thread for thine Bleach society?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

well it's nothing spectacular i must admit >_> it's just a normal art of griffith :3


*Spoiler*: __ 









avy will be based on same art as well.


Edit : omg it's tigger!! pek


----------



## tgre (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha oh shit L XD

God I haven't seen you in fugging ages :<


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

yes my fluffy soft toy pek 

that's cause you only hang in the blender


----------



## tgre (Sep 15, 2008)

Not just the Blender 

The Music Department too


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i have heard bad things about the MD department. don't think i'll ever post there  

so guys no help in deciding whether i should use that griffith pic or not?


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

*4AM and can't sleep D:*

Someone tell TMS that Church boy is in SE Ep 24. I may not be on much tomorrow, and he should know right away


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

why can't you sleep Sin?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh hai Lily the pervert.


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> why can't you sleep Sin?


Cause I woke up at 3PM D:

Anyways, time to try again D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> You're still online



I was.. then I wasn't! 

OMG! I went into the bathroom to fix my hair and then when I came back there was nobody in the office!! :amazed

I thinks they have been abducted by aliens!



Sin said:


> Cause I woke up at 3PM D:
> 
> Anyways, time to try again D:



3pm!!

Sin you muppet!! *slaps sin for being such a muppet!* 

why were you sleeping till 3pm!! 

you know what that does!!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i've decided to change to griffith afterall!



Surreal said:


> Oh hai Lily the pervert.


omg hai Surry, came here to deliver your daily dose of love and cookies ? pek



Sin said:


> Cause I woke up at 3PM D:
> 
> Anyways, time to try again D:


xDDD 

you should stay awake all the way 

and dixie


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Jacey you certainly look like a guy now


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i
> and dixie



~~~~L~~~~


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> omg hai Surry, came here to deliver your daily dose of love and cookies ? pek



Don't forget flowers

Btw I don't like your ava


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jacey you certainly look like a guy now


oh shi- 

well i am a master of trapping 



dixie said:


> ~~~~L~~~~


how are you 



Surreal said:


> Don't forget flowers
> 
> Btw I don't like your ava


like poison ivy? pek

what's wrong with griffith?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello ~L~


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh there is nothing wrong with Griffith, I just don't like that picture/drawing. Griffith sets are alright, I just think this one is butt ugly;D



> like poison ivy?


Like roses and all that fluffy and pretty shit.

Edit:

Oh yeah, Lily I need your input on something, I'm going to send you a PM so please try to answer it today.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> oh shi-
> 
> well i am a master of trapping



Lol are you? 

You should wear manly sets for a while and enjoy the "" reaction when people find out you're female


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hello ~L~


hey Hasan  have you seen my yuma punch yet? 


Surreal said:


> Oh there is nothing wrong with Griffith, I just don't like that picture/drawing. Griffith sets are alright, I just think this one is butt ugly;D
> 
> Like roses and all that fluffy and pretty shit.
> 
> ...


DDDD: i thought this was one of the better arts i've found 

roses and surry 

sure 



Zaru said:


> Lol are you?
> 
> You should wear manly sets for a while and enjoy the "" reaction when people find out you're female


who am i? i'm spiderman  /recentlysawthatmovieagain

i don't know andy, i think most people who know me knows i'm a girl by now....i hope


----------



## tgre (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's all kill some butterflies.

I'm hungry


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

PM sent Lily^^


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

andy, someone still thought i was a guy even with my previous uchiha set  

@tigger
butterflies would probably leave an unpleasant taste in your mouth tigger 

@surry
going to look at it now <3


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> andy, someone still thought i was a guy even with my previous uchiha set


That's because a lot U fans are flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway, so having yaoi Uchiha sets doesn't exclude them from being part of the male gender.


----------



## tgre (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a LotU fan 

Am I a flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Good point surreal 
And jacey, your avatar is indeed a bit weird. It's the face. He looks like it's swollen


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> I'm a LotU fan
> 
> Am I a flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?




Possibly


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> *4AM and can't sleep D:*
> 
> Someone tell TMS that Church boy is in SE Ep 24. I may not be on much tomorrow, and he should know right away



he is mine....i see him in your set and its war Sin....

.... i just saw a screencap of him over at the SE thread and he looks brilliant


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

I see TMS has found the love message that Sin has left for him 



Surreal said:


> That's because a lot U fans are flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway, so having yaoi Uchiha sets doesn't exclude them from being part of the male gender.


that's...not entirely wrong but far from the truth either 

and PM answered.


tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I'm a LotU fan
> 
> Am I a flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


you're a flaming fluffy that's what you are 



Zaru said:


> Good point surreal
> And jacey, your avatar is indeed a bit weird. It's the face. He looks like it's swollen


yeah i tried to make it smaller so it wouldn't look swollen, but looks like it still does eh


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> that's...not entirely wrong but far from the truth either


Oh cmon, you know it and I know it...it's the pure truth;D
I sent you another PM with an explanation why it's like it is, however I like your response. Usually people aren't as constructive.

I usually just get praise;D (I'm beyond modest today, obviously.)


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I see TMS has found the love message that Sin has left for him



oh my....i see its already begun ~L~ its on now little lady

fine, your avatar looks bloated and ugly.....i dont know why you would put a pic of yourself on here


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Oh cmon, you know it and I know it...it's the pure truth;D
> I sent you another PM with an explanation why it's like it is, however I like your response. Usually people aren't as constructive.
> 
> I usually just get praise;D (I'm beyond modest today, obviously.)


i figured you'd want something constructive  

oh i'll look into that pm now. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> oh my....i see its already begun ~L~ its on now little lady
> 
> fine, your avatar looks bloated and ugly.....i dont know why you would put a pic of yourself on here


you saying i look like griffith who's probably prettier than alot of the female manga characters out there 

you shouldn't have


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

I believe he was saying that you look like THAT Griffith, from your avatar. Considering how ugly that pic is, I'm pretty sure it classifies as an insult~

To answer the PM here:

Yea, it's good to go. You are just one of the plenty people that I asked for input, and no one had any real complaint, critique or even a single negative thing to say.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I believe he was saying that you look like THAT Griffith, from your avatar. Considering how ugly that pic is, I'm pretty sure it classifies as an insult~



finally, someone who knows how to read


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

WE CAN WATCH THE WORLD DEVOUR


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I believe he was saying that you look like THAT Griffith, from your avatar. Considering how ugly that pic is, I'm pretty sure it classifies as an insult~
> 
> To answer the PM here:
> 
> Yea, it's good to go. You are just one of the plenty people that I asked for input, and no one had any real complaint, critique or even a single negative thing to say.


don't ask me for help again 



The Medicine Seller said:


> finally, someone who knows how to read


*pours chocolate all over TMS* 


Shodai said:


> WE CAN WATCH THE WORLD DEVOUR


where is your set from?


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

Watchmen movie trailer.

2

High quality that shit.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> *pours chocolate all over TMS*



...are we playing that game again?, ok, fine....start licking....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm reading it right now. (the graphic novel)


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm DL'ing the last episode of TTGL and i'm going to watch the last 10 episodes in one go


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Watchmen movie trailer.
> 
> 2
> 
> High quality that shit.


oh.my.gawd.must.watch.

is that tony stark i saw there.....



The Medicine Seller said:


> ...are we playing that game again?, ok, fine....start licking....


it is your weak point 



Zaru said:


> I'm reading it right now. (the graphic novel)


i'm resisting that just so i can get completely blown over when i eventually watch this movie 

in the mean time, i'm going to try to fix my avy or find another one, griffith arts are hard to come by. i wish i have HH's sourced


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

*Posts as if he has something to say *


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

hello

posting to say nothing


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

your set reminds me of Juubi


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> *Posts as if he has something to say *





Yariko said:


> hello
> 
> posting to say nothing




**

When you have nothing to say say it loud. 




nice Griffith set L :3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

I will

I want some hot chocolate


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

Some of you are very attractive


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm glad you guys like my set 

@ez
that a good or bad thing?


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

It's positive xD 

he did love saying me him and jet were brothers


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

my set disappeared  

ah thanks ez 

who's that hilarious looking guy in your sig?


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Ougi from Code Geass. He's an asshole, and a traitor, so i suppose he's very much like Rossiu to most.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't compare rossiu-san to a 70ies japfag like ougi


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

@zaru: I actually like Rossiu, i was just stating the public's opinion.

@~L~: I'd say season one is worth finish, because it's an excellent series; however, i wouldn't bother with the second season...

as for recs, what type of manga are you looking to read?

off the bat, i'd suggest checking out "What A Wonderful World," short but sweet.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello NEW Convo Thread!


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> how are you



I'm in work!  

*The builders outside are making my head hurt!  *


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> I'm in work!
> 
> *The builders outside are making my head hurt!  *



At work, I just Returned


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do you have a very hated man in your sig ezxx?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

hai Kiss :3



ezxx said:


> @zaru: I actually like Rossiu, i was just stating the public's opinion.
> 
> @~L~: I'd say season one is worth finish, because it's an excellent series; however, i wouldn't bother with the second season...
> 
> ...


i think in general i don't feel like watching mecha atm, and i've left it for so long, i prob want to rewatch or skim through the first 9 episodes again. 

i'm having a penchant for detective stories lately. more specifically the whodunit type. i used to love kindaichi, but i've read the latest two volumes already so nothing else there. the new kindaichi files. detective conan i can't even remember where i left off a long time ago. and sadly i can't find the old kindaichi manga. psychometer eiji was pretty interesting too i remember. 

and then i even dabbled in shojo called "replay". it was rather sad, but nothing mindblowing.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Why do you have a very hated man in your sig ezxx?



He likes his hair 


who is he anyway


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

some hated character in code geass Kiss.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahha.. I don't check that stuff =P

Maybe I should ?


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Why do you have a very hated man in your sig ezxx?



Can you tell me why i shouldn't? It's a high quality image.



~L~ said:


> hai Kiss :3
> 
> 
> i think in general i don't feel like watching mecha atm, and i've left it for so long, i prob want to rewatch or skim through the first 9 episodes again.
> ...



That's too bad about mecha, they can usually be fun. I haven't watched a good one in a while now. I still need to find the rest of and finish Kotetsushin Jeeg...

so i guess detective/mystery types. i don't think i've read that many actual detective types.  The only one i can think of is "Matantei Loki Ragnarok."

but these might interest you as well, so i'd suggest trying Mail, Liar Game, Ghost Hunt, Spiral: Suri no Kizuna or Mononoke. 

The last three also have anime adaptations.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, question for the thread here =O!

I'm rather bored between my schoolwork, is there any Anime that I should watch?
Not a tolong series, but just fun for a few weeks?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> Can you tell me why i shouldn't? It's a high quality image.





Indeed, Sunrise has been impressing us lately with the quality of their animation.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Can you tell me why i shouldn't? It's a high quality image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ez i might give it a whirl it i can read it online somewhere xDD



"接吻" said:


> Ok, question for the thread here =O!
> 
> I'm rather bored between my schoolwork, is there any Anime that I should watch?
> Not a tolong series, but just fun for a few weeks?


fun series eh, try sayonara zetsubou sensei it's only 12 episodes long. another short one is elfen lied, but that's far from "light hearted" :S



Surreal said:


> Indeed, Sunrise has been impressing us lately with the quality of their animation.


i can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, seeing what horrible things i've been hearing about season 2.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> fun series eh, try sayonara zetsubou sensei it's only 12 episodes long. another short one is elfen lied, but that's far from "light hearted" :S



Ahha, I could try.

BTW, I like little fantasy critters so much =D

Any more series with that xD?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

can't think of any atm, most animes are at least 20 episodes. 

well there is ergo proxy but that's not light hearted either 

i say if you want something to watch for fun try gintama. it doesn't have any main plotline and each episode is mostly standalone


----------



## Surreal (Sep 15, 2008)

> i can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, seeing what horrible things i've been hearing about season 2.


Pure sarcasm Lily. Not only is the animation horrible, the story took a major turn for the worse and it seems that it's currently being written by a legion of mentally disabled midgets overdosed on PCP.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

What surreal said. It's such a crazy shitwankfest that makes no sense anymore, that's why I love it


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

If you're looking for some interesting anime with easy access, click on the "Anime Dump" link in my sig.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

haha =P


Why do I keep walking in the wall named: "I'm a Manga/Anime Noob"?


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

omg I got my Uni timetable today

I'm not going to have much free time 

Hey Guys


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If you're looking for some interesting anime with easy access, click on the "Anime Dump" link in my sig.


awesome i shall bookmark that thread 


"接吻" said:


> haha =P
> 
> 
> Why do I keep walking in the wall named: "I'm a Manga/Anime Noob"?


not really, i often find myself lost when i want to watch a new anime.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> omg I got my Uni timetable today
> 
> I'm not going to have much free time
> 
> Hey Guys



Hello .

A timetable with little freetime..

Damn.. That sound familiar..





~L~ said:


> not really, i often find myself lost when i want to watch a new anime.



Nah, I'm just a Anime/manga N00b


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Indeed, Sunrise has been impressing us lately with the quality of their animation.



I ain't knockin' sunrise, for they still give me Gintama.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

Griffth!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I ain't knockin' sunrise, for they still give me Gintama.


i'm up to epi 29 now 



Noitora said:


> Griffth!


*piercing hawk glare*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Almost everyone in this thread with characters in the set uses villains/antagonists


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Almost everyone in this thread with characters in the set uses villains/antagonists



I always knew Orihime was evil 


Hi thread!


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i'm up to epi 29 now
> 
> 
> *piercing hawk glare*



oh, you're actually progressing rather nicely 

i'm guessing you loved 25, considering how much it parodied death note.





Zaru said:


> Almost everyone in this thread with characters in the set uses villains/antagonists



that's because we're all evil at our basest.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

I need a Character...

I need a nice Sigpicture.. The only text thing is getting old


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Almost everyone in this thread with characters in the set uses villains/antagonists



Mine is definetly a villian.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Mine is definetly a villian.



I said characters, Hollie. Yours is a real person


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Mine is definetly a villian.



With those Eyes?


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

You win this round.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Hollie, if you jump in water you will get wet


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Almost everyone in this thread with characters in the set uses villains/antagonists







ezxx said:


> oh, you're actually progressing rather nicely
> 
> i'm guessing you loved 25, considering how much it parodied death note.
> 
> ...


 i love that episode. omg i didn't even think of death note but episode itself was hilarious 





goodnight everyone


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

What?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hollie, if you jump in water you will get wet



damn.. wouldn't you be special if you stayed dry  ?


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Good night L :3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> What?



If you look at a watch that is working and the time is 7:55 pm, 5 minutes later  when you look again it will be 8 pm 

night ~L~ <3


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> If you look at a watch that is working and the time is 7:55 pm, 5 minutes later  when you look again it will be 8 pm


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

I ish now serve Griffith/~L~


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry I was bored and I said 'oh look its hollie let's bug her '

anyways:

If you use sarcasm, it means that you are saying something you mean the opposite of


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Sorry I was bored and I said 'oh look its hollie let's bug her '
> 
> anyways:
> 
> If you use sarcasm, it means that you are saying something you mean the opposite of


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

i would liek some sort of recap


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to fap to your sig.


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

go ahead


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been hiccuping for 10 minutes guys 

Tell me something scary


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

I just finished my diner, that scary enough  ?


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

10,000 ppl in amerikka lost their jobs today


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn... Screw 'De Kredietcrisis' !! =O!


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

della said:


> I've been hiccuping for 10 minutes guys
> 
> Tell me something scary



One of your friends is going to grow up to be a serial killer


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> One of your friends is going to grow up to be a serial killer



You call that Scary ?

That happens to me everyday


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I just finished my diner, that scary enough  ?


Not really, I'm just making mine 



E said:


> 10,000 ppl in amerikka lost their jobs today


I don't live there  But it's a sad fact:/

ETA


ezxx said:


> One of your friends is going to grow up to be a serial killer


I think I know which one.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> You call that Scary ?
> 
> That happens to me everyday



You have deluded fantasies about becoming a serial killer...?



> I think I know which one.



You're planning to help said person ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

della said:


> Tell me something scary


Hollie/Neliel is my dupe and you've all been trapped. 



ezxx said:


> You have deluded fantasies about becoming a serial killer...?


It's only a delusion if it doesn't happen.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> You have deluded fantasies about becoming a serial killer...?



Fantasies?

Nah... I'm not a serial killer, I'm a serial Raper!
I rape Little 16-year old in the forest behind my house 



della said:


> Not really, I'm just making mine



You have never seen me eat


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy shit I'm a mod


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Holy shit I'm a mod



Damn.. thats hot.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hollie/Neliel is my dupe and you've all been trapped.
> 
> It's only a delusion if it doesn't happen.



Are you confessing something? 



"接吻" said:


> Fantasies?
> 
> Nah... I'm not a serial killer, I'm a serial Raper!
> I rape Little 16-year old in the forest behind my house
> ...



So you also have a god complex and revel in people's powerlessness

?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Are you confessing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yupe.

I just love to Pump People full with LSD and then rape then 

And ofcourse I love young boys who just hit puberty ?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

Mission fap completed


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Mission fap completed



Bad Bad Bad Boy!


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

your dedication to the cause is outstanding, kiss. 

off i go


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> your dedication to the cause is outstanding, kiss.
> 
> off i go



Ofcourse, I'm so dedicated to verybody 


mmmm, I just LOVE my shot of Nicotine and caffeine =D


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Yupe.
> 
> I just love to Pump People full with LSD and then rape then
> 
> And ofcourse I love young boys who just hit puberty ?



-Gulp-


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

When you get angry you are not happy 

( <3)


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

Who likes my set of Poe. <3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Karasu said:


> -Gulp-



hahah

are we getting scared now ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty bad ass. Nice coloring job too.


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> hahah
> 
> are we getting scared now ?



Not really...




Yes. Very much so. Infact, it's turning me on quite a bit... 


EDIT :  ^^ What the shit happened there?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Who likes my set of Poe. <3



Oeh, Poe loooks NICE!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2008)

I missed too much.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey all


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

Some captain should just one-shot Poo and get it over with


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Ukitake.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, isn't it time for some real action with Ukitake ?!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

Ukitake should neatly slice off his painfully disgusting head in a single move.

But that'd be a waste of time, Poo needs to die off-screen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Ukitake is too good to one shot fodder 

lol bya why the po hate, poor guy has done nothing but shut up and fight and destroyed a pillar , he is at least a respectable fodder


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Why can't Nel just hurry up and kill Aizen already


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Not even Poo's God can save him from Ukitake's Force


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Die Bya. 






Uki needs to get better and fight and show off his cool moves. pek


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to see Poo burn, Cybie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Why can't Nel just hurry up and kill Aizen already



Unohana has let aizen live for the lulz.

you do NOT want to interfere with unohana's lulz 



Byakuya said:


> I want to see Poo burn, Cybie.



But why though , poor guy hasn't done anything bad yet D:


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want Aizen to die!

He needs to be locked up forever (I think they could make a nice story around him after this stuff =D)..

And then.. he escapes!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

>_<

Something about him makes my blood boil, and I want to see him suffer greatly before being claimed by death.

Maybe I'm just sick of these craptastic fights.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I don't want Aizen to die!
> 
> He needs to be locked up forever (I think they could make a nice story around him after this stuff =D)..
> 
> And then.. he escapes!



Its very plausbile, unohana will need something to do after she captures aizen so she will probably let him go free to pass time



Byakuya said:


> >_<
> 
> Something about him makes my blood boil, and I want to see him suffer greatly before being claimed by death.
> 
> Maybe I'm just sick of these craptastic fights.



There there bya 

*offers milkshake*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

I shall colour his final scene.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

And I shall make fun of it.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I shall colour his final scene.



In what Colour?

red or black


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

There will be plenty of blood.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

Who is Poo? :sweat


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> There will be plenty of blood.



Sequel to 'there will be blood' ?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Sequel to 'there will be blood' ?



Don't we all just LOVE blood  ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) <3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello Sin


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Sinnie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin, did you just see yourself in a mirror?


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Sin, did you just see yourself in a mirror?


I didn't say "Hey epic amazing win" so no 

@Hime: pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

lol at the people who responded to "hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"

did you watch SE 24 yet Sin?

also, i just finished watching TTLG, that thing gets unbelievably silly near the end a great anime though, i dont normally go for Mecha series but this was great.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol at the people who responded to "hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"
> 
> did you watch SE 24 yet Sin?
> 
> also, i just finished watching TTLG, that thing gets unbelievably silly near the end a great anime though, i dont normally go for Mecha series but this was great.



Ofcourse, I'm very much into Boys!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> also, i just finished watching TTLG, that thing gets unbelievably silly near the end



Let me guess; this is your first Gainax anime?


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Like ciggarette's? Yes?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

This is my friend HEIDI!



I just love her


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

what is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> what is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?





A timeless question...

The answer remains, unknown.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Does it has to do anything with 'Sticks' ?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> what is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?



the humankind tries to answer this question for ages...? who knows


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Does it has to do anything with 'Sticks' ?



to a mind as sick as mine, that has all kinds of sick sexual conotations.


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

**


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Karasu said:


> to a mind as sick as mine, that has all kinds of sick sexual conotations.



Then what is Sexual about 'sticks'


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol at the people who responded to "hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"



I wasn't responding to that, I was independently greeting Sin like I would had he not posted some sort of greeting.


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Then what is Sexual about 'sticks'


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Karasu said:


>



I like to play with 'Sticks' in the forest behind my house


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I like to play with 'Sticks' in the forest behind my house



I like to play with old sticks of big old oak trees.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I like to play with old sticks of big old oak trees.



I play with every 'Stick' I can find.


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I play with every 'Stick' I can find.



You haven't found my stick yet then..


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

I always Pick up the first 'Stick' that I can find


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I always Pick up the first 'Stick' that I can find



I like sticks. 
But not if they're too big.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

What's wrong with a big stick?

Those are the most fun to play with


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> What's wrong with a big stick?
> 
> Those are the most fun to play with



Big sticks hurt more than little sticks when someone hits you with them..


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

i could say something right now that could get be banned


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i could say something right now that could get be banned



Something like what?


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i could say something right now that could get be banned



You could...

Or you could...


The choice.
Is yours.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't you just Love the choices of life


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Let me guess; this is your first Gainax anime?



yeah it was



"接吻" said:


> Something like what?



i c wat u did thar



Karasu said:


> You could...
> 
> Or you could...
> 
> ...



you're right...i could...


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

you should watch FLCL


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

I wanted to start watching code geass...but i couldn't pass ep 1

what's FLCL?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i c wat u did thar



What did I do ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> What did I do ?



you know what you did thar


----------



## Felt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I wanted to start watching code geass...but i couldn't pass ep 1
> 
> what's FLCL?



That's the best episode


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> That's the best episode



if thats the best episode, what does that say about the series?

i remember being asked to watch FLCL before, just never got round to it


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Why is everybody talking about code geass in here =P

is it really that great =O?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> That's the best episode



I see

I may watch it..but now I'm busy with hana kimi(japanease drama) is awesome


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I see
> 
> I may watch it..but now I'm busy with hana kimi(japanease drama) is awesome



Yari.. 


It's really good.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Why is everybody talking about code geass in here =P
> 
> is it really that great =O?



No, it's an extremely low quality series that was decent with some nice animation and development (if a bit generic) in the first season but which has increasingly disappointed, failing to meet anything resembling one's expectations or a sign of creativity with nearly every single installment come the second season. The best thing that can be said about is that it has Lloyd as a character. 

Unfortunately, the comedic aspect to its fail has also dipped, as over twenty episodes of "bad" just stops being amusing after awhile, even if you are laughing _at_ the series itself.



The Medicine Seller said:


> i remember being asked to watch FLCL before, just never got round to it



I'd definitely suggest it. The animation and art are absolutely brilliant, and the story/character interactions are extremely well-crafted. It's not at all linear, but whether you understand the series or not matters little when speaking of the resonance that it can still have. 

Considering the kind of intellectualism you enjoy in your favorite animes, Kusuriuri-kun, you'd definitely enjoy it quite a bit ^^


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> No, it's an extremely low quality series that was decent with some nice animation and development (if a bit generic) in the first season but which has increasingly disappointed, failing to meet anything resembling one's expectations or a sign of creativity with nearly every single installment come the second season. The best thing that can be said about is that it has Lloyd as a character.
> 
> Unfortunately, the comedic aspect to its fail has also dipped, as over twenty episodes of "bad" just stops being amusing after awhile, even if you are laughing _at_ the series itself.



So its SO bad it makes it fun to watch


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I wasn't responding to that, I was independently greeting Sin like I would had he not posted some sort of greeting.


Hime  

Don't listen to TMS


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

so code geass isn't that great that it says

I thought it was an awesome anime


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I'd definitely suggest it. The animation and art are absolutely brilliant, and the story/character interactions are extremely well-crafted. It's not at all linear, but whether you understand the series or not matters little when speaking of the resonance that it can still have.
> 
> Considering the kind of intellectualism you enjoy in your favorite animes, Kusuriuri-kun, you'd definitely enjoy it quite a bit ^^



in that case, how can i say no

BTW, i revived the Mononke thread, its your job to help me keep it alive

and TMS is definitely Human, he outright says he is, go post in there


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Season 1 is great, R2 is shit.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah it was


It's all about the huge ass mechs man. Although none of them are near Tengen Toppa level.





Yariko said:


> what's FLCL?



Confusing as shit the first watch round, but fucking awesome. Just remember, everything is a penis.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> So its SO bad it makes it fun to watch





halfhearted said:


> Unfortunately, the comedic aspect to its fail has also dipped, as over twenty episodes of "bad" just stops being amusing after awhile, even if you are laughing _at_ the series itself.





Yariko said:


> so code geass isn't that great that it says



I've seen worse anime, by far (DNA^2, for instance, or Papa to Kiss in the Dark). But, yeah, I wouldn't call it great by any stretch of the imagination. If the second season had never been released, then it might have been worth a 7 or even an 8 out of 10 (going by a relatively random scale to judge its worth). But, the way things are going, saying that it's worth even a 4/10 score is being overly generous, in my opinion.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Got to love 4/10 shows


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Confusing as shit the first watch round, but fucking awesome. Just remember, everything is a penis.



I'll remember

maybe I'll watch it



halfhearted said:


> I've seen worse anime, by far (DNA^2, for instance, or Papa to Kiss in the Dark). But, yeah, I wouldn't call it great by any stretch of the imagination. If the second season had never been released, then it might have been worth a 7 or even an 8 out of 10 (going by a relatively random scale to judge its worth). But, the way things are going, saying that it's worth even a 4/10 score is being overly generous, in my opinion.



thanks for this...I wanted to watch it coz everyone said is way to awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

*didn't know the Ep 24 RAW had come out*

Gif tiem  

Stupid Tokyo Toshokan.


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

Bleh, I have to wait for the subs cause I fail at languages..


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

@Kiss - I can't deny that I've completely and utterly adored some series that I would objectively rate a 4/10 or worse 



			
				Yariko said:
			
		

> thanks for this...I wanted to watch it coz everyone said is way to awesome



No problem XD

It's gotten tons of undeserved hype. But, if you ever end up kind of just wanting to see it for whatever reason and you think that you can stop a series without having a defined ending, then trying the first season isn't such a bad thing. Just as long as you don't bother with the second, as it will destroy any enjoyment you had of the first 




The Medicine Seller said:


> in that case, how can i say no



Awesome ^^

Oh, and, dub>sub for this particular anime. It's not that the subs are bad, but the dub cast did such a phenomenal job that you'd be missing out if you didn't watch that version. Plus, the madness to a lot of the action is more than enough to pay attention to without the distraction of having to read subtitles as well.



> BTW, i revived the Mononke thread, its your job to help me keep it alive


I'll try, but I'm incredibly bad about staying active in specified areas of the forum (excluding this thread). See: My FC.



> and TMS is definitely Human, he outright says he is, go post in there


I know! I already pointed that out to you when we were talking over MSN about it initially. But, later on, he contradicts himself during the course of the actual series. Not during the second Bake Neko arc like you assumed; I can't remember the specific spot right at the moment (I blame it on Hayami Sho's "Voice Message" coming up on my shuffled Media Player playlist and distracting me DX), but he definitely says that he is not a human. 

But, the assessment that you made is also the one that I'd settled on awhile ago. And, I think that his contradictory and occasionally dishonest nature is well-evidenced by one of the statements being a lie. Unless, he eventually loses his humanity over time, while using the sword.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> @Kiss - I can't deny that I've completely and utterly adored some series that I would objectively rate a 4/10 or worse



Crappy series can be fun


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> I use the RAWs for gifs. I can't understand jack D:



But sometimes thats more fun!! 

right.. what are we talking about... what have i missed!  

I'm just home from work!


----------



## Binary (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> But sometimes thats more fun!!
> 
> right.. what are we talking about... what have i missed!
> 
> I'm just home from work!



I need a job.. 

the conversation is drifting around. I doubt you've missed much..


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

season one of geass is great

disregard all negative commentary on it!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 15, 2008)

have to go...night


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

Byt Yari


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Awesome ^^
> 
> Oh, and, dub>sub for this particular anime. It's not that the subs are bad, but the dub cast did such a phenomenal job that you'd be missing out if you didn't watch that version. Plus, the madness to a lot of the action is more than enough to pay attention to without the distraction of having to read subtitles as well.
> 
> ...



Dub it is

yeah i think my mistake came from thinking you were talking about both BakeNeko arcs, and that i hadnt seen it for a while at the time of writing, my bad

i dont know about losing his humanity as much as losing some human aspects and becoming better at what he does, hence more like a demon hunter than what he was before, but disregard what i say until i re-watch the full thing again and can solidly state facts at the moment i am working on what i remember from about 6 months ago or more


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Code Geass convo nao? ?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Who knows


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

I also found Season One of Code Geass to be good but not necessarily great IMO. I enjoyed the fact that the writers had the guts to kill Euphemia off, when she was a pretty popular character, because her misguided idealism really had no place in that current world order. I just never particularly felt that any of the characters were that well-written, especially the females, and Sunrise took the fanservice was one step further than Gundam SEED Destiny's...which says quite a bit.

Not to mention the parallels between GSD and Code Geass were a little too much for me to stomach at first, but they went completely different directions. At least, the first season did.

I watched the first episode of R2, saw Kallen in a bunny suit, and Villeta acting completely nuts...and decided this wasn't going to be good.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Wha...

I'm SO bored!


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Wha...
> 
> I'm SO bored!



*puts a stick in Kiss' mouth* suck on that, then you wont be bored


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *puts a stick in Kiss' mouth* suck on that, then you wont be bored



BlegH!

Thats a small stick 

I want a big branch!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

bored             ~


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

Byakuya says (3:38 PM):
cutie
Sandy says (3:39 PM):
I'm bored

We're on the same wavelength I see.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:
			
		

> i could say something right now that could get be banned



I just saw this, and now I'm curious XD

Quickest way for a ban based on the content of a post in half's world: You could always grievously insult Tsuda Kenjiro's voice acting, and then I could request a ban for extreme flamebaiting 



Soekihime said:


> I enjoyed the fact that the writers had the guts to kill Euphemia off, when she was a pretty popular character, because her misguided idealism really had no place in that current world order.



I agree ^^

In particular, I was surprised and happy with her pre-death slaughtering, and how it contrasted with her wishes. Euphemia was one of those characters who could've been admirable due to their deepest desires for others. But, due to lacking any measure of common sense or understanding of how to affect real change rather than just expecting what she wants to occur the moment she begins to try (like a child who's had everything handed to them would), she just became cliched and monotonous for me until her rather spectacular death. 




> I watched the first episode of R2, saw Kallen in a bunny suit, and Villeta acting completely nuts...and decided this wasn't going to be good.


The extremely over-the-top burst of fanservice is one of the things that destroyed the series for me, as well DX


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

*gives HH flowers*


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> *gives HH flowers*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahw, the Rukia/Byakuya sketch is cute


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

Good afternoon, convo thread! 

How's everyone doing? 

I saw people talking about FLCL. If you haven't seen it, you should check it out, it's awesome!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello NM =D

and I wish it was still afternoon.. Its nearly Midnight


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

who the hell is Tsuda Kenjiro and why is he so awful?

hey NM, seen SE24 yet?


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Hello NM =D
> 
> and I wish it was still afternoon.. Its nearly Midnight



it's 10pm here!  

and I start school tomorrow! *evening* (you have no idea how weird that is!  ) 

I'm up late on a school night


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

WEEEEEE!!!   

Asura  

(Just saw Ep 24)


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> it's 10pm here!
> 
> and I start school tomorrow! *evening* (you have no idea how weird that is!  )
> 
> I'm up late on a school night



Its 23:07 here =P

Luckly tomorrow is my day of =D
(and still I need to get up at 7:30 to call the Doc... )


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Its 23:07 here =P
> 
> Luckly tomorrow is my day of =D
> (and still I need to get up at 7:30 to call the Doc... )



I have to work tomorrow!! 7:30am - 4:30/5:00pm ish… 

Then I’m stuck  until my class starts at 7pm - 9pm

It'll be 10:00pm before I'm home! 

*then I have to be in work for 7:30 am the next day!!* #


WOE IS ME... WOE!


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

hey Sin, did you see him?, in the preview? he is so awesomepek


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have to work tomorrow!! 7:30 - 4:30/5:00pm ish?
> 
> Then I?m stuck  until my class starts at 7pm - 9pm
> 
> ...



yupe.. its a hard knock life.

damn.. it sucks SO bad to get up early on your day off =P


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

i just watched the first episode of Fooly Cooly.....WTF?

i like it though


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> yupe.. its a hard knock life.
> 
> damn.. it sucks SO bad to get up early on your day off =P



I feel your pain!!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> who the hell is Tsuda Kenjiro and why is he so awful?



He isn't awful at all  

Hence why I referred to someone insulting him as being flamebait (joke) ^^

Basically, I have a powerful auditory fetish related to speaking voices, and Tsuda Kenjiro happens to have my absolute favorite of all time. There's a chance that you might have heard him before in various anime as a seiyuu.

His list of works on ANN


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Sin, did you see him?, in the preview? he is so awesomepek


Asura avvy done, working on sig


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> I feel your pain!!



Ahw  thank you


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> He isn't awful at all
> 
> Hence why I referred to someone insulting him as being flamebait ^^
> 
> ...



hence you didnt get the joke.....i've never had to facepalm at you before megan....but you just made me....i hope you feel proud of yourself

you really are big on VA's, you are the only person who knows as much about VA's as you do about the characters

(^^that didnt make sense)


Sin said:


> Asura avvy done, working on sig



are you gonna make me the set i want?


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Basically, I have a powerful auditory fetish related to speaking voices, and Tsuda Kenjiro happens to have my absolute favorite of all time. There's a chance that you might have heard him before in various anime as a seiyuu.
> 
> His list of works on ANN



auditory fetish  * I am glad I am not alone! Working with audio I have a thing about voices!  *





The Medicine Seller said:


> (^^that didnt make sense)




you never make sense


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> you never make sense



still taking those cheap pot-shots eh!....you just cant resist me


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

Pot is Bad 

We don;t like Pot in Holland


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

EDIT: dixie gets insta-reps for posting a pic of Inui <3




The Medicine Seller said:


> hence you didnt get the joke



Lulz, I didn't think anyone even knew about Tsuda, unless they'd had to put up with my praise of him in any given series he's a part of. So, I honestly thought you didn't know who he was 



> i hope you feel proud of yourself


Kind of (in a simple-minded sort of way). I don't think I've ever made anyone facepalm before ^^



> you really are big on VA's, you are the only person who knows as much about VA's as you do about the characters


Yeah, I've found that an awful series can increase in quality astronomically, if good actors are delivering the bad lines. And, since speaking voices have always been one of the key things that attracts me: you are as likely to find me listening to recorded dramas CDs, monologues, or audio books as music. Plus, I'm also drawn to great character development in anime, which is more than a little reliant on how well they are portrayed.

Although, I suppose, my time in college as a anthropology major focused on East Asian linguistics and culture combined with my brief foray into the perils of adding a second acting major focused on voice acting specifically (even to the point of doing a training session with a Disney rep for a one minute monologue to add to my "resume" for auditions; but, I eventually ended up quitting for various reasons centered around my distaste for the "theatre" department lifestyle no matter how easy the work actually was) probably add to my interest, as well.

Mostly, it's just the fetish thing, though, I think. A really good Osaka accent in smooth tones is probably one of my greatest weaknesses.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

hey Megan, could i please trouble you for some TTGL fan-art?

especially Kamina, Simon, Yoko and Viral, i dont really care about the mechs


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Pot is Bad
> 
> We don;t like Pot in Holland



 

now that?s entertainment!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Megan, could i please trouble you for some TTGL fan-art?
> 
> especially Kamina, Simon, Yoko and Viral, i dont really care about the mechs



Sure, that should be insanely easy. I'll find and upload 50-100 arts for you sometime later tonight. I'd do it now, but I'm about to head over to my ENGL 485 Seminar


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> now that?s entertainment!



haha, Pot is bad =D

(but fun from time to time )


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Asura.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Sure, that should be insanely easy. I'll find and upload 50-100 arts for you sometime later tonight. I'd do it now, but I'm about to head over to my ENGL 485 Seminar



u r all kinds of awesomepek anytime you can is fine with me, thanks



"接吻" said:


> haha, Pot is bad =D
> 
> (but fun from time to time )



scoots over next to Kiss



Sin said:


> Asura.



the best part was when he started screaming


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> scoots over next to Kiss



Do you like Pot =D?


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> Asura.



Joooor ava! 

You are sooo full of spoilers!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Do you like Pot =D?



nah....but i like people who like pot....they're usually a lot of fun

one of my friends is such a pothead that whenever i go to his house, i get kinda mellow just from the smoke in the air, he smoked so much, but he is the nicest person i've ever met too


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> haha, Pot is bad =D
> 
> (but fun from time to time )



I like Gintama's rendition of PoT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVmjXA6fa-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

I fucking love Asura's laugh. Hell, I love Asura's voice period. 

Though, in my BIG list, he's not as BIG as Black*Star. 

The episode was pure epic.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> You people seem to be having lots of fun. You look like a big happy family



and now the family pet has arrived....hi piccun


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

hardly piccun. i'm never happy.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and now the family pet has arrived....hi piccun




 




ezxx said:


> hardly piccun. i'm never happy.



Why you're not happy?  
well, we have something in common :/


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

this friggen thread moves so friggen fast! 


hey guys, today is day 1 of E being nice


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

E said:


> this friggen thread moves so friggen fast!
> 
> 
> hey guys, today is day 1 of E being nice



you asshole.....


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

It's raining! 
Raining hard 


I love it. The rumbling of the rain on the roof and on the windows panes, the howling of the wind, the occasional thunder. 


heart warming


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> Why you're not happy?
> well, we have something in common :/



various reasons, um, let's just generalize it and say 'life decisions' or 'life choices.'

and that's too bad


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

2/??


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

this guy's liek the matsuda of code geass, i friggen swear 

he's not gonna die...


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you're mistaken. Matsuda was fucking hilarious win.

Ougi on the other hand, is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

i didn't liek matsuda, he acted liek a dumbass all throughout the series and then when he finally grows balls, he's doinitwrong


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

Happiness is overrated and often rather boring, if one experiences it for extended periods of time.

I adore _Prince of Tennis _unequivocally in some ways, but I don't think that it's a quality show unless you watch how it occasionally satirizes itself and the genre it's a part of. Although, it does manage to have a really great cast and character construction, in spite of the fact that one can pretty much write the dialogue for every episode after seeing but a handful.

For instance: 
"Don't let your guards down!"
"Made made dane"
"Hsssss..."
"Ii data."
<insert bad pun>
"BURNING!"

I've never smoked pot, due to already lacking the societally-recognized form of ambition along with possessing an addictive personality (in some ways, I'm the mouse who is given two buttons; pressing one causes food to drop down into my cage, pressing the other causes me to experience some form of pleasure [not necessarily sexual]. Give me a week, and I'd starve to death). Since, I'd probably end up wasting all of my money and time, I've never gotten into anything like that. 

Although, I have a number of friends who are into pot and various other illicit drugs.


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

my friend would by his ex's brother pot so he wouldn't get his ass kicked

what a pussy 



my cousin owes me at least 2 dimebags


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

you all disturb me greatly, especially Megan who would starve for a bit of pleasure even if food was a button's press away....you are lucky that second button is usually an electric shock and not a treat


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> various reasons, um, let's just generalize it and say 'life decisions' or 'life choices.'
> 
> and that's too bad



I see. I hope it'll get better 



halfhearted said:


> Happiness is overrated and often rather boring, if one experiences it for extended periods of time.




Happiness doesn't even have an actual meaning though. It's too vague as a concept. 
I suppose periods of contentedness followed by short periods of challenges that one can overcome could be the closest thing to happiness. 





halfhearted said:


> I adore _*P*rince *o*f *T*ennis _




So that's what you were referring to when talking of _Pot_ 





halfhearted said:


> I've never smoked pot, due to already lacking the societally-recognized form of ambition along with possessing an addictive personality (in some ways, I'm the mouse who is given two buttons; pressing one causes food to drop down into my cage, pressing the other causes me to experience some form of pleasure [not necessarily sexual]. Give me a week, and I'd starve to death). Since, I'd probably end up wasting all of my money and time, I've never gotten into anything like that.




Nope, wrong....



I've tried smocking pot a couple times, but I found it boring at best :/



------------
It's stopped raining  
Actually it's still raining, but now it's a silent rain. 

Also, I went to feel the rain on the balcony and now I'm drenched


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

@ piccun - I agree that happiness is a subjectively defined state. I should've clarified that I was referring to the stereotypical Western concept of happiness (money, health, loving friends and family, other states and items held in high esteem).



The Medicine Seller said:


> you all disturb me greatly, especially Megan who would starve for a bit of pleasure even if food was a button's press away....you are lucky that second button is usually an electric shock and not a treat



It's nice to know that my hyperbole still manages to have such a great effect. I'd worried that the anonymous collective had grown numb to my exaggerations


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I think you're mistaken. Matsuda was fucking hilarious win.
> 
> Ougi on the other hand, is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yeah, he's completely worthless, but i couldn't pass up the opportunity to sig this.



piccun said:


> I see. I hope it'll get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm good actually, piccun, i just know happiness is practically unachievable and therefore i'll never say 'i'm happy.'  anyways likewise to you, let's hope you achieve it. 

and i recently realized rainy/cloudy days can kind of fuck with my mood, which sucks.

probably will never smoke pot or take other illicit drugs, that much i'm almost certain off. /doesn't like making absolute statements.


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I like Gintama's rendition of PoT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like it


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I agree ^^
> 
> In particular, I was surprised and happy with her pre-death slaughtering, and how it contrasted with her wishes. Euphemia was one of those characters who could've been admirable due to their deepest desires for others. But, due to lacking any measure of common sense or understanding of how to affect real change rather than just expecting what she wants to occur the moment she begins to try (like a child who's had everything handed to them would), she just became cliched and monotonous for me until her rather spectacular death.



Mmm. Thinking everyone would just acquiesce to what she wanted without considering how complex peace between 11s and the Britannian Empire would be also made me think she was promising something that she could not give. Her presence in that series, in addition to her shockingly pink hair, made me think of sugary cotton candy. Something that looked good but had no substance. 

Her storyline was too much like a fairy tale and didn't seem to fit with the whole mood of Code Geass, where political manipulation was the main reality. Her relationship with Suzaku was doomed from the beginning, because again it was too contrived. I liked her death because, not only was humorously ironic the way she went out, but it added an edginess to the series. 




> The extremely over-the-top burst of fanservice is one of the things that destroyed the series for me, as well DX



I couldn't watch past the first episode in reality, and now hearing people's reactions to these final episodes I'm glad I didn't. xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> It's nice to know that my hyperbole still manages to have such a great effect. I'd worried that the anonymous collective had grown numb to my exaggerations



i just typed out a long stupid reply involving all kinds of weirdness, but i thought no one would get it so i thought better/cautious of it


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

*ramblings are being ignored*


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> *ramblings are being ignored*



thats the best sig so far, (asura's beam attack)

edit: actually i just saw Shinigami's attack on Asura, even better

on a random note, has anyone seen Grimm about?, she hasnt posted here in ages


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> @ piccun - I agree that happiness is a subjectively defined state. I should've clarified that I was referring to the stereotypical Western concept of happiness (money, health, loving friends and family, other states and items held in high esteem).



those abstract terms that make communication difficult  




ezxx said:


> i'm good actually, piccun, i just know happiness is practically unachievable and therefore i'll never say 'i'm happy.'  anyways likewise to you, let's hope you achieve it.



Funny, I'm the contrary 

Since happiness is unachievable when someone mentions it I think of a general feeling good, content and so on


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2008)

> Happiness is overrated and often rather boring, if one experiences it for extended periods of time.



Well, pretty much anything in life that be described that way. 

It´s a matter of trying to balance everything you do, that´s why i can´t conform with concepts of marriage or any permanent stay. It´s more of a "enjoy the much you can as long as you can" since i personally believe that the idea of "Twin souls" is bullshit.



> I've tried smocking pot a couple times, but I found it boring at best :/



Try it with friends, a guy only smokes pot alone if he´s really into it.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, some pretty deep discussions going on around here. 

I like the new set Sin.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soekihime! 



I hadn't recognized you with the Sogeking set 








Deathbringerpt said:


> Try it with friends, a guy only smokes pot alone if he´s really into it.





some friends made me try it. 
And I didn't like it.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny, how the convo thread is talking about smoking marijuana. I was having this discussion earlier today with someone. I've tried Pot a total of three times, and now that I think about it I got high for probably 2 times. The first time was when I was a freshmen in college, the last time was when I was a senior in college, a year and a half ago. I feel so old. 

I never really got into it, and probably never will. Though the last time was incredibly fun. My friend and I kept laughing at the most ridiculous things iirc.

Piccun 

And Sogeking is epic.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

Julianne Moore stating "this is a giant cock" has to be one of the worst delievered, (purposefully), lines ever.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

This thread moves fucken fast these days, I spy some new faces though.

INTRODUCE YOURSELVES THEN


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> *ramblings are being ignored*



I complimented you!

I am being ignored!


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> Funny, I'm the contrary
> 
> Since happiness is unachievable when someone mentions it I think of a general feeling good, content and so on




That's pretty interesting

*takes mental notes*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Funny, how the convo thread is talking about smoking marijuana. I was having this discussion earlier today with someone. I've tried Pot a total of three times, and now that I think about it I got high for probably 2 times. The first time was when I was a freshmen in college, the last time was when I was a senior in college, a year and a half ago. I feel so old.
> 
> I never really got into it, and probably never will. Though the last time was incredibly fun. My friend and I kept laughing at the most ridiculous things iirc.
> 
> ...




I think I was 15/16 when I tried. But I couldn't do more than 2 puffs. It's too harsh and burns your throat 
I just felt a little lightheaded and nothing more.
But then, I don't like not being in full control of myself and my actions, so even if it wasn't for that bad feeling I doubt I'd have more :/ .




The Medicine Seller said:


> Julianne Moore stating "this is a giant cock" has to be one of the worst delievered, (purposefully), lines ever.


what? when? what are you talking about? 



ezxx said:


> That's pretty interesting
> 
> *takes mental notes*



I feel pressured now


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

some pressure/stress is better than none at all


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Zeus' Undescended Testicle! You guys sure are dark. 

I wish I could spread my good will as easily as I spread herpes.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> some pressure/stress is better than none at all








Spy_Smasher said:


> Zeus' Undescended Testicle! You guys sure are dark.
> 
> I wish I could spread my good will as easily as I spread herpes.



I feel invigorated now.


here, for spy smasher


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

^ Unfortunately, that's the _herpes_ you're feeling.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

thats the second time you posted that video piccun


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ Unfortunately, that's the _herpes_ you're feeling.



an herpes can keep you company when you're feeling lonely :3



The Medicine Seller said:


> thats the second time you posted that video piccun



 How could I!! I shall commit seppuku to clean my honor. 



Actually I knew I had already posted it  

that makes it that much worse


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Zeus' Undescended Testicle! You guys sure are dark.
> 
> I wish I could spread my good will as easily as I spread herpes.



i am slightly elated now that you're here


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

alright, to bring a lulzier tone to the convo  


I'm not entirely sure what's going on but it looks funny 






there's another with Aizen and Nanao but I don0t know if I can post it :u


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats the second time you posted that video piccun



you leave piccun alone! *slap*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

Love the set Dixie.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> alright, to bring a lulzier tone to the convo
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what's going on but it looks funny
> ...



can you PM me that?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> you leave piccun alone! *slap*



thank you for defend me. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> can you PM me that?



it doesn't actually show anything though, so maybe I can post it here :3

It's just Hinamori* wearing a strap-on 






*in the other post I wrote Nanao 






Vanilla retsu !


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Love the set Dixie.



why thanks you! 

Curtseys then offers everyone tea…


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> why thanks you!
> 
> Curtseys then offers everyone tea?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning everyone. FLCL talk I spy  I watched the first DVD ages ago, I really should get back into it.

Unohana crazy picture 

And etc. Away to a school day.  

EDIT: Love for Megan on the way out. pek


----------



## Noitora (Sep 15, 2008)

Unohana is sexy, yet terrifying.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Noitora said:


> .


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2008)

This thread was really active today =O


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

@piccun what the fuck


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

pek 

TEA PARTY!!

@piccun... Oh my lord!!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn...

That's pretty hot.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Good night convo thread.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

Vegeta wishes you goodnight












@dixie,exzz,NM


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

night zaru!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

Night Zaru. 

@Piccun: what'd I do?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Night Zaru.
> 
> @Piccun: what'd I do?



you quoted my post and said :_" damn... "_.


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> you quoted my post and said :_" damn... "_.




How very utterly rude of NM


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sorry for the rudeness Piccun. 

I did say it was hot though.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> How very utterly rude of NM



Unforgivable


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

i just choked on some water 

that was exhilarating.


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> Unforgivable



shall we flog him in public?  

I hear that’s all the rage as punishment now!  



ezxx said:


> i just choked on some water
> 
> that was exhilarating.



*Slaps EZ on back!!*

**Edit... 

Not wanting to double post! 

GOOD NIGHT CONVO THREAD!! *


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> shall we flog him in public?
> 
> I hear that?s all the rage as punishment now!




I'm scared.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

night dixie :3




ezxx said:


> i just choked on some water
> 
> that was exhilarating.



among the ancient Greeks that would have been considered an honorable death  


And why were you drinking water to begin with? that's suspicious. 



dixie said:


> shall we flog him in public?
> 
> I hear that’s all the rage as punishment now!



wut?


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> night dixie :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With hemlock!!  *back then… it was the only way to go! *



NobodyMan said:


> I'm scared.



It wont hurt........ much! 

*But now I'm leaving.... hands flogging implement to piccun... *


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm watching Leon again and i have a mancrush on Gary Oldman:

night dixie, ez


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> shall we flog him in public?
> 
> I hear that’s all the rage as punishment now!
> 
> ...





i never slapped you, so why are you slapping me back?  



piccun said:


> night dixie :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because i don't have any alcohol available to me obviously

---

good night, have weird dreams and tell me about them tomorrow.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

dixie said:


> With hemlock!!  *back then? it was the only way to go! *
> 
> It wont hurt........ much!
> 
> *But now I'm leaving.... hands flogging implement to piccun... *



I don't like to use such instruments on others  
I'm more of a...masochistic type 



The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching Leon again and i have a mancrush on Gary Oldman:
> 
> night dixie, ez


you know who you should have a mancrush on? 

Christopher Walken, that's who. 




ezxx said:


> i never slapped you, so why are you slapping me back?
> 
> 
> 
> because i don't have any alcohol available to me obviously



this doesn't explain why you feel exhilarated though.


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching Leon again and i have a mancrush on Gary Oldman:
> 
> night dixie, ez



thats cause Gary Oldman is the shizz!! 




ezxx said:


> i never slapped you, so why are you slapping me back?



Sooo ungrateful! 



piccun said:


> I don't like to use such instruments on others
> I'm more of a...masochistic type



Apparently I’m a sadist!  

*or so i have been told  *



*really leaving now!!! *



*runs out the back door of the convo thread leaving some more cookies!*


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't like to use such instruments on others
> I'm more of a...masochistic type


Really? me too. 

Night Dixie.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't like to use such instruments on others
> I'm more of a...masochistic type
> 
> 
> ...



lol masochist

lol Christopher Walken

so you have a mancrush on christopher walken and his one acting skill?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol masochist
> lol Christopher Walken
> so you have a mancrush on christopher walken and his one acting skill?



...




....




well he's a poor soul



obviously he doesn't know what he's talking about



it's really sad actually





hey I think he's funny


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> this doesn't explain why you feel exhilarated though.



because it's not typical to experience some strange pain like that, you see. i appreciate the little things in life.

and it actually happened to me again. something's wrong with me apparently. 

it felt even better this time



dixie said:


> Sooo ungrateful!



well shit dixie

i never knew i was supposed to enjoy getting hit without a justifiable reason behind it...

i am not a masochist in every sense of the word  *

edit

completely unrelated: i just realized the medicine seller says my name within the first few seconds of the fourth episode...this is kind of exciting and weird ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> completely unrelated: i just realized the medicine seller says my name within the first few seconds of the fourth episode...this is kind of exciting and weird ?



why does he say it?

@piccun:


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> because it's not typical to experience some strange pain like that, you see. i appreciate the little things in life.
> 
> and it actually happened to me again. something's wrong with me apparently.
> 
> it felt even better this time


It seems you have just discovered a little fetish 




ezxx said:


> well shit dixie
> 
> i never knew i was supposed to enjoy getting hit _without a justifiable reason_ behind it...
> that's the fun in it
> ...





ezxx said:


> completely unrelated: i just realized the medicine seller says my name within the first few seconds of the fourth episode...this is kind of exciting and weird ?



your real name or ezxx? If it's the second case it's certainly awesome


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why does he say it?
> 
> @piccun:





RAAAGE!




edit: lul


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> RAAAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





how fricking badass does he look


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why does he say it?



I don't remember, and i don't feel like rewinding at the moment. 



piccun said:


> It seems you have just discovered a little fetish



!!

I'll have to do this a few more times and see what happens

maybe it'll be less thrilling after a while





> your real name or ezxx? If it's the second case it's certainly awesome


how i wish it was the latter, because that certainly would be very awesome...

unfortunately, it was just my actual name, phonetically anyway.'

norio wakamoto is fierce


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I don't remember, and i don't feel like rewinding at the moment.



i'm going to watch the series tomorrow so i will look/listen out for it


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> how fricking badass does he look





you call that badass?

hah


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching Leon again and i have a mancrush on Gary Oldman:



My opinion of your taste just went up about 93 more points, both for your love of Gary Oldman and your fine choice in films. Congratulations on leveling up!


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> you call that badass?
> 
> hah













halfhearted said:


> My opinion of your taste just went up about 93 more points, both for your love of Gary Oldman and your fine choice in films. Congratulations on leveling up!


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

holy fuck! i should make a set outta that one! 

hopefully the nazi-soviet prudes wont seal me again

maybe i'll give it away


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Christopher Walken, particularly referencing his "acting ability" where his only real shining moment of potential talent took place during his minor appearance in "Annie Hall", is overrated. I've never understood the ubiquitous love the man garners.





I disagree with this.His style is maybe a bit peculiar, but his acting is brilliant I think. Although, I must say, there's something in hs look, I think even if he was standing there in a comatose state I'd still find it profound and intense 




The Medicine Seller said:


> memos leveled up to level 2:
> memos gained +4 strength
> memos gained +2 magic
> memos lost -8 intelligence
> ...



I don't remember anymore why I quoted your post and what I wanted to say.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> I disagree with this.His style is maybe a bit peculiar, but his acting is brilliant I think. Although, I must say, there's something in hs look, I think even if he was standing there in a comatose state I'd still find it profound and intense




thats because you have a mancrush on him....and i think you may be into hemophelia



> I don't remember anymore why I quoted your post and what I wanted to say.



thats because its awesome

lol E, you being nice didnt last long did it, but then again, with you, nothing usually does


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats because you have a mancrush on him....and i think you may be into hemophelia



wut? 

wut? 



The Medicine Seller said:


> thats because you're awesome



why you pek



lol E, if you use that for a set you'll get sigbanned again


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

why? i'll just say, "it's ok, there's a penis under there "


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

E said:


> why? i'll just say, "it's ok, there's a penis under there "



there is always a penis.


----------



## E (Sep 15, 2008)

well, good night

if you guys see that i'm lolb& tomorrow, don't forget me


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

E said:


> why? i'll just say, "it's ok, there's a penis under there "



prove it biatch

___

awesome piccun is awesome


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

night E 




The Medicine Seller said:


> prove it biatch
> 
> ___
> 
> that was awesome




why


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 15, 2008)

hello 






*Spoiler*: _random pics_ 












good night.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> night E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why what?

___

lol E, you'll be fine

goodnight

___

night Kiky love the pics:WOW


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

night Kik



The Medicine Seller said:


> why what?
> 
> __ol E, you'll be fine
> 
> ...



what wut?



Goodnight everybody.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

i must say that akira kurosawa one is pretty neat


----------



## piccun? (Sep 15, 2008)

as I said I'm going to bed, but before I leave I have something for you.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2008)

piccun said:


> as I said I'm going to bed, but before I leave I have something for you.



goodnight piccun

edit: goodnight everyone, i'm off for now


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

G'night E, Kikyo, Piccun, TMS. 

You guys sleep good. 

@Piccun: That's a true work of art you got there.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> goodnight piccun
> 
> edit: goodnight everyone, i'm off for now



Night <3

If you come back on sometime soon, check your PMs. I linked you to the photobucket I just created for the TTGL pics that you wanted. I uploaded around 150 Simon/Kamina/Yuko/Viral arts. But, I can easily find more, if you find yourself needing some ^^


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I will go to bed too.

Night everyone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Afternoon all


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

*missed all the epic*


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 16, 2008)

good morning, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Evening all


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Good morning


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Greetings Zaru. How's your day looking?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Windy rainy, cold.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I got that last night, but it was over by now. Spring weather.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm too lazy to look out the window


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

New Chapter for The Unbroken Chain. Is coming along nicely.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a nice 82F clear night around these parts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin, Asura looks epic


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Goooood Afternoon convo Thread!


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

ezxx said:


> well shit dixie
> 
> i never knew i was supposed to enjoy getting hit without a justifiable reason behind it...



You were choking on water... I thought I was helping..

If you choke again… I just won’t be helping you! 



*
Hello convo thread…*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmm, time for bed methinks. Night all.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Dixie!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hmm, time for bed methinks. Night all.



As one leaves another takes their place


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

'Sup Hollie


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> 'Sup Hollie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I think this Boobjob is to much for Nell


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

well drawn face, but why did they have to draw those bewbs


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

I know lol, what the fuck is up with those milktanks


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

Saved


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hmm, time for bed methinks. Night all.



Bye TV  



"接吻" said:


> Hello Dixie!!



 



Zaru said:


> I know lol, what the fuck is up with those milktanks



 

though seriously... that pic was a bit tooooooo much!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Most neliel pics I've seen display her boobs larger than her head

I mean christ, kubo, what were you thinking when you drew those?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

hello SL


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

I think he was thinkin' with a other bodypart then his head


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I think he was thinkin' with a other bodypart then his head



Then why does Rukia exist?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2008)

well okay then


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

she has other attributes?
and every guy thinks with an other part when it comes to women


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Then why does Rukia exist?



He likes all kind of girls


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

reaperunique said:


> she has other attributes?
> and every guy thinks with an other part when it comes to women



true that

Kubo sure likes big boobs..look at orihime, Nel, yoruichi, halibel...


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Kubo likes big things in general


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Most neliel pics I've seen display her boobs larger than her head
> 
> I mean christ, kubo, what were you thinking when you drew those?



I don’t even want to know what he was thinking!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> true that
> 
> Kubo sure likes big boobs..look at orihime, Nel, yoruichi, halibel...



But does he make those up or does he have models for them  ?


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

ooh yes P0rN sitezz...ow wait I still need to draw Nell..aarg p0rnz..no Ne..p0rnzz..!


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

If Nel didn't have such big boobs i'd like her more


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah!

but her boobs are part of here character.. but then again.. all 'Girls' in bleach have BOOBs


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

now why is that....


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Like I said:

Kubo is a BAD boy !


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

reaperunique said:


> I think Kubo likes big things in general



oh lord... * insert innuendo here! *


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 16, 2008)

it's true, just look at Ichigo's.....sword


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> But does he make those up or does he have models for them  ?



I think is his imagination...or the porn sites



Neliel said:


> If Nel didn't have such big boobs i'd like her more



me too..I generally like anime girls with decent boobs..I mean not too small or too big


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I think is his imagination...or the porn sites



Would Kubo have EVER seen boobs in his life


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Leave it to you guys to talk while I was away D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Would Kubo have EVER seen boobs in his life



(then again...

why does ichigo have such a big sword  )



SIN!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

because of his reiatsu...that's why he has that huge sword

hy Sin


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


> (then again...
> 
> why does ichigo have such a big sword  )
> 
> ...


Hiya Dixie


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


> (then again...
> 
> why does ichigo have such a big sword  )




Kubo is SO bad 


Hello Sin


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

morning convo thread 



hey, are revenge negs really a no-no?


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> because of his reiatsu...that's why he has that huge sword



are you sure thats all!! 



Sin said:


> Hiya Dixie



how is you today!   (I got 4 hours sleep last night.. all in all a good nights sleep!) 



"接吻" said:


> Kubo is SO bad




He is indeed


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

E said:


> morning convo thread
> 
> 
> 
> hey, are revenge negs really a no-no?


It's in the rules somewhere. Though unless you do it every time someone negs you, AND those people report you, it's not big deal.

@Dixie: I messed up my sleeping schedule, but otherwise I'm good 

@Everyone who said Hi: Hi


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

E said:


> morning convo thread
> 
> hey, are revenge negs really a no-no?



hy E

yes I think they are....but who cares...everytime I neg someone...I get neg revenge..




dixie said:


> are you sure thats all!!



maybe


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

i see, so let's say i would liek top report someone caught in the act...


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Kill that Bastards ass! =P


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

no-one neg returns me


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> no-one neg returns me


Who would neg you period


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> no-one neg returns me



because people like you?

or because they are afraid?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Night <3
> 
> If you come back on sometime soon, check your PMs. I linked you to the photobucket I just created for the TTGL pics that you wanted. I uploaded around 150 Simon/Kamina/Yuko/Viral arts. But, I can easily find more, if you find yourself needing some ^^



those are amazing Megan, and i wouldnt say no to morepek TTGL has some of the best art i've seen, and Viral's art is freaking amazing, especially in his "tramp" state thats when he becomes really badass

hey everyone


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

TMS, fancy running into you when I'm finishing the church boy set


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> @Dixie: I messed up my sleeping schedule, but otherwise I'm good



You?ve been taking mid-afternoon naps haven?t you!! *BAD SIN BAD!!* 

Basically what you will have to do now.. is stay awake 48 hours straight? and get yourself back into your normal sleeping pattern? (that?s what I have to do when I mess up my sleeping pattern? or lack thereof!!) 





Yariko said:


> maybe


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Who would neg you period


people who annoy me 

I negged Mori once 
But that was beore I knew him.


Yariko said:


> because people like you?
> 
> or because they are afraid?



they are afraid


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> people who annoy me
> 
> I negged Mori once
> But that was beore I knew him.
> ...


I meant who would neg you, not who you would neg =P


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, fancy running into you when I'm finishing the church boy set



:WOW sometimes i feel like repping you coz you are awesome, and then there are moments like this i feel like repping you up the arse with awesomness


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> they are afraid



you scared them nellie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes 


Sin said:


> I meant who would neg you, not who you would neg =P



oh right sorry :sweat



or sasuke fans


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yes
> 
> oh right sorry :sweat
> 
> ...



i'm a Sasuke fan....but i'm not gay

*negs Nelly*


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> :WOW sometimes i feel like repping you coz you are awesome, and then there are moments like this i feel like repping you up the arse with awesomness


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yes
> 
> oh right sorry :sweat
> 
> ...



lol

I dont like to neg someone..unless they piss me off badly...

and you negged him back?


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

TMS 

no I would never neg back.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yes
> 
> oh right sorry :sweat
> 
> ...


Who wouldn't like your avvy 

What a bad person


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

I only get revenge negs  

nobody negs me for other reasons otherwise-except that guy who negged me 5 times consecutively


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

who was that piccun? pek?


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yes
> 
> oh right sorry :sweat
> 
> ...




they didn't like your ava!! *muppets!*



oooooooooooh!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> no I would never neg back.


good girl



piccun said:


> nobody negs me for other reasons otherwise-except that guy who negged me 5 times consecutively



are you serious?

I mean...who would do this?


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> I only get revenge negs
> 
> nobody negs me for other reasons otherwise-except that guy who negged me 5 times consecutively


Pretty much the same for me.

I could report like 50 different people for revenge negging 

Too much work tho.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> TMS
> 
> no I would never neg back.





(i cant wait for the person who negs me to take revenge for me repping you)



dixie said:


> oooooooooooh!



i know


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

E said:


> who was that piccun? pek?





Yariko said:


> good girl
> are you serious?
> I mean...who would do this?



no,  some random 05er. He negged me like once every 2 days. 

The funny thing is the first 3 were null reps because he had not enough reps


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish he had more scenes, but that's about all he appeared in the preview D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Pretty much the same for me.
> 
> I could report like 50 different people for revenge negging
> 
> Too much work tho.



why report them.... 

just hunt them down and beat them with a pair of flip-flops!!  




The Medicine Seller said:


> i know



I know.. its the J man! pek

He's still to make me a uber cool set


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Well People I'm of for now..

Bye Bye


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wish he had more scenes, but that's about all he appeared in the preview D:



no problem, next week though....HELLS YEAHHHH!!!!

edit: see ya Kiss

@dixie: who is your favourite SE character?


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

I might make myself a Marie set next week 

Either that, or Spirit. He should be lulzy next ep.


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Well People I'm of for now..
> 
> Bye Bye



see ya kiss


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Pretty much the same for me.
> 
> I could report like 50 different people for revenge negging
> 
> Too much work tho.




50 ?  how many people do you neg usually?  :/
I don't report them because  I've negged them for some stupid reason and only 08ers neg back  .
 People who've been here for longer don't neg back-at least it's never happened to me


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm off too..later


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> I might make myself a Marie set next week
> 
> Either that, or Spirit. He should be lulzy next ep.



Spirit is all kinds of awkward awesome next week

which one is Marie?, the one with the eye patch?, in that case do the one where she talks to the toilet apart from Spirit kicking my sig, thats the funniest part

edit: bye Yariko


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Justin is one of my favorites. This is awesome  

*Needs to watch that series when it finishes*


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> 50 ?  how many people do you neg usually?  :/
> I don't report them because  I've negged them for some stupid reason and only 08ers neg back  .
> People who've been here for longer don't neg back-at least it's never happened to me


I like to try reading the Konoha Library from time to time, but I end up getting pissed off at the tards and negging them all D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Spirit is all kinds of awkward awesome next week



I like spirit... he just makes me laugh!! 



Zaru said:


> Justin is one of my favorites. This is awesome
> 
> *Needs to watch that series when it finishes*



I needs to catch on it tooo!

I've been saving the last few episodes for an SE marathon of sorts this weekend!! 

Tea could be involved! 



Sin said:


> I like to try reading the Konoha Library from time to time, but I end up getting pissed off at the tards and negging them all D:



 

isn't that a little bit more effort than is deserved!


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm getting annoyed by these spoiler sets


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

so am i, so am i


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing spoiling me here


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i'm getting annoyed by these spoiler sets


Aside from the Justin set I made for TMS, most of mine was on last week's preview


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

but o well, i just don't look


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Also, great thing about my sig, it's always the same URL, so you can just adblock it and it's never an issue again  (if anyone is ever bothered that much)


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

is my set a spoiler?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

But its so awesome


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> is my set a spoiler?



Yes... (dixie hasnt caught up on SE yet) 

But I don't mind... cause its AWESOME!  



Sin said:


> Also, great thing about my sig, it's always the same URL, so you can just adblock it and it's never an issue again  (if anyone is ever bothered that much)



true true!! 

*even if they are spoilers... i can't look away  *

Besides... I think of sigs as little teasers of whats coming up! 

You are really doing SE some free PR here...


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

just put Sin and TMS in the ignore list and you'll solve the problem :/


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

I also try not to include deaths or important events in my sets (aside from the Medusa thing last week, but that was awesome  ).

Hence why I didn't include the conclusion of the fight


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Well sin that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



wasn't really a death scene last week


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well sin that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Just in case_ 



To someone who hasn't read the manga or seen Ep 24 it was


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont really get how my set can be a spoiler, if you read the manga, its fine, if you watch the anime, it doesnt spoil anything at all, just that there is a new character, there is no plot elements in there at all

and if you dont watch SE then how can you say be spoiled?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol exactly, TMS
Youru set is just a random character

Otherwise, my set would have been a spoiler as well before the anime introduced ulquiorra


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

What manga is it from?

Soul Reaper?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Soul EATER


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

Soul Eater rather


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i dont really get how my set can be a spoiler, if you read the manga, its fine, if you watch the anime, it doesnt spoil anything at all, just that there is a new character, there is no plot elements in there at all
> 
> and if you dont watch SE then how can you say be spoiled?


The same case can be argued for my set, it's just random pieces of fight scenes with no conclusion, there's no real plot spoilers 

Some people are just touchier than others when it comes to that kind of stuff, I guess.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

i like Soul Reaper better


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Oddly enough, the reason I started Soul Eater was because someone told me it was similar to Bleach


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oddly enough, the reason I started Soul Eater was because someone told me it was similar to Bleach



Other than purifying souls, what's the similarity?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

Is that true?


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Other than purifying souls, what's the similarity?


I didn't see it either 

Specially the more you get into it. Soul Eater has plot and all that nonsense 

I guess one could argue the whole weapons thing is similar, but even that's kind of a stretch. Oh, and the demon souls look a little like hollows (or at least, the fodder ones do).


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol yeah, only fodder looks like monsters


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm read Soul Eater at the moment


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

huh, I think I'll try to make a mayuri set XD


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

is there any fanart of mayuri killing szayel?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

I could base it on this 





ezxx said:


> is there any fanart of mayuri killing szayel?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

ezxx said:


> is there any fanart of mayuri killing szayel?



he does what?


NOOOOO...i've been spoilered


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

evil, that's what you are


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> I could base it on this



avoiding the question i see


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i dont really get how my set can be a spoiler, if you read the manga, its fine, if you watch the anime, it doesnt spoil anything at all, just that there is a new character, there is no plot elements in there at all
> 
> and if you dont watch SE then how can you say be spoiled?



I do read the manga and watch the anime? (but I haven?t caught up on either!!  )

Now you must obviously be punished for this!! 



Sin said:


> Oddly enough, the reason I started Soul Eater was because someone told me it was similar to Bleach



Whaaaaaa!  



ezxx said:


> is there any fanart of mayuri killing szayel?




ooooh no.... spoiler... my life is ruined now!  


@piccun I love that pic!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Pinky, he loves a good laugh.


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


> I do read the manga and watch the anime? (but I haven?t caught up on either!!  )
> 
> Now you must obviously be punished for this!!
> 
> ...



how right you are!


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

hey guys, has anyone here watched Macross Frontier? and if so, would you recommend it?, would i need to watch the previous Macross series?


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 16, 2008)

ezxx said:


> is there any fanart of mayuri killing szayel?



Yes, this one:


----------



## Noitora (Sep 16, 2008)

Lastier is unimpressed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

We still don't know where szayel's hollow hole is, do we?


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

i actually like that fanart 

not exactly what i was wondering about, though.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Helllo Convo Thread! (again)


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Kiss!

It's so freaking cold today, the weather went crazy all of a sudden 

I started watching House MD yesterday, anyone a fan of that show?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

The weather is Fine here today... only little cold wind =P

damn.. Days of are so LAME!

Bored to sh!t here


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> The weather is Fine here today... only little cold wind =P
> 
> damn.. Days of are so LAME!
> 
> Bored to sh!t here



I'm wearing winter clothes

and yesterday was very hot


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm wearing socks in the house, which means it's colder than usual.

Kiss, we joined the same month! But my post count, compared to yours, feels like Rukia does in presence of Orihime


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello convo thread


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I'm wearing winter clothes
> 
> and yesterday was very hot



Yesterday there still was a cold wind 

I'm just wairing a Jean and a Shirt (and a Skarf xD)


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

It's still cold here!

And i think it's gona rain again!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 16, 2008)

Morning


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


> It's still cold here!
> 
> And i think it's gona rain again!



Look likes it going here too!

damn... Rain sucks (if you ahve to go out )


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 16, 2008)

I am not present here >_>

*dashes off*

>3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I am not present here >_>
> 
> *dashes off*
> 
> >3



Bye Grimmy


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

ah crap, i missed Grimm


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ah crap, i missed Grimm



Same here DX


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Weasel-Chan said:


> Same here DX



next time i catch her i'm going to tie her up and put her in a cage


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2008)

she'll put you in that cage before you can even pull out the rope tms


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha, how evil is she


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

E said:


> she'll put you in that cage before you can even pull out the rope tms



i'm counting on it

___

@Kiss: she is just the most evil little creature


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm counting on it
> 
> ___
> 
> @Kiss: she is just the most evil little creature



Luckly she's little


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I am not present here >_>
> 
> *dashes off*
> 
> >3



OMG! I thinks I saws a Grimmyjow!!



The Medicine Seller said:


> next time i catch her i'm going to tie her up and put her in a cage



She might enjoy that too much!


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

Cages scare me..


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Cages aren't Cool..

There Cold, dark, Clamp adn Small..

I need my ROOM!!


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Cages aren't Cool..
> 
> There Cold, dark, Clamp adn Small..
> 
> I need my ROOM!!



I have a room for you... 


my dungeon


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I have a room for you...
> 
> 
> my dungeon



Haha, wij don't you spend a night in my (Forbidden) Forest  ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I am not present here >_>
> 
> *dashes off*
> 
> >3



You're doing it wrong


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

hy Grimmy...long time no see


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn, Am I starting to fall in love with a CD that I never even expected to Like ?!


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Haha, wij don't you spend a night in my (Forbidden) Forest  ?



Can you explain this?

My innocence will not allow me to comprehend these inuendo's.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Can you explain this?
> 
> My innocence will not allow me to comprehend these inuendo's.



I mean the Forest behind my house


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

hy nellie

i never thought I was going to enjoy doing maths homework


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Whaha, I'm still trying to push myself to my Biologie 

And HELLO Nell


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hy nellie
> 
> i never thought I was going to enjoy doing maths homework


I love maths. It's the best thing EVAR. 


"接吻" said:


> I mean the Forest behind my house





What colour is it...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> enjoy





Yariko said:


> maths homework



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yariko, you amaze me


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I love maths. It's the best thing EVAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you think ?

Tainted Green and Blood Brown!


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

I liked Math when i was younger and it was easier :3


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> Tainted Green and Blood Brown!




You make it sound so evil.
I want it be a nice warm forest with loads of lice animals dancing in it... 


Neliel said:


> I liked Math when i was younger and it was easier :3



Math is always easy


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

Even degree level math?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Karasu said:


> You make it sound so evil.
> I want it be a nice warm forest with loads of lice animals dancing in it...
> 
> 
> Math is always easy



It is nice =D

I love to play there!

and math is just... F8ck =P

I need to pass my 2 mathtests that I failled last year.. or I'll be Kicked


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I love maths. It's the best thing EVAR.



really?


Zaru said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yariko, you amaze me



I amaze myself too....I dont know what's up with me..I feel .....intelligent


----------



## Binary (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Even degree level math?


Well, after it gets explained to me, I generally understand most maths, So yes, even degree level maths... 


"接吻" said:


> It is nice =D
> 
> I love to play there!
> 
> ...



If I played there would it be scary? 



I would never get kicked out of my school...


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 16, 2008)

Maths? ?


I always thought I was bad at it, I'm even in the middle set, but my previous exams results showed me that I am actually very good.


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I liked Math when i was younger and it was easier :3



I used to like algebra when I was younger…  oh how times change! 

*wish me luck people! I'm off to class! (Shudder - I havent been in a classroom for two years!! ) *


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yawn*

Still SO much to do.. and so Sleepy!!

I'm Terrible


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Maths? ?
> 
> 
> I always thought I was bad at it, I'm even in the middle set, but my previous exams results showed me that I am actually very good.



I always sucked at maths...

but something is different with me today?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

good luck dixie


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hate when the weather changes, I always get sick.  On the other hand I'm not at work. On the other other hand, I need to nap again.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Goood Night to you then!


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a blog nao


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I have a blog nao



good luck with quitting Nelly, hope it works out, make sure you keep updating so we can encourage you and so on.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I have a blog nao



good luck...and hope you'll be able to quit


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 16, 2008)

Afternoon/appropriate time of day, all!

And, question, has anyone ever seen any decent _Deadman Wonderland_ fanart in existence? I want a "Crow"/Senji set, but I'm usually biased against black and white, non-animated gif manga panel sets and have no time to color any of his panels at the moment (although, he does appear a single page colored already...>_>).

P.S. Good luck, Hollie <3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn! 10 o'Clock already!

and what to do


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

2:30 more hours till I get some sleep


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

now I'll go and sleep

night


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> 2:30 more hours till I get some sleep



Same here  (and then get up at 6:45 again... )



Yariko said:


> now I'll go and sleep
> 
> night



Good Night Yariko


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> now I'll go and sleep
> 
> night


Night.

Teresa D:


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 16, 2008)

Teresa is awesome

and now I'll go


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> Teresa is awesome
> 
> and now I'll go



Goodnight, once again


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Good afternoon Convo Thread. 

and Goodnight Yariko. 

@halfhearted: I was wondering the same thing. There is a distinct lack of Deadman Wonderland fanart. The manga needs more attention. 

And my allergies are starting to act up, so my nose has been stuffy for the past few days, and I don't know when it will stop. It sucks. 

Other than that, I'm fine and dandy.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2008)

Wonderful.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Subarashi .


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> @halfhearted: I was wondering the same thing. There is a distinct lack of Deadman Wonderland fanart. The manga needs more attention.



I totally agree. There's was a brief burst of interest during its initial release, but that was never followed up by any kind of fan product. You'd think with all of the great character designs and concepts to work with that it would be a wonderful source for creativity. 

True, there are certain aspects to it which are incredibly standard for shounen: super strong girl meets incredibly weak boy who somehow always manages to persevere. But, the managaka does a better than decent job of turning those cliche concepts on their head with how he warps them. Plus, it's always refreshing to read a manga which strikes a great balance between ultraviolence to the point of practically being hentai/gore and cute, fluffy baby bunnies frolicking in a field. Makes the outcomes to battles and potential permanent injuries or death harder to predict. 

As an aside: Who's your favorite character so far and why?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

HH, I had a question.. when will the name change be up again?

I want to change my name


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> 2:30 more hours till I get some sleep



I'm wrecked! 

Hopefully I'll sleep tonight!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope the same... it was such a lame day


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I totally agree. There's was a brief burst of interest during its initial release, but that was never followed up by any kind of fan product. You'd think with all of the great character designs and concepts to work with that it would be a wonderful source for creativity.
> 
> True, there are certain aspects to it which are incredibly standard for shounen: super strong girl meets incredibly weak boy who somehow always manages to persevere. But, the managaka does a better than decent job of turning those cliche concepts on their head with how he warps them. Plus, it's always refreshing to read a manga which strikes a great balance between ultraviolence to the point of practically being hentai/gore and cute, fluffy baby bunnies frolicking in a field. Makes the outcomes to battles and potential permanent injuries or death harder to predict.
> 
> As an aside: Who's your favorite character so far and why?


I have to say Ganta right now. It's not just because he's the main character either. I just like how he is just a normal kid who's life was royally screwed over by a series of coincidences (or are they? ) He also seems pretty human to me, reacting pretty realistically in the various situations he's put in. I like how he didn't take up a full chapter trying to convince Minatsuki to change her ways like a typical Shonen hero would and instead just called her a bitch and went on the offensive against her. He also has some pretty badass moments. I also like how he's flawed, he has a naive view of the world which is slowly being picked apart as he stays in Deadman Wonderland and experiences the horrors there. Also, like most kids/teens, he tends to act without thinking, such as when he yells at Shiro in the latest chapter. I also like his ganta Gun () and look forward to see how he improves it over the series.

I could also say I love the Red Man, as whenever he shows up, shit hits the fan. 

Deadman Wonderland totally needs an anime adaptation sometime, maybe that would give it more attention. 

What do you want to change your name too Kiss?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

To:  "LADY 接吻"


I've Matured


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

now i want to read Deadman Wonderland

i have something i want to say, now that i have reached post 3,333, i think this is a good time to stop....i am henceforth not going to post anymore, i will miss you guys, bai bai


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, Goodnight People & Sweet Dreams!!


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> now i want to read Deadman Wonderland
> 
> i have something i want to say, now that i have reached post 3,333, i think this is a good time to stop....i am henceforth not going to post anymore, i will miss you guys, bai bai


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


>



whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Oooohhh, LADY "接吻", you sure have grown. 

Goodnight Kiss. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> now i want to read Deadman Wonderland
> 
> i have something i want to say, now that i have reached post 3,333, i think this is a good time to stop....i am henceforth not going to post anymore, i will miss you guys, bai bai
















don't lie to us.

I don't want you to go.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Oooohhh, LADY "接吻", you sure have grown.
> 
> Goodnight Kiss.
> 
> ...



yeah well, dixie kind of ruined it



goodnight lady kiss


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry for not mentioning this before, but I love your new set TMS.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Sorry for not mentioning this before, but I love your new set TMS.



i know....its impossible not to

he is just so badass and funny at the same time, definitely my favourite character from SE


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Heh, I like him alot too, but my favorite characters go to Death The Kid and Black*Star.

I can't decide between the two, so they both have the #1 spot. Medusa comes in as a close second.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 16, 2008)

*is waiting for zaru to make his CGR2 Ep 23 Review*


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 16, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> HH, I had a question.. when will the name change be up again?



Still TBA, unfortunately. But, I will post on your wall once any definitive dates are figured out.



NobodyMan said:


> I have to say Ganta right now. It's not just because he's the main character either. I just like how he is just a normal kid who's life was royally screwed over by a series of coincidences (or are they? ) He also seems pretty human to me, reacting pretty realistically in the various situations he's put in.



I agree. I like his version of overreacting as well. For instance, as you said-


*Spoiler*: __ 



-when he bitches out Shiro, concerning the tossing of the data. It was precisely how a boy of his age and maturity would've acted in the situation. Complete with the guilt and slight agonizing over the situation that followed. 




And, I'm also a fan of the "One Very Bad Day"-ish feel to his problems in life. Where everything was just fine until something totally screwed things over to the point of no return. Even now, it feels like he's still in denial, with each progressive horror slowly forcing him into further realization (similar to how you said earlier concerning his naivete).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange to say, but I loved that he threw up when Crow's eye was taken. It was just such an awful, human thing to do in reaction to the situation.




You can definitely see shades of Renton Thurston, at times. But, I think, Ganta manages to have more of a relatable Everyman feel to him when compared to the aforementioned character. 



> I like how he didn't take up a full chapter trying to convince Minatsuki to change her ways like a typical Shonen hero would and instead just called her a bitch and went on the offensive against her.


 and I agree. I also enjoy how odd of a character Minatsuki is. I guess, in some twisted way, you could call her a tsundere. But, she's such a totally fucked version of the archetype that it's almost unrecognizable. A breath of revoltingly fresh air for shounen, I have to admit XD

And, I like how her brother isn't deus ex machine'd into believing everything that she says, even after the audience realizes how utterly deranged she is. It's so nice to see characters who can care about other people without being utterly blinded by their affections.



> I also like his ganta Gun ()


You _know_ that's an awesome name 



> Deadman Wonderland totally needs an anime adaptation sometime, maybe that would give it more attention.


I can definitely see it in animated form, for certain. And, I even have a dream cast in mind for some of the characters. The only thing that I would worry about would be whether the art could come close to the level of the manga. I'd hate to see that gorgeous style lose out due to cost of animation. 

As of right now, my favorite character is without a doubt Senji. I love his utter joy during battle situations without coming off as overly bloodlusted or blinded by his enjoyment of a good fight. Too often characters that like a nice bout end up coming off as demonic or obnoxious or simple-minded or unable to accept a loss or willing to sacrifce everything for the aforementioned fight. But, in many ways, he reminds me of Sendou or Itagaki from _Hajime no Ippo_ with his apparent views, where he just seems to be having a whole lot of fun in a rather violent way. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also had to laugh a little, as he bitches out Ganta for fighting an Undertaker without him. Not because he cared about the kid's safety, but because he missed out on the action.


 

That combined with his paradoxical goodness as a person (when he helps out Ganta during the boy's second fight, his total lack of resentment about his own loss, etc. etc.). Plus, his complete and utter embarrassment around any woman who considers to be acting in an immodest fashion is rather hilarious to me, partially due to how at odds it is with his character's design. 

I'm really hoping that he joins up with the anti-establishment group like they were mentioning, if only so he gets more appearances. But, I'm not sure that I can see it occurring due to his own apparent acceptance and use of the Deadman Wonderland prisoner system for his own fight-based ends. More than that, though, I'm terribly interested in finding out how he landed himself in the prison, in the first place. I've seen this scan, which leads me to wonder if he being too overzealous in his work led to the imprisonment-



-or, if this scan was just one of those random character things without any rhyme or reason to the clothing chosen.

Oh, and I adore his blood blade-style fighting to no end <3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

what's going to happen from now on?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Heh, I like him alot too, but my favorite characters go to Death The Kid and Black*Star.
> 
> I can't decide between the two, so they both have the #1 spot. Medusa comes in as a close second.



i love Kid because of everything he can be, he has so much potential, and also everything else about him is so cool

but also i have a similarity when it comes to his OCD, i have something very simlar to his "everything has to be equal" OCD
___

edit: whats piccun talking about?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i love Kid because of everything he can be, he has so much potential, and also everything else about him is so cool
> 
> but also i have a similarity when it comes to his OCD, i have something very simlar to his "everything has to be equal" OCD
> ___
> ...



alas! piccun doesn't know either


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> alas! piccun doesn't know either



is piccun okay today?


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> whats that supposed to mean?



It means I didn’t believe you 

You are full of lies! (amongst other things!)



The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah well, dixie kind of ruined it
> 
> 
> 
> goodnight lady kiss



Dont blame me you Muppet! 


Piccun is talking in the third person!! Dixie is amused!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> You _know_ that's an awesome name


Try convincing Ganta about that. 


[QUOTE="halfhearted]That combined with his paradoxical goodness as a person (when he helps out Ganta during the boy's second fight, his total lack of resentment about his own loss, etc. etc.). Plus, his complete and utter embarrassment around any woman who considers to be acting in an immodest fashion is rather hilarious to me, partially due to how at odds it is with his character's design. 

I'm really hoping that he joins up with the anti-establishment group like they were mentioning, if only so he gets more appearances. But, I'm not sure that I can see it occurring due to his own apparent acceptance and use of the Deadman Wonderland prisoner system for his own fight-based ends. More than that, though, I'm terribly interested in finding out how he landed himself in the prison, in the first place. I've seen this scan, which leads me to wonder if he being too overzealous in his work led to the imprisonment-



-or, if this scan was just one of those random character things without any rhyme or reason to the clothing chosen.

Oh, and I adore his blood blade-style fighting to no end <3[/QUOTE]Yeah, Senji's a pretty awesome guy, eh fights with blood-blades and doesn't afraid of anything. 

I loved how he reacts too, it just seems so strange for a character of his attitude and design that it's hilarious to see. 

I think he might eventually join up with the resistance group at one point or another.

As for how he landed himself in prison, he was probably one of them over-the-top, loose-cannon cops who doesn't play by the rules. 

@TMS: I can totally relate with Kid's OCD too. When he kept trying to fix the K in his name in episode 14, it totally reminds me of all the times I was writing essays for various classes and kept erasing my sentences because I didn't think they looked neat enough, and I broke down exactly like Kid did.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

dixie said:


> It means I didn’t believe you
> 
> You are full of lies! (amongst other things!)
> 
> ...



you're so rude

you are to blame for much that goes wrong around here

copying piccun wont make you awesome like piccun
___

@NM: :you mean you passed out?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you're so rude
> 
> you are to blame for much that goes wrong around here
> 
> copying piccun wont make you awesome like piccun



compliments won't take you anywhere with me.Especially when I'm in miffed mode.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> @NM: :you mean you passed out?


Well no, but I started crying.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> compliments won't take you anywhere with me.Especially when I'm in miffed mode.



i had the exact same experience with SAO, i saw all the talk about epic pages i couldnt open because it would spoil me but then i went and read it all and wanted to add epic scenes but it was too late....i had no one to talk to about it either
___

if i was there, i would have laughed at you endlessly


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Well no, but I started crying.





wait wut? am I missing something?


*reads previous posts*



The Medicine Seller said:


> i had the exact same experience with SAO, i saw all the talk about epic pages i couldnt open because it would spoil me but then i went and read it all and wanted to add epic scenes but it was too late....i had no one to talk to about it either



yeah, I felt so left out


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> wait wut? am I missing something?
> 
> *reads previous posts*
> 
> yeah, I felt so left out



you wanna talk about SAO or SE now?


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you're so rude
> 
> you are to blame for much that goes wrong around here
> 
> copying piccun wont make you awesome like piccun



I am the epitome of AWESOME!! 

I do not need to copy anyone (and if you didnt get it... you just don't get it!  ) 



piccun said:


> compliments won't take you anywhere with me.Especially when I'm in miffed mode.



you want me to kick him for you piccun? 



well.. i gota head for the hills people!!  *things to do.. people to k..... ya!*

NIGHT!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you wanna talk about SAO or SE now?



neither. 




dixie said:


> I am the epitome of AWESOME!!
> 
> I do not need to copy anyone (and if you didnt get it... you just don't get it!  )
> 
> ...



You always offer to beat people for me lol 




dixie said:


> well.. i gota head for the hills people!!  *things to do.. people to k..... ya!*
> 
> NIGHT!



lul the hills 

night dixie


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Night Dixie.  (lol typos )

I have no school tomorrow!


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys are officially only posting when I leave on purpose.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

bye dixie


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey it's Sin, let's stop posting.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> Hey it's Sin, let's stop posting.




I'm not happy with you young man.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

ignore "it" Sin, i'm going to do the same from now on, anyhoo whats going on?


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ignore "it" Sin, i'm going to do the same from now on, anyhoo whats going on?


The usual 

I just made a set from Ep 23 for someone, now I has nothing to do D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> The usual
> 
> I just made a set from Ep 23 for someone, now I has nothing to do D:



you can start preparing to make my set for SE24


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you can start preparing to make my set for SE24


Btw, all bets are off if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin v. Saw


 gets animated 

I shall claim them all


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't forget mine either Sin. 

I'm sure I'll want one. 

Other than that, how've you been Sin?

EDIT: also, if

*Spoiler*: __ 



the other two Mifune vs Black*Star fights get animated, I claim at least one set for that.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

You requested something?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Btw, all bets are off if
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



nah, i only wanted the proper scenes of my current set


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> You requested something?


No, but I will when Episode 24 comes out. 

I'm sure it will have something that suits my fancy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Good night, oh spoilerous society


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

G'night Zaru.

May you have a nice and spoilerless dreams.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

night zaru



NobodyMan said:


> G'night Zaru.
> 
> May you have a nice and spoilerless dreams.




my dreams always spoiler me the future  

And sometimes I see spoilers even when I'm awake


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> nah, i only wanted the proper scenes of my current set


I meant later on if it gets animated 

Night Zaru.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru's going to sleep?

That's it, i'm out too


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> nah, i only wanted the pooper scenes of my current set





you naughty little scoundrel


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> my dreams always spoiler me the future
> 
> And sometimes I see spoilers even when I'm awake


That's not good. 

Have you payed a visit to you're local witch-doctor. 

Night Shodai.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> That's not good.
> 
> Have you payed a visit to you're local witch-doctor.




why would I? that's a peculiarity of my family, to know the future


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> you naughty little scoundrel



if only you knew

night zaru, night Shodai

edit: i'm gonna have such bad nightmares tonight i'm eating dairy products at night again


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if only you knew
> 
> night zaru, night Shodai
> 
> edit: i'm gonna have such bad nightmares tonight i'm eating dairy products at night again



then don't do it


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

piccun said:


> then don't do it



too late, i already done'd it

this just means i will have another ultra realistic zombie holocaust dream


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> too late, i already done'd it
> 
> this just means i will have another ultra realistic zombie holocaust dream


Will there be pirates in it? ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Will there be pirates in it? ?



theres always pirates.....WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM

edit: everyone is obviously gone so i'll take my leave as well, goodnight everyone


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Night, TMS.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

goodnight TMS, I'm going too


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2008)

maybe you're soulless because you're not amused

or maybe you're not amused because you're soulless.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 16, 2008)

ezxx said:


> maybe you're soulless because you're not amused
> 
> or maybe you're not amused because you're soulless.


I don't want to sound rude, but are you talking about me? :sweat

and goodnight Piccun.


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Morning convo thread!!

*looks around.. so who is here... or am I alone!* 

(OMG! Pirate Zombie Holocaust!!)


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

dixie said:


> Morning convo thread!!
> 
> *looks around.. so who is here... or am I alone!*
> 
> (OMG! Pirate Zombie Holocaust!!)


Dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

SIN! pek

You are always greeting me when I log into work first thing in the morning!! 

**I didn't sleep very well....  I kept waking up with the feeling I’ve been dreaming about something very weird... but can't remember any of it... **


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

dixie said:


> SIN! pek
> 
> You are always greeting me when I log into work first thing in the morning!!
> 
> **I didn't sleep very well....  I kept waking up with the feeling I’ve been dreaming about something very weird... but can't remember any of it... **


I've slept like a total of 2 hours the last three days D:

And that's because our timezones are like 10 hours apart


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've slept like a total of 2 hours the last three days D:
> 
> And that's because our timezones are like 10 hours apart



 yay for timezones!! (And damn everyone in their beds in the UK... still sleeping.... damn them all!) 

Oh goodness (makes sin some hot chocolate!)



If that doesn?t work... there?s always this! (waves needle) 

(Ah.. you are like I was a week or so ago? I didn?t sleep for like 48 hours? and little sleep before that? when I get like that the best thing is to go with the flow until you wear yourself out and collapse into bed!) 

*Has pillow at the ready?*


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

dixie said:


> yay for timezones!! (And damn everyone in their beds in the UK... still sleeping.... damn them all!)
> 
> Oh goodness (makes sin some hot chocolate!)
> 
> ...


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sratbucks isn't open here yet!!! 

It's after 8:30!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

dixie said:


> Sratbucks isn't open here yet!!!
> 
> It's after 8:30!!


Ours open at like 5 am


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Ours open at like 5 am



Damn you! 

*Actually.. I might go out for a latte laters! hmm*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Good evening my people. how are we today? pek


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's TV! pek 

ah same old.. sleep deprived


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Good morning society.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Dixie, don't you criticize Sin all the time for going without sleep? 

Morning again, Zaru. Up to much today?


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dixie, don't you criticize Sin all the time for going without sleep?



yes...  yes i do.... 

But that?s only cause I care?.  

*besides he?ll end up as crazy as me if he goes without sleep for too long? oh wait? too late!  *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Trying to restrain your madness from spreading? You're an Asura.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morning again, Zaru. Up to much today?



Nothing planned yet.


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Trying to restrain your madness from spreading? You're an Asura.



I guarantee nothing!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi.**


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Bya! 

*I likes joooor ava!* pek


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

> *Seiko says:*
> are you at your msn station in space


Yep. i am.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it just me or has NF activity really quietened down recently?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Dixie



ezxx said:


> Yep. i am.



Thought as much.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

*nudges thread*


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

hello SL


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Yariko :3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

hy nellie

how are you?


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Im good   very tired though, i hardly slept last night 

you?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

you should get some rest:3

I just came from school...and I might go to sleep soon


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

i slept the longest i have in like 6 months (about 8 hours) and had some weird dreams which seems to be the usual these days 

seeing acme reminds me of the time where i ran around really fast in my dreams ?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i slept the longest i have in like 6 months (about 8 hours) and had some weird dreams which seems to be the usual these days
> 
> seeing acme reminds me of the time where i ran around really fast in my dreams ?



If I dont sleep at least 7 hours a day....i feel very tired

I dont usually have dreams...but when I have some..they are nightmares


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

about 5/6 hours of sleep is usually my average...

i have nightmares too, probably a couple per week. and they tend to be kinda realistic. i'd say they're outweighed by good yet weird dreams though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it strange that I basically never have nightmares?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

5/6 is is enough

Is good those aren't that type of scary nightmares....a period of time I had only dreams when someone was chasing me...and things like this..so I used to wake up trembling

but is good now I dont have them anymore


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

i'd say quite the opposite zaru


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

have to go...bye


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i'd say quite the opposite zaru



Okay good 

When something bad happens in my dreams, I'm not part of them


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

later yariko 

and lol, are you torturing people?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

No, but the last bad dream I can remember had terrorists entering a house and gunning everyone down

Only, I wasn't involved


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't reall get nightmares either


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you remember any bad ones from the past, Hollie?


My worst was being tortured by charlie chaplin


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

I had one where my mother was shot dead, and when i woke up i thought it was real for a moment


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Good Afternoon Convo Thread


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey there :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I had one where my mother was shot dead, and when i woke up i thought it was real for a moment



It's often weird to realize a dream isn't real, be it good or bad

Lol once I thought I was married


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

a generic screenshot sig gets more attention than anything with good fanart these days

i've learnt something


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

the worst ones are when you dream you've done something, like finished coursework or something, then wake up an find out you haven't yet


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> a generic screenshot sig gets more attention than anything with good fanart these days
> 
> i've learnt something



Luckly every attention is good attention 

Damn.. why does my head always get F8cked over by numbers at school


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

Overdue coursework!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Overdue coursework!



Now you've done it!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> a generic screenshot sig gets more attention than anything with good fanart these days
> 
> i've learnt something



Attention as in rep?


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, no.

attention as in people reacting to it in some strange fashion. everyone's reactions have been different thus far, i believe.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine was: Who the hell is that fellow?


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Is a character from the vastly overreacted Code Geass


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> lol, no.
> 
> attention as in people reacting to it in some strange fashion. everyone's reactions have been different thus far, i believe.



"Omg so funny"

"Haha what an ugly mug"

"LEAVE OUGI-KUN ALONE"


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Is a character from the vastly overreacted Code Geass



That's what they told me the first time I asked 

But his hair and swetband are dope xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

good morning everyone, seems i've slept for 10 hours....and i'm still tired


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Omg so funny"
> 
> "Haha what an ugly mug"
> 
> "LEAVE OUGI-KUN ALONE"



kind of accurate, although they were a bit more eloquent


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

dun dun dunnn


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

WTF?

I slept for 6,5 hours...


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

I slept for a few hours :<


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Luckly I can sleep more tonight =D

starting at 10:45 tomorrow


----------



## Shodai (Sep 17, 2008)

So, Bleach has been pretty bad ever since the "elite" arrived, eh?

Actually, more like slow. It's like filler. These serve no purpose, and should have been off screen while we actually got to see a MASS BATTLE instead of the usual "ONE ON ONE ONLY LOL".


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Shodai said:


> So, Bleach has been pretty bad ever since the "elite" arrived, eh?
> 
> Actually, more like slow. It's like filler. These serve no purpose, and should have been off screen while we actually got to see a MASS BATTLE instead of the usual "ONE ON ONE ONLY LOL".


"Elite" my ass, lol.

They should really have kept that for anime filler or something.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Mornin' everyone. 

How are we doing today?

I slept pretty good. 

I had a dream about zombie-pirate-ghosts.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

So.. Kishi doesn't know what to do with 'The Battle' so he buys himself time with these fights  ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Kishi?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Mornin' everyone.
> 
> How are we doing today?
> 
> ...



lol, i actually had a dream involving robots, like the ones from TTGL


----------



## Shodai (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kishi?



I've done this twice or so.

Bitching about Kishi is so natural when you complain about KUBO it kind of slips in there subconsciously.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i actually had a dream involving robots, like the ones from TTGL



Did it involve GATTAI, spiral energy and manly poses?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kishi?



Did I mess them up (AGAIN!?)

ahwell..

Like I said I'm terrible =D


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I've done this twice or so.
> 
> Bitching about Kishi is so natural when you complain about KUBO it kind of slips in there subconsciously.



Must have happened five times or so to me. Though once I even said Kubo in the library


----------



## Shodai (Sep 17, 2008)

They both start with K shit is confusing man


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha.. ahwell.. Luckly most people know who you mean xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did it involve GATTAI, spiral energy and manly poses?



Gattai?

one of the main things i remember were me, Simon and Nia in the Lagann and we were trying to get it to work, the othe parts involved some fighting and of course manly poses

and then the second part of the dream was one of my repeated dreams, one of the more disturbing repeats, i have about 5 repeating dreams and whenever i have them again, they become more and more realistic even though i know they are repeats.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

GATTAI is what the shout when they combine lagann and other things
("Combine/Unite")

So no long hard drills piercing the heavens


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Does it rain after you piercing heaven ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> GATTAI is what the shout when they combine lagann and other things
> ("Combine/Unite")
> 
> So no long hard drills piercing the heavens



no not tonight



"接吻" said:


> Does it rain after you piercing heaven ?



no but the girl feels great....actually sometimes there is rain


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> no but the girl feels great



what kind of Girls


----------



## Yak (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys, what's up 

Decided to take a quick stop by the Convo thread, I'm still stuck at school at another place for one and a half week and my room is super shitty but I think about all of you and I hope you are doing okay  See you again on the 26th! 

Meanwhile, here's a vid dedicated to all of you Hollie pek 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO8JWbG6bVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Yak said:


> Hey guys, what's up
> 
> Decided to take a quick stop by the Convo thread, I'm still stuck at school at another place for one and a half week and my room is super shitty but I think about all of you and I hope you are doing okay  See you again on the 26th!
> 
> ...



How Cute 

Where is the Wedding Proposal to here


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, I don't think the angels would like it if you pierced Heaven. 

They'd be homeless. 

Bah, my dream involved me and my brother in a terribly warped version of my house, I had to hold of the zombie-pirate-ghosts while my brother gathered the components for some teleportation device to get us out of there. 

Most of my dreams involve places I've been to in my life, such as old schools, homes, stores, etc., except that they are all warped and/or merged together. 

I don't have knightmares anymore, my dreams can get kind of freaky, they're mostly just plain weird though. 

EDIT: morning Yak! 

We miss you back here. Have a safe and enjoyable time there! pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> what kind of Girls



lol, way too early in the day to talk about that

Yak:WOW

good to see you, sorry to hear about the crappiness


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, way too early in the day to talk about that
> 
> Yak:WOW
> 
> good to see you, sorry to hear about the crappiness



to early, its 0:06 in China right now


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

Yak said:


> Meanwhile, here's a vid dedicated to all of you Hollie pek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO8JWbG6bVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> to early, its 0:06 in China right now



if i lived in China, you may have had a point there

is that where you are?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope, I'm in Holland xD

and its 16:18 here =P


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

morning


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice sogeking set


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Morning, Hime.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

I wish I were in holland 


Yak said:


> Hey guys, what's up
> 
> Decided to take a quick stop by the Convo thread, I'm still stuck at school at another place for one and a half week and my room is super shitty but I think about all of you and I hope you are doing okay  See you again on the 26th!
> 
> ...



oh Yak pek


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Actully!

I see there are allot of timezones here, where is everybody from here ?
(any more Euro People?  )


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm from Euro yet :3

currently living in England


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Oeh, on the otherside of the Pond


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

i r live in england too


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!

There are allot of "Kanaal Zwemmers" here


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

I live in England too...









...in America. 




(lol, I live in America really )


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

i know i've mentioned before that i dont like my friends but i just had a call from one and i remembered JUST how much i dont like most of them


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nice sogeking set



Thanks. Sogeking was one of the best things about the Water 7/ Enies Lobby arc, which I just read a few days ago. I'm about 20 chapters away from catching up to the current One Piece chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Thanks. Sogeking was one of the best things about the Water 7/ Enies Lobby arc, which I just read a few days ago. I'm about 20 chapters away from catching up to the current One Piece chapter.



Oh, you're going through the epic shabaody arc right now


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i know i've mentioned before that i dont like my friends but i just had a call from one and i remembered JUST how much i dont like most of them



i know the feeling 

especially since all my best friends have just left to their respective universities, so i'm left alone


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Internet friends don't leave like that


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

yes they do 

vault


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

oh S_S

stop being so terribly amusing

i'm still waiting for yak's reaction to ryoma being modded.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

the ones i hate ARE from university, i find that when people get to Uni age they find that part of themselves who are total assholes.

i actually like speaking to my internet friends much more than my real life friends.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i'm still waiting for yak's reaction to ryoma being modded.


He hasn't seen yet? That will be fun.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

You don't have to look Internet friends in the face


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You don't have to look Internet friends in the face



 just their sets i guess


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> yes they do
> 
> vault



indeed>_<



Zaru said:


> You don't have to look Internet friends in the face



true that...just their posts and sets


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well unless you go on webcam.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Actually, more like slow. It's like filler. These serve no purpose, and should have been off screen while we actually got to see a MASS BATTLE instead of the usual "ONE ON ONE ONLY LOL".



Yeah, it?s one of those parts where it flows much better when you read it all in one instead of waiting a week for each half of the battles.

But hey, it?s 2 chapters each, it?s no Nnoitra vs Kenpachi.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

heh, internet friends > real-life friends.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> heh, internet friends > real-life friends.



not always..but is sometimes true


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Yariko said:


> not always..but is sometimes true


Yeah, I know what you mean. I have some pretty good real-life friends myself. 

I still love you guys too.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

It's much easier to get on with people online though, since you can't judge body language and you're more likely to keep personal matters away from the boards.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> It's much easier to get on with people online though, since you can't judge body language and you're more likely to keep personal matters away from the boards.



If you put it that way your right!

But on the otherside... real life friend Rule


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

well yeh rl friends are better (no offence ) But it's easier to make friends here)


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats true, there isn't a first impression or judging on looks =P


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Well friends of any kind, be they online friends or real-life friends, are good things.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Well friends of any kind, be they online friends or real-life friends, are good things.



KERK! 

to that


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> KERK!
> 
> to that



KERK?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> KERK?



Dutch for Church, maybe better know as my slogan on the forum


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Dutch for Church, maybe better know as my slogan on the forum



oh ok, fair enough

does anyone here watch Fringe?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Whats Fringe  ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Whats Fringe  ?



it is a sci-fi television show, somewhat like X-Files

and i think i may receive a revenge neg-rep any time now


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Whahah, I don't Neg..

Negging is BELOW my status! 

Got to keep the DUTCHess high here


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Whahah, I don't Neg..
> 
> Negging is BELOW my status!
> 
> Got to keep the DUTCHess high here



i havent negged for months, but then i was in the gaming forum and someone revealed three HUGE spoilers about some games and one concerned a game i've been looking forward to for a long time and purposefully staying away from any plot related spoilers, he just outright lists them

potentially ruined the whole plot for me.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i havent negged for months, but then i was in the gaming forum and someone revealed three HUGE spoilers about some games and one concerned a game i've been looking forward to for a long time and purposefully staying away from any plot related spoilers, he just outright lists them
> 
> potentially ruined the whole plot for me.



Then you have ALL rights to neg


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Then you have ALL rights to neg



i think if i get a neg i will report it, i dont care about the rep but i just dont want a red in my CP


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I see there are allot of timezones here, where is everybody from here ?



Depends on what time of the year it is, since I live in two different areas of the US at varying intervals while I attend two universities. Part of the time, I'm in the Central timezone; the other bit, I'm in Eastern. At heart, however, I will probably always be a bit of a Georgia girl though (one of the areas I stay half the time).



The Medicine Seller said:


> i actually like speaking to my internet friends much more than my real life friends.



We love you, too <3

Oh, and I didn't take your full advice yesterday, as I ended up buying _Pan's Labyrinth_ and the second season of _Dexter_, simultaneously. Since I hadn't seen the second season yet, I kind of went ahead and started it (and remembered why the first was so difficult to get through DX). However! 

I did engage in my first solitary movie-going experience with Donnie Darko at the midnight movie theatre like you suggested. And, it was pretty much an amazing and completely disturbing experience. Particularly since there were only five other people in the theatre. I kind of wished that I'd brought mace with me, as I walked back to my vehicle though 



NobodyMan said:


> Well friends of any kind, be they online friends or real-life friends, are good things.



Pretty much my thoughts. I will say that I tend to get clung to a lot in real life by people, who I generally adore and enjoy the company of. <insert "people person" joke that only TMS will get> But, I can also appreciate having individuals around who can be...turned off, if necessary? 

All in all, though, a lot of my online friendships follow the same pattern and have similar dynamics as my offline ones, excluding the face-to-face, physical contact, vocal aspect to it which is a package part of my friendships (only takes three easy payments of $19.95). So, I don't really bother comparing the two. Or, if I did, then it would have to be on a case by case basis. There are those online who I care for buckets more than I do those offline, while vice versa is also true.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i think if i get a neg i will report it, i dont care about the rep but i just dont want a red in my CP



you always can delete that post...or add the person to your ignore list

hello btw


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

HELLO Yariko


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

hey how are you?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm Fine, Thank You!

and you =O?!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

watchinG hana kimi..is a japanease drama


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Oeh!

I'm Listening to Kempi.

The 'Hottest Dutch Hiphop Album' at the moment, and never expected this but... I like it


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

Yariko said:


> you always can delete that post...


I don't think that works anymore.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeh, now it just comes up with <this post is unavaible> or something


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I don't think that works anymore.



oh sorry then:sweat..I didn't know I tried this long time ago and it worked


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

putting the user on your ignore list works


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

It stopped working after the latest vBulletin update. Apparently, the developers want to make sure you _always _know it when people don't like what you had to say.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> We love you, too <3
> 
> Oh, and I didn't take your full advice yesterday, as I ended up buying _Pan's Labyrinth_ and the second season of _Dexter_, simultaneously. Since I hadn't seen the second season yet, I kind of went ahead and started it (and remembered why the first was so difficult to get through DX). However!
> 
> I did engage in my first solitary movie-going experience with Donnie Darko at the midnight movie theatre like you suggested. And, it was pretty much an amazing and completely disturbing experience. Particularly since there were only five other people in the theatre. I kind of wished that I'd brought mace with me, as I walked back to my vehicle though



 how could i forget the mace/tazer/brass knuckles, kind of a pre-requisite to being by yourself

so glad to hear that you enjoyed it, i hope you do get to try it with a film like Spirited Away or Pan's Labyrinth though, as great as the DD experience must have been, the Spirited Away or Pan's Labyrinth experience would be so amazing in a different way.

Dexter i approve


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> putting the user on your ignore list works



I know that



Spy_Smasher said:


> It stopped working after the latest vBulletin update. Apparently, the developers want to make sure you _always _know it when people don't like what you had to say.



interesting

good ideea


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

if Ishida swapped gender, Ishida'd be a guy


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

oh my..hot Ishida-chan


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

TMS 

 Raphael Saadiq - _The Way I See It_


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> TMS
> 
> Raphael Saadiq - _The Way I See It_



Dark Cloud 3?....*faints*

did you hear that White Knight Story has a Japanese release date?...christmas day

i'm glad Level-5 are getting more famous, they are a very good studio


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, can't wait.

I'm still puzzled as to why Sony hasn't purchased Level 5 yet, they'd have an incredibly talented 1st party RPG developer on their side.

And the PS3 desperately needs more RPGs.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yeah, can't wait.
> 
> I'm still puzzled as to why Sony hasn't purchased Level 5 yet, they'd have an incredibly talented 1st party RPG developer on their side.
> 
> And the PS3 desperately needs more RPGs.



because Sony are ****** stupid, they should have bought Squaresoft during the height of the PS2 instead of simply buying a few shares which dont mean much more than 8% these days, the way Level-5 are going, they will soon be quite big, (hopefully), so i agree, Sony should be snapping up developers left, right and centre.....or maybe they dont have enough money these days


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Sony could afford it, Level 5 wouldn't be *that* expensive. Not sure if they're willing to right now though.

But I have a feeling they will do it eventually, depending on how well White Knight Chronicles perform perhaps.

I give them 6 months. Wanna make a bet?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

hy riku

how are you?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Riku! 

What's goin' on?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Helllo Riku! 

How you doing!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

Nothing much, resting after a very busy day. How about you guys?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Sony could afford it, Level 5 wouldn't be *that* expensive. Not sure if they're willing to right now though.
> 
> But I have a feeling they will do it eventually, depending on how well White Knight Chronicles perform perhaps.
> 
> I give them 6 months. Wanna make a bet?



lol, i'm always in for an e-bet what are the exact terms?

i think Level-5 may have the same kind of relationship with Sony as Insomniac does, where they have an unwritten agreement of sorts because Sony helped out Level-5 in the early days and hence Level-5 are quite loyal to Sony......except with the DS, but thats where the money is so i cant blame them

___

edit: hey riku


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

No idea, you decide. 

Also I agree, Sony also happens to own the licenses for both the Rogue Galaxy and Dark Cloud series. So none of those would ever be released for other platforms.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> No idea, you decide.
> 
> Also I agree, Sony also happens to own the licenses for both the Rogue Galaxy and Dark Cloud series. So none of those would ever be released for other platforms.



okay, i guess it could be set related, as in you have to wear a set of my choice.....if i win of course or anything else if you have any ideas.

so if by February 28th, Sony dont buy Level-5, (shares dont count), i win, if they DO buy them, then you win, agreed?

edit: or if 6 months is too long we can shorten it


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Sure 

If they don't, I'll also have a little chat with the Sony CEOs.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Sure
> 
> If they don't, I'll also have a little chat with the Sony CEOs.



you mean bust into a meeting with a shotgun?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi TMS.


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> putting the user on your ignore list works



i love the ignore list


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have anyone on mine, though there is one brat I'm debating whether to put on it.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i love the ignore list



I only have 3 users on my ignore list...


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i love the ignore list


and me 


Soekihime said:


> I don't have anyone on mine, though there is one brat I'm debating whether to put on it.



sorry ;~;


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

No, it's not you Hollie


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hi TMS.



hey Sak....i mean hey Riku, how's things?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

STFU I'm fine TMS, you? 



Who are they Yari? ?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

I just want to say...


GOOOOOOOD EVENING


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> No, it's not you Hollie



yay


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> STFU I'm fine TMS, you?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they Yari? ?



one  uchiha fapgirl...and two Hinatards..


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't even have a ignore list =O


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> STFU I'm fine TMS, you?
> 
> Who are they Yari? ?







Yariko said:


> one  uchiha fapgirl...and two Hinatards..



Hinatards are the worst, they have nothing solid to base their tardism over, Hinata fails in every way possible


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

I know only 3 of them



The Medicine Seller said:


> Hinatards are the worst, they have nothing solid to base their tardism over, Hinata fails in every way possible



exactly my thoughts

hina-hime-sama sucks hard


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have anyone on my ignore list. I don't really run into people I hate in these forums (lucky me ). Besides, I find idiots amusing. 

Also, I would never even think about putting any of you guys on my ignore list, you're all too awesome for that. pek


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> I don't have anyone on my ignore list. I don't really run into people I hate in these forums (lucky me ). Besides, I find idiots amusing.
> 
> Also, I would never even think about putting any of you guys on my ignore list, you're all too awesome for that. pek



Ahw, how cute (again )


but same here.. I don't hate people.

"Ik haat niemand, Ik haat dit sh!t"
(I hate nobody, I hate that sh!t)


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> I don't have anyone on my ignore list. I don't really run into people I hate in these forums (lucky me ). Besides, I find idiots amusing.
> 
> Also, I would never even think about putting any of you guys on my ignore list, you're all too awesome for that. pek



you're on my ignore list


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you're on my ignore list



Whaha, that will hit home


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I only have 3 users on my ignore list...



i have at least 15...it will continue to grow. 



Neliel said:


> and me
> 
> 
> sorry ;~;



i may :3


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you're on my ignore list


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


>



Someone call 112 for this Guy!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


>





so what happens when you put someone on your ignore list?, do you not see their posts?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

NO! I don't want the men in the white coats to take me away to Candyland. 

Make them go away!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

yes something like "this message is hidden because X is on your ignore list"


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Yariko said:


> yes something like "this message is hidden because X is on your ignore list"



Whaha, that actually has a nice ring to it


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think we're allowed to have people on our ignore lists, I never asked, though I've certainly thought about it 

I don't know if I can, though. The only person I've ever blocked on MSN was because they were sending me viruses, and even then it was only after the third link they sent. I'm too soft.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 17, 2008)

have to go....good night


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Night Yariko.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

night Yariko


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I don't think we're allowed to have people on our ignore lists, I never asked, though I've certainly thought about it



It's generally frowned upon for staff to add people to their ignore lists, but not against any established policy I don't think. Either that or a great many staff members break it, since I know of at least five who have people on their ignore lists. 

I don't usually have anyone (although, I did have three people prior to becoming a mod). But, if I get tired enough of a person/their posts (and know that they aren't going to cause the kind of trouble I have to be interested in as a mod), then I might temporarily block them for a day or two. However, since descending ascending to a staff position, I don't think I could justify permanently ignoring someone. No matter how much I may or may not want to.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Goodnight Yariko


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> It's generally frowned upon for staff to add people to their ignore lists, but not against any established policy I don't think. Either that or a great many staff members break it, since I know of at least five who have people on their ignore lists.
> 
> I don't usually have anyone (although, I did have three people prior to becoming a mod). But, if I get tired enough of a person/their posts (and know that they aren't going to cause the kind of trouble I have to be interested in as a mod), then I might temporarily block them for a day or two. However, since descending ascending to a staff position, I don't think I could justify permanently ignoring someone. No matter how much I may or may not want to.


I haven't wanted to ignore anyone recently, but I've definitely had my moments. _Usually_ I'm good enough at not giving into frustrations that people may or may not cause me, but there have been times where it becomes so persistent that I wouldn't mind not seeing their posts anymore.

I used to debate a lot here in my pre-mod days -- and by debate, I mean assert my positions as fact and be too stubborn to acknowledge otherwise at the risk of considering my own perspective as incorrect or 'wrong' -- which was the route of most frustration. You can't make everyone hold the same opinions as you do, nor should you, but I still liked to try.

Now I don't, and it's clear skies. 

I'm also paranoid that by ignoring posts I'm going to miss something crucial. Even if I don't, the most annoying people -- on these forums, the internet, throughout life in general -- all have the capacity to generate something worth reading or something worth listening to, so my stubborn nature diverts to the hope that everyone is worth acnowledging at _some_ point.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello convo thread.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Helllo


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello loves <3


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Skotty, Sin 

And a belated goodnight, Yariko ~


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Kri is here? =O

How rare.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

is that really rare =P?

Or is Kri to cought up in mod work ?


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

i saw Kri and came as quick as I could.


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

For the three or four convo threads I've been active in, I haven't really seen him, at all, so it's rare for me


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow Nellie =O!

The new set is hot =D
(how many pics do you have of her ?)


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

as many as i need


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm always here. 

Everyone has the capacity to lurk. 

Hello Hollie


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> as many as i need


The avvy is really cute


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Oeh, is lurking allowed 



Neliel said:


> as many as i need



Who is she anyway =O?


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

just someone really pretty


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> just someone really pretty



Ahw, she is pretty yeah =D


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

I got really caught up reading OP last night, ended up going to bed at like 4 D:

Stupid epic water 7 arc.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice Art =O

She Lies very cute


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> I got really caught up reading OP last night, ended up going to bed at like 4 D:
> 
> Stupid epic water 7 arc.



So where are you Sinnie? 

Water 7/Enies Lobby was the best arc of OP.


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

Momo is adorable. It's a shame that Aizen twisted her brain inside out D:


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Momo is adorable. It's a shame that Aizen twisted her brain inside out D:



Shows how twisted Aizen is, but still... (oeh.. do I feel Neg coming =O)

I kinda like Aizen, he has some sort of Magick about him!



DAMN! 

I haven't used 'Magick' in a long time


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I haven't wanted to ignore anyone recently, but I've definitely had my moments. _Usually_ I'm good enough at not giving into frustrations that people may or may not cause me, but there have been times where it becomes so persistent that I wouldn't mind not seeing their posts anymore.
> 
> I used to debate a lot here in my pre-mod days -- and by debate, I mean assert my positions as fact and be too stubborn to acknowledge otherwise at the risk of considering my own perspective as incorrect or 'wrong' -- which was the route of most frustration. You can't make everyone hold the same opinions as you do, nor should you, but I still liked to try.
> 
> ...




Did you ever think of putting me on your ignore list?


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

Half of me was frustrated to hell with the Hime twins, mostly the ten smiles in every post, paired up, but the other half was just as entertained.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

haha, why does reality kickin' in that I'm such a n00b here with a giant post rate xD?


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

does any lilinette fanart exist that isn't porn? 

i've been looking on my usual sites and they are all hentai xD


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Sin, Skotty, Hollie. 

Love the new set Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Half of me was frustrated to hell with the Hime twins, mostly the ten smiles in every post, paired up, but the other half was just as entertained.



Mission accomplished then.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I just love fanart


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> does any lilinette fanart exist that isn't porn?
> 
> i've been looking on my usual sites and they are all hentai xD


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

wow, you're good 


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Oeh!

Lots of Fanart


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

Apache pek



Soekihime said:


> Mission accomplished then.


You troll


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Apache pek


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

Wha, B!tchfight art.


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

More Apache  _*saves*_ Thank you kindly. 

I've never seen any fanart of her that I can recall to be honest. I haven't looked. Though, it must not be too prominent, since I have yet to encounter it accidentally like everyone else.


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> So where are you Sinnie?
> 
> Water 7/Enies Lobby was the best arc of OP.


Chapter 368.

Sogeking just made his appearance


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> More Apache  _*saves*_ Thank you kindly.



No worries, partner o' mine <3



> I've never seen any fanart of her that I can recall to be honest. I haven't looked. Though, it must not be too prominent, since I have yet to encounter it accidentally like everyone else.



Yeah, she's rarely featured in art, and I don't think I've ever seen one of just her character. Usually, she's just incorporated into the background of Halibel-based pics, if seen at all.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Chapter 368.
> 
> Sogeking just made his appearance



I wonder if you'll find the following arc still as thrilling. Most people kinda said it was worse than the EL arc


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if you'll find the following arc still as thrilling. Most people kinda said it was worse than the EL arc


Is that the Thriller Bark (or something) Arc?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Chapter 368.
> 
> Sogeking just made his appearance


SeruraRenge's Theme Song


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

i can't get into OP


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i can't get into OP


To me, it didn't really get interesting until the Alabasta(sp?) Arc.

It takes till like Chp 150 to really get going.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

@Sin: Yes



Neliel said:


> i can't get into OP



I guess it's not a manga for you after all 

The OP section is nice though


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

I heard about Thriller Bark.

I'll just have to wait and see. People told me Skypeia was horrible, but it wasn't too bad IMO.

They should have done the flashback thing earlier in the arc though. Would have made it a lot more exciting. They took too long in giving Luffy his motivation


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

if a manga needs 150 chapters to really get going, there is something seriously wrong there


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried this on once to...

But I went completly cookoo after if.. so I passed =P


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if a manga needs 150 chapters to really get going, there is something seriously wrong there


Well the beginning isn't horrible, it's just not as epic as one would expect with all the hype.

It's basically like the first chapter of SE. It introduces the characters.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

but i love the first chapters of SE


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if a manga needs 150 chapters to really get going, there is something seriously wrong there



It's what puts many people off Katekyo Hitman reborn

The first five, six or so volumes are horribly uneventful


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

KHR is the king of horrible beginnings. Holy crap, the daily life chapters were terrible.


----------



## Kri (Sep 17, 2008)

She's just a part of a group, but every Aizen needs a Gin, every Joker a Harley Quinn, every focus a reliable, supporting backdrop.

_*saved*_ as well, thank you again pek


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol yeah I was like WHO THE HELL IS THIS UGLY BABY AND WHY IS THE MAIN CHARACTER SUCH AN ANNOYING PUSSY

Took me a while to catch up again and see the interesting arcs


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

i watched the first 15 or so episodes of the Anime, up to the part where they are on the island to recruit the guy with the long nose, and then the bad guys show up, one is like a cat or something and whatnot and i thought to myself, "this is some bull**** and i cant bother anymore"......then i decided to start the manga instead but i couldnt find the point at which i left the anime so i left it, if i knew maybe i would have kept on

but the art is so goddamned freaking awful, i usually dont mind bad art, but this is just too much for me.

Shanks and Ace seem pretty cool though


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

I think One Piece gets exciting right around the Arlong arc, at least for me, and I think that's in the 70's. But yeah, it starts getting epic with the Drum/Alabasta arcs. 

One Piece could go on for a long time at this rate considering it's already 500+ chapters and there's so much to explore.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i watched the first 15 or so episodes of the Anime, up to the part where they are on the island to recruit the guy with the long nose, and then the bad guys show up, one is like a cat or something and whatnot and i thought to myself, "this is some bull**** and i cant bother anymore"......then i decided to start the manga instead but i couldnt find the point at which i left the anime so i left it, if i knew maybe i would have kept on
> 
> but the art is so goddamned freaking awful, i usually dont mind bad art, but this is just too much for me.
> 
> Shanks and Ace seem pretty cool though



The art gets a lot better, but in general there are still many really purposely ugly characters and it's often hard to overlook that fact


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> but the art is so goddamned freaking awful, i usually dont mind bad art, but this is just too much for me.



I don't think you could call it bad art, in any way, shape or form. It's highly stylized art, the particular style of which doesn't appeal to a great many people. But, the actual drawing and balance of the panels and figures tend to be well done. 

Really bad art is much, much worse than even the most awful Oda panel. 

And, on a final, unrelated note:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2008)

> The art gets a lot better, but in general there are still many really purposely ugly characters and it's often hard to overlook that fact




But Moria fit the mood of Thriller Bark


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> But Moria fit the mood of Thriller Bark



Lol I'm not talking about moria, he looked decently fitting and evil.

Lola on the other hand 

I'm a bitch for perona though. Dunno why.


*Spoiler*: _Perona_


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

HH and Zaru are right, i have more of a gripe with the actual character designs than the art, my bad.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well it can't be like KHR where everyone is a sexy bishie and fights are more like "sexy stare" duels than anything


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm glad i never bothered with it


----------



## Noitora (Sep 17, 2008)

_WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?_



_Not me, thank god._


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Noitora said:


> _WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Not me, thank god._



that looks like the guy who played the villian in most of those early Jean Claude Van Dam films


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2008)

I am liking the bleach spoilers


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

It's very annoying; a Naruto sountrack from a game is playing in my head. I want it to stop. ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> It's very annoying; a Naruto sountrack from a game is playing in my head. I want it to stop. ?



think of Sakura


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

KHR full of bishies 

Agreed. Ugly characters are fodder 

I like the fact that OP has plenty of uglies. It's different from what I usually read.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

Lambo/Takeshi/Belphegor=pek


@TMS: I would, dear sir, but it is quite tiring to wait for a new post in the Anti-Suckura FC.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that looks like the guy who played the villian in most of those early Jean Claude Van Dam films


lol Bolo


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> lol Bolo



thats the guy, he was awesome, but he never spoke much, i bet IRL he could beat JCVD to a pulp

___

@riku: i should probably join that FC


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2008)

KHR?


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> lol Bolo



Bloodsport was good 

kind of...


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

You should. It's made with awesomeness, filled with awesomness. 


KHR=Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> You should. It's made with awesomeness, filled with awesomness.
> 
> 
> KHR=Katekyo Hitman Reborn!



the problem is i'm not much of a FC kind of person, even if i joined i wouldnt post much.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2008)

It doesn't matter, if you're part of the group...the more haters. XD


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> It doesn't matter, if you're part of the group...the more haters. XD



lol, thats just mean, she is a great character and a very important part of team 7 and the manga as a whole, she is an asset

/sarcasm


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

I see a Justin Law set


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _naruto spoilers_ 





HOLY SHIT, Kishi managed to draw not one but 3 (?) hot women!, and he says he can't draw women , well too bad they will be reduced to fodder like most women in the manga , I like that he can draw hot black women too


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol failruto

Lucky I have to go. I'll cause bullshit later


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I see a Justin Law set



he's awesome isnt he



Cyborg Superman said:


> *Spoiler*: _naruto spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i cant even begin to think of what awful fail those women will be subjected to in the coming chapters

and Sasuke, losing his eyesight already:WOW


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke kicked the Hachibis ass but the Raikage ish out for Uchiha blood now 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin became a Death Scythe on his own, of course he's awesome


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should spoiler that as well because its an SE plot point.

and the Naruto comments are dangerously close to being flamebait, if they arent already.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

its not flamebait its just an opinion 

my post is fixed, better nao? :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> its not flamebait its just an opinion
> 
> my post is fixed, better nao? :3



some mods may not see it like that

and yeah much better


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

well good point



You saved me I supp.ose


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys. 

what's going on? 

I like your set Hisagi.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Everyone does i even got called a fanboy


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> i even got called a fanboy


Would that be as a compliment to you or an insult. ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Would that be as a compliment to you or an insult. ?



i guess there are worse characters to be fanboys of


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

No clue


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm off for now, goodnight everyone


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Night TMS. 

@Hisagi: well, if it's an insult, than it is just mean. I guess I could be called a Back*Star fanboy since I have a set of him. (it is true though )


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're a fan

that makes you a fan boy or girl depending on gender

so I guess I am a Tesla fanboy

 Black*Star Rocks btw


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2008)

hey convo thread. 

I spied new fanart and save them  Half


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Kikiburger


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Hisagi.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

How are you, lovely?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a cold  
Stayed home from work yesterday because my throat was practically on fire, but it's ok now. still tired though, prolly gonna sleep soon. 

and you?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Kikyo.


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

hey, kikyo, have you seen GitS II: Innocence?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey NM 

edit: I have ezana, and wasn't too impressed with it for a GitS movie. Loved the background designs (cars, and such) but the story itself didn't really grab me.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I have a cold
> Stayed home from work yesterday because my throat was practically on fire, but it's ok now. still tired though, prolly gonna sleep soon.
> 
> and you?


That sucks! Get better, you hear me?


Just lurking things, made my girl a set a min ago, but it bored me.
I'm ready to probably dump her cause her and I aren't matching up right lately


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Hey NM
> 
> edit: I have ezana, and wasn't too impressed with it for a GitS movie. Loved the background designs (cars, and such) but the story itself didn't really grab me.



i just finished watching it and was pretty impressed by all of the detail the animation team put into it. the scene with the birds and the plane, as well what followed were quite spectacular...

the storyline was pretty subpar, though. 

going by the director's commentaries, they actually wanted to do a lot more if only they didn't have to deal with time constraints.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2008)

i cant sleep

BTW ezxx, medicine seller does say "ezana", its while he is saying "let them come, for my invitation is what they fear most"


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> That sucks! Get better, you hear me?
> 
> 
> Just lurking things, made my girl a set a min ago, but it bored me.
> I'm ready to probably dump her cause her and I aren't matching up right lately


I slept quite a bit yesterday, and I'm feeling better today, if a bit tired.

aww  gotta work at relationships, everyone has ups and downs.  



ezxx said:


> i just finished watching it and was pretty impressed by all of the detail the animation team put into it. the scene with the birds and the plane, as well what followed were quite spectacular...
> 
> the storyline was pretty subpar, though.
> 
> going by the director's commentaries, they actually wanted to do a lot more if only they didn't have to deal with time constraints.



I don't think I've watched it with the commentaries, I'm not sure if mine has them. (There were 2 US releases, one was a pretty bad one, probably the one I have lol). But it really did seem more ambitious than it turned out to be. Part of what lacked for me was Motoko tbh, though I know she wasn't supposed to be there very much as the story focused more on how Battou was not dealing with her leaving Section 9. His dog was adorable. 

The backgrounds and detail to the art was awesome. I loved the old 1920's feel of the designs on the cars. It spectacularly done eye candy.

It's been a while since I've seen it, so much of what happened escapes my memory atm. Also, I really should get to bed early so I don't relapse. My co-workers might kill me if I take another day off.  I do hope you enjoyed it.  

night everyone


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Well that's good Kikyo, get well and get better 


We have. its just slowly deteriorating


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

ez, are you talking about GiTS II in two different convos? Way to multi-task!

Anywhoooo, I love ALL GiTS series and movies but I have to admit _Innocence_ was probably my least favorite of them all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Kri is a fan of Halibel's Fraccion as well 

I really wish I knew how to read Japanese, cause some of the comics Megan has posted look downright hilarious. Like the one where Mira Rose and Lilinette are fighting


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 17, 2008)

It is very good. I loved it. It appropriately follows the tone from SAC & SAC 2nd Gig but with certain elements from the two features as well.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Goodnight Convo thread. 

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Night NM


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening all.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 18, 2008)

*breaks the over 2 hour silence*


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 18, 2008)

**


----------



## Binary (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening?!?!


Australia?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one?

Did I throw you off, Lastier? Oh dear me


----------



## Binary (Sep 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, that's the one?
> 
> Did I throw you off, Lastier? Oh dear me



Didn't your parents ever tell you silence is golden?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably. They were being hypocritical while saying it though.


----------



## Binary (Sep 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Probably. They were being hypocritical while saying it though.





School now 

I'll be back convo thread!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

I graduate next Wednesday


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

SL thread lives 


btw TV I like your Claymore set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank yous 

I coloured it myself


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome


hello Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Hisagi

How huge is the original pic of your sig? Vector-esque colored pics usually are gigantic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings Zaru. You've got a pretty constant waking up time, don't ya?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Between 9 and 11 in the morning at usual. I'd prefer if I wasn't awake yet though. I'm tired


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Gooood Morning Alle !


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hey Hisagi
> 
> How huge is the original pic of your sig? Vector-esque colored pics usually are gigantic


How are you?



This is the actual size, truthfully. This is straight from the deviantART of this person

I had to resort to using it when I couldn't find any other worthy stock of Tesla

*EDIT*//
Hey "Kiss" whats up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

That person probably shrunk it down in the uploading. ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Gooood Morning Alle !


'Morning ~

"Alle"? 


Hisagi said:


> How are you?
> 
> This is the actual size, truthfully. This is straight from the deviantART of this person
> 
> ...


File not found

And it was probably a lot larger in the original image, then.

And I'm fine, just woke up an hour ago though


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> 'Morning ~
> 
> "Alle"?



Did I say "Alle".. damn. the dutch sneaked in.. its dutch for All (simple xD)


Damn.. why can't I eat in the morning!?
whay am I stuffing myself with a glass of Milk and Coffee 


Ohyeah =P, Hellow Hisagi and Zaru!!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Oops I linked you wrong

Link removed

that work?

this is the deviation link



Thats good, just woke? I'm going to sleep in a few hours. Oh the joys of timezones


how are you Kiss? I'm using the english form of your name cause I'm too lazy to copy/paste


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Just woke, I have to be at school in like an Hour orso 

ahwell, no rushing, college starts over 2hours 



AND HELLO TO TAURUS!!   

()


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Did I say "Alle".. damn. the dutch sneaked in.. its dutch for All (simple xD)
> 
> 
> Damn.. why can't I eat in the morning!?
> ...


Ah, because Alle is german as well.

I can't eat much in the morning either.


Hisagi said:


> Oops I linked you wrong
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Where do you live? 

And you liked to devANT now 
But just had to add an i


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

You live in Aus too, Hisagi? Or New Zealand?


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning *yawns*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ah, because Alle is german as well.
> 
> I can't eat much in the morning either.



Oeh, German.. I'm close to germany 

yeah.. it suckes =O, I just want to eat.. but nothing is to my liking 



OEH, Katie White on TV 

Katie is Cool


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

TV, I'm running on 35 hours of no sleep, i couldn't tell you my name right now 

Let me get back to you when my brain is functioning properly

*edit//*

Weas, how are ya


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

How the hell are you still functioning on 35 hours? The madness would have set in for me by then.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, MTV is going Crazy on 'The Ting Tings' here, two Vid's in a row 


But I'm of to the shower, I'm looking like a mess 


Have A nice Day you all


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

I went 74 when my sister was having her baby. Guess who had to stay up after the kid came home, and who had to care for it the first week.

I'll survive, I'll just be struggling to remember the simple things.


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Weas, how are ya



Pissed at Grimmy's mother


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Seriously, I don't know whether to envy you or feel sorry for you.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Laugh, that's the best thing you could do at the moment.



Damn Weas, why you mad at Eri's mom?


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Damn Weas, why you mad at Eri's mom?



She came barging in without saying good morning and even had the guts of commanding me around


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you staying at Eri's or did she enter YOUR house or...?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

You should poke Grimm to come back to the convo thread.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Weasel-Chan said:


> She came barging in without saying good morning and even had the guts of commanding me around



Feel flattered, you're like a daughter to her


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 18, 2008)

Dammit, my reiatsu sense was tingling 

I'm pissed off, not saying goodmorning = sudden death.

*pulls Zarus hair* I'm sorry, I need a victim.


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Are you staying at Eri's or did she enter YOUR house or...?



Am at her place 

@ Taurus: she's drinking her coffee XD

@ Zaru: I can't STAND the woman . Also, dispite the fact your set is cute, I highly disapprove of that pairing


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 18, 2008)

That set aint cute, now I have even more reasons to pull his hair


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Eri 


(off-topic: I'm the only MSN user in this thread who doesn't have their MSN public)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Feel flattered, you're like a daughter to her



Always look on the bright side of life...

do do, do do do do/montypython


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

My hair isn't long enough to pull, Eri 



Weasel-Chan said:


> @ Zaru: I can't STAND the woman . Also, dispite the fact your set is cute, I highly disapprove of that pairing



You should have seen me hatin' on ulqihime pairing supporters in spring 07


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 18, 2008)

^ I saw that 

Hair is always long enough to pull, there is always atleast something to grab 

Weasel needs to make me more coffee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I wanna know about the whole "I support Ulqihime" meme you guys had going on. It sounds lulzworthy


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ I saw that
> 
> Hair is always long enough to pull, there is always atleast something to grab
> 
> Weasel needs to make me more coffee.



TMI I guess, but my pubes are longer than my head hair 

And I thought you weren't around in 07


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 18, 2008)

@ taurus: It sounds deathworthy? 

Zaru, I have always been around, I was just in my lurking state :>

 is yelling at weasel for bugging me how to make more coffee*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, I wanna know about the whole "I support Ulqihime" meme you guys had going on. It sounds lulzworthy



I know where Andy's UlqiHime sig came from


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

If you were around back then, you'd know phrases like 

"Ulqihime is canon! canon! "


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

The only het pairing I like with Ulqui is 
*Spoiler*: _Eri-Hime, don't look >_>'_ 



Ulqui(Adult,duh!)Nel


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Weas, have you lost your mind

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ulquiorra was of the new espada, Neliel wasn't

Nnoitora x Neliel would have been more likely though I don't like any anime pairings except maybe Hisagi x Matsumoto


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I did miss that Zaru. I'm an 08er


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Weas, have you lost your mind
> 
> Ulquiorra was of the new espada, Nel wasn't :<
> 
> Nnoitora x Neliel would have been more likely though I don't like any anime pairings except maybe Hisagi x Matsumoto



*spanks Hisagi for spoiling*

I like crack pairings and you know it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



NnoiNel


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Like HisagixUkitake o_O;
Whatchu spanking me for. Don't attempt unless you're planning to take it further and I don't roll that way.

but fine I forget there are non-manga people around. -edit-

@taurus - Eri knows what my real join-year was


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

*flees*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

I may be gay but honestly that just isn't pretty 

Now I'm regretting saying that I'm going to take an ap. I'm going to have nightmares


oh well, See you later this afternoon guys


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Bye Hisagi 

EDIT: Also, new Fanfiction chapter. yayz


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Bye Hisagi  *spams Hisagi's dreams/nightmares with ShuuRen*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, definitely bed time.

Night convo thread pek


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Good night TV


----------



## BVB (Sep 18, 2008)

different time zones are funny.. =)

he goes to bed and i just woke up


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Night TV





Hisagi said:


> I'm the only MSN user in this thread who doesn't have their MSN public


How could you know? Everyone who _doesn't_ have one listed could just as easily not have theirs public too.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 18, 2008)

My spoiler-sense was tingling 

Hmz, my Ulqui-sword is almost finished


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

Grimmy


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

*yawn*

morning everyone


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> My spoiler-sense was tingling
> 
> Hmz, my Ulqui-sword is almost finished



You're making a sword? Like, a real one?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 18, 2008)

So! After a long time of refusal, pressured by the constant praise of _*Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann *_I decided to give it a go. After watching 10 episodes I decided I was right; it's B O R I N G.

First of all, something that bothered me the most is mecha design. The dreadful gunmen at the beginning look like this:



How the fuck am I supposed to take them seriously? Later the mechas continue to be butt ugly or ridiculous, while that fortress thingy looks like a 3 year old just got its first set of Lego blocks. 

The combination thingy is SOOOOOOOOOOO VOLTRON ("and I'll form the head".). Who doesn't know what I'm talking about:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong there Surreal, it's just not your type of anime.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess not, but Kamina makes my time spent watching it worthwhile.

Edit: 

Speaking of my types of anime...is there anything out there like Higurashi No Naku koro ni...NOT KAI...kai was more mystery stuff...I mean something like the first season where deranged lolis kill people with axes and butcher knives. Horror and so on.


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

hey surreal, you wanna spoiler tag the massive spoiler?


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

I would have felt spoiled there since I gave up after three episodes.

...but I gave up after three episodes, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 18, 2008)

TMS if it's about TTLG then feel free to "spoil" me since I have no intention of watching it ever again;D 

Should I put some parts of my post in spoiler tags btw?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, the part about kamina. You should get what I mean


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

Surreal said:


> TMS if it's about TTLG then feel free to "spoil" me since I have no intention of watching it ever again;D
> 
> Should I put some parts of my post in spoiler tags btw?



i meant you should spoiler tag 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamina's death




if i hadnt already watched it a few days ago and had read what you just wrote, it would have ruined one of the most pivotal moments in the entire anime, i get that you arent a fan and so dont mind spoilers but that shouldnt mean that you can spoil it for others, especialy when it comes to an event like that.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes sorry guys, I fixed it now. Thing is, TTGL is such a "famous" show I assumed everyone in this convo watched it. I was thinkin of you TMS since I knew you started watching it recently but I also remembered you getting past that point so I didn't tag it. 

Anyhow, my bad.


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Yes sorry guys, I fixed it now. Thing is, TTGL is such a "famous" show I assumed everyone in this convo watched it. I was thinkin of you TMS since I knew you started watching it recently but I also remembered you getting past that point so I didn't tag it.
> 
> Anyhow, my bad.



no problem as long as you fixed it


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

It's all milk and cookies. Sometimes it's vague to know when it's best to tag something and when it doesn't really matter. I'll usually tag something when in doubt just to be on the safe side, but something from a long time ago or something that gets parodied a lot is usually fine to leave open.

Sephiroth kills Aeris/th

Aizen isn't dead

Aladdin sets Genie free

Scar kills Mufasa

Snape... okay, maybe I shouldn't do that one.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

*kidnaps kri*


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> It's all milk and cookies. Sometimes it's vague to know when it's best to tag something and when it doesn't really matter. I'll usually tag something when in doubt just to be on the safe side, but something from a long time ago or something that gets parodied a lot is usually fine to leave open.
> 
> Sephiroth kills Aeris/th
> 
> ...



...Aeris.....wah....wat happens to Aeris?.......WHYYYY!!!

Snape:WOW favourite character in HP

Gohan beats up Cell and Trunks kills Frieza....amirite


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Byastars 

--

It made me really sad at the time TMS  I'd never been emotionally invested in a game before. _Lost Odyssey_ makes me sad all the time though, especially the dreams. And that scene with Cooke and Mack's mom. _Metal Gear Solid 4_ would be more emotionally powerful if they didn't beat the concept of death into you in every cutscene, but it still manages to be because of how much you care about the character from the first two games.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

The milkshake ratio in this thread has gone up by 500% now


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

a question about GitS

i've seen both movies and i want to start the series, should i just start SAC and then SAC 2nd Gig or is there anything else in between/before?

and where do the movies fit in with the series, is it a continuation of each other or a re-telling?


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Ellloooo convo thread!!

What the duece..... Aeris dies!!  Aizen isn't dead.... OMG Snape!


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you hear about White Knight Chronicles Bya? pek

--

Hello dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Kri  

Memos --- sig ---- 

Agh!! I've been in since 7:30 am!! (and I'm in to 7:30 pm)

I don't think I'm gona last the day! 

Roll on lunch time!!


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Surreal said:


> So! After a long time of refusal, pressured by the constant praise of _*Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann *_I decided to give it a go. After watching 10 episodes I decided I was right; it's B O R I N G.
> 
> First of all, something that bothered me the most is mecha design. The dreadful gunmen at the beginning look like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

hello

how are you SL?


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

yariiii


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

I never liked TTGL much either


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

nel.. I must say... I'm liking your set girls new hair!!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

dixie said:


> yariiii



dixie


Neliel said:


> I never liked TTGL much either



same like me

nice set I see


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

dixie said:


> nel.. I must say... I'm liking your set girls new hair!!


i no it's awesome pek


Yariko said:


> nice set I see


thanks :3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Goood Afternoon Convo Thread


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

hello kiss

how are you?:3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

hello Yariko =D

I'm Fine, and you ?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

I peed
You peed
He/She/it peed
We peed
You peed
They poop'd


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> I peed
> You peed
> He/She/it peed
> We peed
> ...



sig'd


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, the English langah is changing fast


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> sig'd





"接吻" said:


> Damn, the English langah is changing fast





ezxx said:


> ?     .



why did you quote me? I wanted to delete the post after a couple minutes  


this is too embarrassing


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

?     .


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> why did you quote me? I wanted to delete the post after a couple minutes
> 
> 
> this is too embarrassing



Ahw... Cna you ever forgive us


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

that is the very reason i sig'd it piccun, coz i knew you would delete it like you always do

and this is one of your special pearls of wisdom that should never be forgotten


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

TMS is ebil 


ezxx and "接吻" are so gentle and noble 

ezxx more than "接吻" though.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahw.. unnoble.. at least not mean


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

i sig'd piccun's poop on a stick commet!

classic!!

piccun


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be associated with poop one way or another then  



dixie 



edit: 
I got this as a result for unnoble  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> oh S_S
> 
> stop being so terribly amusing
> 
> ...




He got WHAT?!   WHY?!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally, Yak's reaction


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> I'll be associated with poop one way or another then
> 
> 
> 
> dixie



there are worse things to be associated with!


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Now can someone explain the relation between Yak and Ryoma?

Where they lovers or something?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey all


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 18, 2008)

Helllooo hime


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now can someone explain the relation between Yak and Ryoma?
> 
> Where they lovers or something?



He is... WAS... a close friend and my ex-gattai partner in which we formed Ryoma Yakare. Our relationship is now pretty much over.  PS, I also faked all orgasms. 






Hello Hollie, my velvet eye


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

is Yak female?


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak said:


> He got WHAT?!   WHY?!




you can lay the blame on me for stepping down

now head over to the obd convo so that i can get my undue lulz!


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak said:


> I also faked all orgasms.



:amazed 

For shame!


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> you can lay the blame on me for stepping down
> 
> now head over to the obd convo so that i can get my undue lulz!



What are you planning again, ezxx? Stepping down like that... AIIIZEEEEEENNNNNN!!!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> a question about GitS
> 
> i've seen both movies and i want to start the series, should i just start SAC and then SAC 2nd Gig or is there anything else in between/before?
> 
> and where do the movies fit in with the series, is it a continuation of each other or a re-telling?


You should watch in release order which was:
GiTS (movie 1)
Innocence (movie 2)
SAC (series 1)
SAC 2nd gig (series 2)
SAC: Solid State Society (movie 3)

Movie 2 is a sequel to movie 1. The SAC stories are prequels to the first two films, but are themselves told in chronological order.



Yak said:


> He got WHAT?!   WHY?!






Zaru said:


> Now can someone explain the relation between Yak and Ryoma? Where they lovers or something?


Practically. >_>



The Medicine Seller said:


> is Yak female?


This is yak:


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak said:


> What are you planning again, ezxx? Stepping down like that... AIIIZEEEEEENNNNNN!!!



Trying to go higher. 



Spy_Smasher said:


> This is yak:


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Trying to go higher.



ADMIN-SHIP?!

Do you have no morals?  I WILL STOP YOU, AIZEN!!!


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 18, 2008)

Alex


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak said:


> ADMIN-SHIP?!
> 
> Do you have no morals?  I WILL STOP YOU, AIZEN!!!







I'll stand by this, i will join Noi-Noi in his crusade against you Sosuke


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Yak said:


> ADMIN-SHIP?!
> 
> Do you have no morals?  I WILL STOP YOU, AIZEN!!!


No one starts at the top.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> No one starts at the top.



well, not really... 









Edit: that was supposed to sound naughty, but I've realized it doesn't. bleh.

edit2: you messin with me dixie ? ò_o


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> well, not really...



 

oh inuendo!

*ding ding*


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Andy 

@ezxx: Is that so?


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

drawing is so difficult i just started drawing random things on my table, to make it look good takes quite a bit of work and concentration, to draw a weekly manga must be quite taxing.

i've only begun drawing seriously today though, maybe thats why it seems difficult.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> edit2: you messin with me dixie ? ?_o



Moi.... never

I just speak fluent Piccun and got what you meant straight away!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> drawing is so difficult i just started drawing random things on my table, to make it look good takes quite a bit of work and concentration, to draw a weekly manga must be quite taxing.
> 
> i've only begun drawing seriously today though, maybe thats why it seems difficult.





drawing requires lots of practice. The more you draw the better you get. 
Of course, that won't be enough :awsome 
You should also refine your observation skills. 
Not that I', in any way qualifiedto give suggestions about how to draw 



dixie said:


> Moi.... never
> 
> I just speak fluent Piccun and got what you meant straight away!



You understand me


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> well, not really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there are other avenues 



Yak said:


> Hey Andy
> 
> @ezxx: Is that so?


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> You understand me



yes...   of course i do!  


I took a degree over the internet in piccun speak!!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

So I went down to the mall

and didn't buy anything

now I'm back


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> So I went down to the mall
> 
> and didn't buy anything
> 
> now I'm back



you mean you went for a walk right?

hello btw


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> there are other avenues


now you're being cryptic 


dixie said:


> yes...   of course i do!
> I took a degree over the internet in piccun speak!!



oh dear. 
teh nightmare




Byakuya said:


> So I went down to the mall
> 
> and didn't buy anything
> 
> now I'm back




shoplifter


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Say it ain't so Bya


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> now you're being cryptic



that was my intention, yes.

---
did you window shop


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2008)

:rofl Surreal, it's been ages since I thought of Voltron! I never thought of it in relation to TTGL but OMG it so fits! :rofl 

TMS, in a lot of ways, the movies aren't necessary viewing in GitS. Meaning, you can watch the movies only or the series only, one isn't necessary for understanding the other. But otherwise, the order Spy listed is probably the best way to watch.

ez, I did enjoy Solid State Society much more than Innocence. A lot of Togusa in the SSS.  

and hello convo thread 

I am actually feeling better today. Nyquil makes you sleep a lot. lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> So I went down to the mall
> 
> and didn't buy anything
> 
> now I'm back



I often do that

Shopping without buying can be quite fun


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I often do that
> 
> Shopping without buying can be quite fun



I concur! 

Especially when you haven?t been paid yet!


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

I often go shopping and buy more than i can aford


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

that happens to me all the time nellie

and my mum gets angry


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello. ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Goodbye. ?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Goodbye?!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate going shopping, so if I go, it's usually to get something specific, otherwise I feel like I wasted my time


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Goodbye. ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello?!


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

You seem rather obsessed with that smilie Hollie. :WOW


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy, you staying or going? I'm getting rather confused


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

He wants to do both?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm omnipresent, but that's neither here nor there.





Zing!


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> You seem rather obsessed with that smilie Hollie. :WOW



I'll post it until they like it


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

It was either that horrible joke or one about "coming" and "going." I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm omnipresent, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't it be Zen? 

(and I'd much rather the zen jokes than the other possibility )


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Kikyo. 


I see S_S. ?


So would you like to stay or leave?



Oh really Hollie?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2008)

Lunch time! see you guys later


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

See ya kikyo ~


----------



## Binary (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello convo thread.

How are you today?


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

I am good 

playing spore


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

nellie fell in love with


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

i just beat some guy 13 times in a row on Tetris DS online

he had no chance in any single match and yet he kept coming back


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yariko said:


> nellie fell in love with


She did long ago 


The Medicine Seller said:


> i just beat some guy 13 times in a row on Tetris DS online
> 
> he had no chance in any single match and yet he kept coming back


Some people never learn. Sometimes you just try thinking you can beat him. I suffer from the same syndrome in different games


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> She did long ago



I didn't know
 this thing looks cute


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

hasn't that thing been on the forums for like a year* now? i recall iria using it all over so many months ago

i never saw the appeal ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

It's from other forums and occasionally it was used around here, but the amount of usage is increasing lately


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

It looks a bit like a squashed potato and a bit like Kimimaro from Naruto.

Hi guys!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> hasn't that thing been on the forums for like a year* now? i recall iria using it all over so many months ago
> 
> i never saw the appeal ?


It's tiny, chubby and pink. It appeals to the maternal side ... which you don't have.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's tiny, chubby and pink. It appeals to the maternal side ... which you don't have.





is cute I like it

I didn't know what it was when I first saw it


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's tiny, chubby and pink. It appeals to the maternal side ... which you don't have.



yeah, it kinda looks like a beheaded parrot foetus 




*or whatever that's called


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> It looks a bit like a squashed potato and a bit like Kimimaro from Naruto.
> 
> Hi guys!



Hey della. Where the hell is the kimimaro resemblance?


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's tiny, chubby and pink. It appeals to the maternal side ... which you don't have.



you're right, i detest kids with a passion.


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

ez, your avatar makes me lol 

it looks like aizen is peeping at me


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> you're right, i detest kids with a passion.



me too

I want to kill my little cousin right now..she twirls around me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Neliel said:


> ez, your avatar makes me lol
> 
> it looks like aizen is peeping at me


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

I love kids and kids love me. Which is good because all of my friends are producing them at an alarming rate.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hey della. Where the hell is the kimimaro resemblance?



Around the eyes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a blush


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Neliel said:


> ez, your avatar makes me lol
> 
> it looks like aizen is peeping at me







Yariko said:


> me too
> 
> I want to kill my little cousin right now..she twirls around me



 

it's mutual on my end.


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Currently Active Users came back? I wasn't paying attention pek

Also, I'm with Spy_Smasher on this one.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

it's back


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

i can see lurkers again


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

that explains why the forum's back to having lag issues, and i expect database errors to be frequent again. it's really a pointless feature*

and holy crap this spider's forming a large web outside of my window. it's pretty awesome

anyway, bleach 2008 calendar is out?


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

Rukia looks nice there


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's a blush



No, it's not  It has red-rimmed eyes 

It's being clearly misused.

And I miss Kimimaro and his bones


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

I can see my name downpek

awesome


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember seeing that picture many months ago =p
-wait 2008 calendar ?-

oh and I referred when you couldn't see the the currently active users 

was easier to lurk


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol. Kubo should really become a fashion designer instead.

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (6 members and 1 guests)
Zaru, Deathbringerpt, Neliel, The Medicine Seller, Yariko, Kribaby


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Strategically placed leg there Renji 

--

I like the feature, Ezana. Especially for a thread like this, so one knows when it's going to be the appropriate level of activity that favors personal preferences. For the more paranoid of us, it also let's us know when we're being followed.

>_>

<_<

It certainly carries more purpose than post edit history for most cases, save for cases when someone will, say, flame someone else and then try to hide it before a mod sees. It's a wonderful feature then.

Otherwise it just encourages me someone other than me to be nosey.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Rukia looks nice there



indeed..but i was too busy watching Renji's ass


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

invisibility is useful again

p.s. i love how Ishida isnt in the picture but Hitsugaya has suddenly become part of the team and who is wearing green?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> invisibility is useful again



And I had JUST turned it off v_v


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (5 members and 1 guests)
> Yariko, Icy_eagle, ezxx, Deathbringerpt



why hello there

guests


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> invisibility is useful again
> 
> p.s. i love how Ishida isnt in the picture but Hitsugaya has suddenly become part of the team and who is wearing green?



tha's Ishida. 




I don't like invisibility. Mods can see you anyway


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

The shoes look feminie, so I'd guess that's the little bit of Orihime in the picture. But I suppose they could be Ishida's as well. *ponders*

Hitsugaya's shoes look feminie too. 

Yasutora looks awesome though.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

actually, seeing as it's green it might be Isshin 




Kribaby said:


> The shoes look feminie, so I'd guess that's the little bit of Orihime in the picture. But I suppose they could be Ishida's as well. *ponders*
> 
> Hitsugaya's shoes look feminie too.
> 
> *Yasutora* looks awesome though.





Yasutora


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw scans from that calendar a while ago, it's great 

My favorite:


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

I doubt that it's Ishida, for some reason. 



New?

edit

never mind, the '08 calendar is almost a year old O_O


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> I saw scans from that calendar a while ago, it's great
> 
> My favorite:



I like this one

Renji looks cool


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol at the broken english

"All peoples"


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol at the broken english
> 
> "All peoples"



Lol at the bottles; the label says _product of Romania_


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I doubt that it's Ishida, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, that's what I was saying. 08? that's why I remember seeing it many months ago


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

hitsugaya


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> Lol at the bottles; the label says _product of Romania_




How can you read that? :amazed



Hitsugaya is awesome pek


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> Lol at the bottles; the label says _product of Romania_



what?

my country sure is famous


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> How can you read that? :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> Hitsugaya is awesome pek



I zoomed in, I was curious 



Yariko said:


> what?
> 
> my country sure is famous



You're from Romania? Awesome!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> tha's Ishida.



Seems more likely that it would be Orihime. Kubo doesn't usually add ornamentation to Uryuu's shoes, when he's a part of the extra color scans or even in the actual manga. And, I don't think I've ever seen him put in green and orange clothing that didn't also incorporate blues. For one, it would look horrendous with his coloring. But, it would match Orihime's. 

Just another sad case of Uryuu getting the metaphorical shaft, like his lack of appearance during the "6 Hearts" chapter (which would be completely excusable, if he rushes in at a climactic moment with a comment such as, "Sorry, I had to change into my spare back-up cape for the final battle."). 



> I don't like invisibility. Mods can see you anyway


I can! 

I love having this feature back <3


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm this is actually my first time here..what is the topic about


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> I zoomed in, I was curious
> 
> 
> 
> You're from Romania? Awesome!



yes I am


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello convo thread


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> I zoomed in, I was curious



For a moment i believed it was because of my bad eyesight 



halfhearted said:


> Seems more likely that it would be Orihime. Kubo doesn't usually add ornamentation to Uryuu's shoes, when he's a part of the extra color scans or even in the actual manga. And, I don't think I've ever seen him put in green and orange clothing that didn't also incorporate blues. For one, it would look horrendous with his coloring. But, it would match Orihime's.




I don't think it's Orihime either.It's too masculine.
 He usually uses a common theme for everyone and the same style for the girls. Rukia is in miniskirt and boots. I think he would have used something more "girly" for Orihime too.



halfhearted said:


> Just another sad case of Uryuu getting the metaphorical shaft, like his lack of appearance during the "6 Hearts" chapter (which would be completely excusable, if he rushes in at a climactic moment with a comment such as, "Sorry, I had to change into my spare back-up cape for the final battle.").



It's funny because Uryuu is the fashion designer of the group. One would almost think Kubo could idenify himself with him.  



halfhearted said:


> I can!
> 
> I love having this feature back <3




that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> hmm this is actually my first time here..what is the topic about



hy tousen..welcome



Sin said:


> Hello convo thread



hy sin


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

Yariko said:


> yes I am



That's like....only 2 countries away from me! (Poland here ) 

I looked at a calendar from 2004 - art hasn't changed much, but Orihime looks weird:


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2008)

they look younger and not as serious in that picture


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the old Ichigo. He looked more fun, less emo.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

della said:


> That's like....only 2 countries away from me! (Poland here )
> 
> I looked at a calendar from 2004 - art hasn't changed much, but Orihime looks weird:




hy there neighbour

orihime looks weird yes


Sin said:


> I like the old Ichigo. He looked more fun, less emo.



I liked him more when he was funny..and not "I'll save Inoue and kill"


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> hmm this is actually my first time here..what is the topic about



It's where people with bleach names gather


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't think it's Orihime either.It's too masculine. He usually uses a common theme for everyone and the same style for the girls. Rukia is in miniskirt and boots. I think he would have used something more "girly" for Orihime too.



You have a good point. The likeliest scenario is probably that Kubo didn't even decide who it would be and just placed a random foot and leg in view. 



> It's funny because Uryuu is the fashion designer of the group. One would almost think Kubo could idenify himself with him.



And so, apparently, Kubo is a coward and purposefully writes himself out of battles. To be honest, I really am hoping that his disappearance was for a wardrobe change. His battle wear when fighting Mayuri was so intensely cool, but I've never been a fan of his HM garb. 



> that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2008)

Neliel said:


> It's where people with bleach names gather



Well then I guess I will be here forever then


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> hmm this is actually my first time here..what is the topic about


Of shoes and ships and sealing wax; of cabbages and kings; and why the sea is boiling hot and whether pigs have wings.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll go..good night


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm going too, good night!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

good night you 2


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

> hmm this is actually my first time here..what is the topic about



it's about you


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

The way I read that while it was still italicized made me spit out my drink into my food, effectively wasting both, but I'm without a shred of regret.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Orihime. <333


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Good afternoon Convo thread! 

Night Yariko and Della! 

I'm excited right now.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Night for me.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> How could you know? Everyone who _doesn't_ have one listed could just as easily not have theirs public too.



I was speaking out of myself, Taurus, Grim, Weasel, and Zaru who were present at the time I said that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning all. 

School in ten 

This afternoon I'll stay at a friends, and tomorrow I'm gonna see Wall-E


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool  Have fun Taurus.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

I had hamburgers today, and I only worked out once.

what is the world coming to


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

No Milkshakes?? You're losing your touch.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm reading a manga about puppies and it's the saddest thing I ever read ;_;


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> that explains why the forum's back to having lag issues, and i expect database errors to be frequent again. it's really a pointless feature*
> 
> and holy crap this spider's forming a large web outside of my window. it's pretty awesome
> 
> anyway, bleach 2008 calendar is out?




Oh, so now I understand why Yokohama drew that Rukia fanart with her holding the case, I thought she was holding a giant chocolate bar. >_>


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't actually drink milkshakes

only on super-rare occasions


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

You lied to me?!


I hate you


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

It's okay hisagi you can cry into my manly chest


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm reading a manga about puppies and it's the saddest thing I ever read ;_;




what manga is that?   Do the puppies die? 



Soekihime said:


> Oh, so now I understand why Yokohama drew that Rukia fanart with her holding the case, I thought she was holding a giant chocolate bar. >_>



_Rukia and a giant chocolate bar_?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

I see everyone is ignoring me. 

What's goin' on here?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2008)

I love you all

not


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's okay hisagi you can cry into my manly chest






Byakuya said:


> I love you all
> 
> not



Yet you admit you can be beaten by a milkshake making preschooler, so I'm fine


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> I see everyone is ignoring me.
> 
> What's goin' on here?



you haven't even posted in the last 2 hours.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

HELLO CONVO THREAD!!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

? I see Renji's ass and Toshiro's legs. 


Also, puppy manga?!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> you haven't even posted in the last 2 hours.




I'll consent defeat on this point. 

On a more positive note, how's everyone doing?

Hey dixie.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Renji's ass!  :amazed


Hiya NM


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes. I've just noticed for the 69th time that they have superhuman long legs...


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> what manga is that?   Do the puppies die?
> 
> 
> 
> _Rukia and a giant chocolate bar_?





And I thought she was wearing some slippery socks. >_>


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> And I thought she was wearing some slippery socks. >_>



it does look like that lol .



the bag could still be full of chocolate though


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh Hey the Who's Active thing is back


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

You noticed only now?! 


I want japanese baggy socks. They never go out of style in Japan...I want a pair! >___<


Nice Tesla set Hisa.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Oh Hey the Who's Active thing is back



I only noticed that there now too!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

piccun said:


> what manga is that?   Do the puppies die?



Life

Some of them do ;_;


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Oh Hey the Who's Active thing is back


Yeah, I didn't notice it at first. 

That's a cute Rukia pic Hime. I'm with Piccun's idea that it is full of chocolate, chocolate bunnies to be exact. 

My birthday is gonna be this Saturday, I'm pretty excited for it.  *_is shameless *_


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Aww, that white puppy on the Mother and Child first page looks so cute...





*Spoiler*: _;~;_ 



Their necks are cut?!  ;~;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Aww, that white puppy on the Mother and Child first page looks so cute...



Read on


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Riku, I like it too





NobodyMan said:


> Yeah, I didn't notice it at first.



Haha 


Happy early birthday bro


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Koro and Pao = pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

*has a free during first timeslot*



Yay, new Soul Eater chapter is out


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Nello! o.o


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Life
> 
> Some of them do ;_;



I'm so not gonna read that right now 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

I just finished the Enies Lobby Arc.

Amazing


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Read it piccun, it's so sad. The puppies have lost their mother...T.T


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Wtf you reading a manga bout puppies that die?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> I just finished the Enies Lobby Arc.
> 
> Amazing



IT was. Really was.

Merry


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2008)

Koro's eye! 


It's so sad Hisa, they've lost their mother and these guys try to shoot them and they hurt Koro's eye and they're trying to survive...;~;


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm only like 70 chapters behind now.

I can see the finish line


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

oh god 





xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Read it piccun, it's so sad. The puppies have lost their mother...T.T



;_;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

That manga is fucking depressing, eh? ;_;


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm only like 70 chapters behind now.
> 
> I can see the finish line



hey Sin, i had a thought about SE 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont think Kid is Shinigami's son, i think he is somehow related to Asura, and you know that little black snake you see when he shows his wavelength, i think that's something like a seal, what do you think?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

That sounds like a super-sad story.

Great, there's that and that Rose story Yak and Sandy were talking about now.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That manga is fucking depressing, eh? ;_;


Just read the first chapter.



Damn, it is depressing.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Just read the first chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, it is depressing.



These puppies are just drawn too cute. You can't resist ;_;


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

I know what you mean Zaru, it makes it even worse when all of that horrible stuff happens to them. 

hey weasel.


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

So many spoilers. Tom suggested I read it earlier and I only just started the second volume. T_T

Edit -- Wait, that's a sidestory.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm on chapter four now

and it is definitely depressing, Zaru. *shakes fist*


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Sin, i had a thought about SE
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


They look a lot like Shinigami's, so I doubt it.

Also, SE 53 is out on OM.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Noooooooooooo!

The cold winter is just around the corner!!  

OMG! That puppy manga really is depressing!!

I need a hug and some hot chocolate!!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

dixie said:


> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> The cold winter is just around the corner!!
> 
> ...


here you go.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks NM! 

*no.. now i really do want hot chocolate!  *


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> They look a lot like Shinigami's, so I doubt it.
> 
> Also, SE 53 is out on OM.



what looks like Shinigami's?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Just read soul eater 53. Holy shit


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Koro's eye!
> 
> 
> It's so sad Hisa, they've lost their mother and these guys try to shoot them and they hurt Koro's eye and they're trying to survive...;~;



Man, reading all of your responses and the first chapter or so makes me feel so utterly immoral, as I actually laughed at one point: when the mother tells the puppies that they should eat her before she rots, and they pan to a "SHOCK" panel of the puppies. One of their faces was just so amusingly "Wtf?!"

All in all, it's kind of sad from a situational standpoint, I guess. Unfortunate for these fictional puppies, at least. 

But the actual writing is so generic and static with its clear lines of bad ("Ooo, the awful kids who shoot at the puppies and the bitchy woman who harangues the homeless digging through the trash for food") vs. good ("the adorable children who just want to save the poor puppies and heart of gold impoverished who give their last bit to help the dogs"). In other words, it's a little too knock-off Disney movie, blatantly playing on my sympathies with bad writing and cliche scenarios for me to find actually depressing or emotionally resonant.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Man, reading all of your responses and the first chapter or so makes me feel so utterly immoral, as I actually laughed at one point: when the mother tells the puppies that they should eat her before she rots, and they pan to a "SHOCK" panel of the puppies. One of their faces was just so amusingly "Wtf?!"
> 
> All in all, it's kind of sad from a situational standpoint, I guess. Unfortunate for these fictional puppies, at least.
> 
> But the actual writing is so generic and static with its clear lines of bad ("Ooo, the awful kids who shoot at the puppies and the bitchy woman who harangues the homeless digging through the trash for food") vs. good ("the adorable children who just want to save the poor puppies and heart of gold impoverished who give their last bit to help the dogs"). In other words, it's a little too knock-off Disney movie, blatantly playing on my sympathies with bad writing and cliche scenarios for me to find actually depressing or emotionally resonant.



There's a two-volume manga about the girl who picks up the puppy later on. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She sells her body for money and dies from AIDS. Disney much?


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just read soul eater 53. Holy shit


I hope a HQ scan comes out eventually.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just read soul eater 53. Holy shit


Kid is pretty badass, isn't he?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There's a two-volume manga about the girl who picks up the puppy later on.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard about the series from Tom earlier today (and if it's written even a little like this one is, then I shouldn't have suggest the manga title I gave him as it's going to be much more sexually and violently explicit than he will be expecting ). But, regardless of the spin-off plot, this one is very much in the vein of Disney movies, if slightly more graphic concerning which events occur. It's not what happens, but how it's being told that makes it poor material, in my opinion.


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2008)

SE 53 was amazing, Senzu lines FTW:WOW


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Kid is pretty badass, isn't he?



Well it's not his own power though. He still needs to powerup by himself


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well it's not his own power though. He still needs to powerup by himself


Actually, it is his own power.

The "Senzu Lines" are part of his lineage.


*Spoiler*: _53 Spoilers_ 



Brew only awakened it. It didn't actually boost his power.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> Actually, it is his own power.
> 
> The "Senzu Lines" are part of his lineage.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




So wait, the powerup is permanent and he just needs to be able to keep it up without breaking his body?


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, whether he'll be able to do it again, or whether it'll turn off I'm not sure, but remember Mosquito's line: "You haven't even completed your senzu lines yet"(paraphrase) which implies it's part of his lineage.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 18, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Man, reading all of your responses and the first chapter or so makes me feel so utterly immoral, as I actually laughed at one point: when the mother tells the puppies that they should eat her before she rots, and they pan to a "SHOCK" panel of the puppies. One of their faces was just so amusingly "Wtf?!"
> 
> All in all, it's kind of sad from a situational standpoint, I guess. Unfortunate for these fictional puppies, at least.
> 
> But the actual writing is so generic and static with its clear lines of bad ("Ooo, the awful kids who shoot at the puppies and the bitchy woman who harangues the homeless digging through the trash for food") vs. good ("the adorable children who just want to save the poor puppies and heart of gold impoverished who give their last bit to help the dogs"). In other words, it's a little too knock-off Disney movie, blatantly playing on my sympathies with bad writing and cliche scenarios for me to find actually depressing or emotionally resonant.



well, the drama is a bit forced actually :/


The author gives me the impression of being a sadist, trying to put the characters through as much difficulties as possible  
Sometimes I do it myself while thinking up stories. Trying to make their life as miserable as possible. 

Which kinda ruins it I think. 

While I agree on your analysis and I myself think that the tragedy is shoved down our throats with a spoon, I still can easily fall for that, and empathize for the characters. 
But the quantity of misfortunes that happen-without actually building something good for the characters to lose, it all happen too fast-makes them banal and ruins the effect.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Man, reading all of your responses and the first chapter or so makes me feel so utterly immoral, as I actually laughed at one point: when the mother tells the puppies that they should eat her before she rots, and they pan to a "SHOCK" panel of the puppies. One of their faces was just so amusingly "Wtf?!"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I’ll agree.. it’s totally generic… the plot is indeed very thin.. and without reading too much into it you are able to guess where its going…   

I saw the “Eat Me” bit coming a mile off… (and I did smirk a lil )  

But it brings my little cold heart a little solace when it makes me sad to see hurt done to puppies!!  



Zaru said:


> There's a two-volume manga about the girl who picks up the puppy later on.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Bang_ 



Bambi’s mother got shot!! 




Disney is actually pretty dark when you look a bit deeper...  It’s just visually candy coated for the kiddies! 

I mean.. seven dwarves taking in snow white out of the kindness of their hearts! 

Ya right! 



@ kribaby…

Are you quoting Serenity!!


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Perhaps




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not liking the fact they killed off Wash in that film! 




OMG! My brother stole my dvd!! :amazed


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that I loved his character made it all the more effective when they decided to kill him. Going into it, I was already holding the assumption that nobody good or significant would die, certainly not someone I _liked_. Not only did they disprove me, but they highlighted the qualities in him that I enjoy right before he died, essentially killing him off while I was on a high of enjoying his presence.

Artistically speaking, I loved what they did. From a fan perspective, though, I miss him 


*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



Similar to Asuma or Jiraiya
*Spoiler*: _Fullmetal Alchemist_ 



or more closely, Hughes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Good night guys. Don't forget it's talk like a pirate day on the 19th


----------



## Kri (Sep 18, 2008)

Sleep well Zaru. Your set works wonderfully.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Indeed?  Going into the film I?d expected all the main characters to live?. (like the star trek rule? the extras all die!) 

Artistically it was a good script move ?  and it did give you the unexpected..  still I didn?t want *Wash* to be the one to die!  

He was one of the best characters in  the damned series?  (I remember the episode in Firefly when it flashes back and shows you him coming aboard Serenity for the first time? Classic!)   



My fav Wash moment: 

Jayne: Are you sayin' she's a witch? 
Wash: Yes, Jayne. She's a witch. She has had congress with the Beast. 
Jayne: She's in Congress? 
Wash: How did your brain even learn human speech? I'm just so curious.  









Zaru said:


> Good night guys. Don't forget it's talk like a pirate day on the 19th



Night Zaru!


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 18, 2008)

But it is the 19th here, arrrr!! Night, Zaru!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Night Zaru, 

I'll be ready for talk like a pirate day.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2008)

GOODNIGHT CONVO THREAD!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKCkbWDGwE[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _ Don't forget your Pirate Pick up lines!! _ 






*Top Ten Pickup lines for use on International Talk Like a Pirate Day*

10 . Avast, me proud beauty! Wanna know why my Roger is so Jolly?

9. Have ya ever met a man with a real yardarm?

8. Come on up and see me urchins.

7. Yes, that is a hornpipe in my pocket and I am happy to see you.

6. I'd love to drop anchor in your lagoon.

5. Pardon me, but would ya mind if fired me cannon through your porthole?

4. How'd you like to scrape the barnacles off of me rudder?

3. Ya know, darlin’, I’m 97 percent chum free.

2. Well blow me down?

And the number one pickup line for use on International Talk Like a Pirate Day is …

1. Prepare to be boarded


*Bonus pickup lines *(when the ones above don't work, as they often won't)

You’re drinking a Salty Dog? How’d you like to try the real thing?

Wanna shiver me timbers?

I’ve sailed the seven seas, and you’re the sleekest schooner I’ve ever sighted.

Brwaack! Polly want a cracker? … Oh, wait. That’s for Talk Like a PARROT Day.

That’s the finest pirate booty I’ve ever laid eyes on.

Let's get together and haul some keel.

That’s some treasure chest you’ve got there.



*Top Ten Pickup Lines for the Lady Pirates*

10. What are YOU doing here? 

9. Is that a belayin' pin in yer britches, or are ye ... (this one is never completed) 

8. Come show me how ye bury yer treasure, lad! 

7. So, tell me, why do they call ye, "Cap'n Feathersword?" 

6. That's quite a cutlass ye got thar, what ye need is a good scabbard! 

5. Aye, I guarantee ye, I've had a twenty percent decrease in me "lice ratio!" 

4. I've crushed seventeen men's skulls between me thighs! 

3. C'mon, lad, shiver me timbers! 

2. RAMMING SPEED!

...and the number one Female Pirate Pick-up Line:

1. You. Pants Off. Now!


----------



## tgre (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning fellas/and gals.

What's kicking?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey tGre. 

Night Dixie. 

I now offically love Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

tGer I love your sig

Gorillaz are my favorite band


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Morning fellas/and gals.
> 
> What's kicking?


A challenger appears


----------



## tgre (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe, I'm a huge music buff and I'm going through a small relapse right now.

I'm listening to a lot of the Gorillaz songs and I'm just fascinated by the art involved in their characters 

Thanks for the compliment though, means alot.

And lol Tesla, such a memorable character


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

he died a short unepic death 


yeah same. I liked Gorillaz, grew into Rock, than snapped back and am repeatedly playing my Gorillaz play list over and over.

Someone actually said they didn't like the Gorillaz cause they don't show their faces in live performances.


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

What's crackin' SL


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dunno but soul eater ftw


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

ezxx said:


> What's crackin' SL


Not much. 

Love the new set by the way.


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, Soul Eater's indeed awesome. 

I learned to never judge a book by its cover, on the other hand. who know jocks could be so eloquent?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 18, 2008)

Ezana can you get on msn for a sec, though I don't have much time either.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

hey guys who can get on MSN anyway? it wont let me sign in


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> hey guys who can get on MSN anyway? it wont let me sign in


Mine's fine.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't know, I'm in lunch 

Sin, your current sig is awesome, where Asura's using his sword.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mine's fine.



It was my computer. just reset it and it worked fine


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 18, 2008)

G'night everyone. 

Time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

See you later NM


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Goon Morning Convo Thread!!!!  

I'm eating cornflakes!!


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning Zaru, dixie!

I'm going to have a breakfast too now 

And after that I'm going to watch an episode of Gintama - you guys always talk about how the 25th episode is so hilarious, I decided I have to watch it  I've only seen first 6 episodes and now I'm skipping so far ahead


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I didn't see any gintama episods barring 1 before that and I lol'd at 25, so enjoy


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Good early morning convo thread


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello hisagi and everyone else


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

hello just passing by to say hello

Barragan franccions are really ugly...take Halibel's for ex they are cute...

and maybe Komamura vs that huge ugly thing right?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Most likely Iba vs po first then if iba can't beat him then koma steps in.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

Latest bleach was pretty damn awesome


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

hello convo thread, I R back


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

_*looks the other way and mumbles something about 'Telegrams'*_

Welcome back E


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

Alright I am back for my second time now..this time i will be more invovled


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

*Involves Tousen*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

Will there be a bleach halloween set contest this year


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Was there one last year? ?


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

^not that i know of...

but there are set contests each month anyway, and this time it's mayuri sets


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

When will there be a Tousen Set


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Most people sadly don't think too much of tousen here so chances of him being picked amongst the other candidates is small but it would be cool to wear a tousen set especially if we get to see him fight again.


----------



## Yak (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Hasan, hey guys. 

Komamura!


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Latest bleach was pretty damn awesome



Man I could of swore Ikkaku was going to use his bankai



Cyborg Superman said:


> Most people sadly don't think too much of tousen here so chances of him being picked amongst the other candidates is small but it would be cool to wear a tousen set especially if we get to see him fight again.



I know I know


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

I made everyone pirate hats in work today!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Wear pirate hats on NF too


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru's set is awesome



pirate day??


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

Halloween is the end of the month, so we can certainly celebrate November's character day the day before and call it a halloween set competition. For a specific occassion, we may be able to open it up to all characters again, or perhaps even groups of characters, anything you want with a Halloween theme.

I'll pitch it to halfhearted. It seems very doable.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Leroux is the best pick with his pumpkin release 



Yariko said:


> Zaru's set is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> pirate day??


Yarrr.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

Or maybe an espada Halloween set compettion..that would be interesting


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

an espada (a group one) set sounds quite good ?

i can't imagine finding one that has both zommari and luppi in it, though.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Most likely Iba vs po first then if iba can't beat him then koma steps in.



Iba has no chance, definitely Komamura next.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

arrrrrr Ahoy Convo Thread. 



I love Talk Like a Pirate day 

I missed a Firefly/Serenity Convo 

and I can no longer hide. /debates with self about going back to invis mode

Hey Tousen and dixie and TMS

and Halloween is my favorite holiday


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't hide Keeks, we like seeing you here


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

hey Kiky


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I love Talk Like a Pirate day



Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

really Kri?  

ok, I'll stay visible.

oh and for anyone who had my msn, I changed it last night. The new one is a yahoo address.


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

Of course 

I had a new address on my MSN this morning. I was a bit confused but I didn't mind; I just figured 'the more the merrier'


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol kri I just noticed you piratized your set as well


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

my set has an eye patch in it already!!

does it count?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Kri, not that I'll be more often, in all likelihood 

I think it should count Dixie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Iba has no chance, definitely Komamura next.



Iba might have a much more effective shikai which would be a match for po than ikkaku's shikai.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't need to turn my set into a pirate


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I think it should count Dixie



I patched one of my fave sigs up!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Iba might have a much more effective shikai which would be a match for po than ikkaku's shikai.




*Spoiler*: __ 



that depends on whether it has any Kidou based abilities, but in his fight against Ikkaku, he either didnt use it, or he doesnt have it.

and if he is "hiding" his Shikai's true power, i'm gonna flip, how long can Kubo keep pulling that trick.

and also i dont think a captain would stay down after being tossed aside like that


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

Sandy was prepared in advanced


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and also i dont think a captain would stay down after being tossed aside like that




*Spoiler*: __ 



Exactly. It's Komamura's fight from now on.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I don't need to turn my set into a pirate



Clever 

Speak like one though, aye.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't need to have kido based ability, ikkaku's shikai is just a staff which is not suited for someone like po but maybe iba's shikai is a much more effective weapon for people like po.

and Iba was facing a released po he won't just run away now, if iba can kill him then its fine if not then koma will step in.


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

You inspired me Zaru 



--

Iba's zanpakutou probably isn't kidou-based, as he was 11th division until he decided to embrace kidou to be promoted to VC. I don't think everyone in the 11th is a closeted kidou-based zanpakutou user like Yumichika... his case is a unique one.

Iba will use kidou if he fights in the future, though, as he's made that one of his strengths. He's more balanced than Ikkaku.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> It doesn't need to have kido based ability, ikkaku's shikai is just a staff which is not suited for someone like po but maybe iba's shikai is a much more effective weapon for people like po.
> 
> and Iba was facing a released po he won't just run away now, if iba can kill him then its fine if not then koma will step in.




*Spoiler*: __ 



there is no way that Iba is strong or sturdy enough to stand fighting him


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^ LMAO! Parrot!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

oh yeah, I forgot about Telegrams


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant wait to see what piccun will come up with


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm sure I will love whatever piccun comes up with!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way that Iba is strong or sturdy enough to stand fighting him



It's just hype like every other goddamn espada and arrancar has recieved.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> It's just hype like every other goddamn espada and arrancar has recieved.



i think i'm gonna stop here, i think we've pushed this far enough


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i think i'm gonna stop here, i think we've pushed this far enough


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

i have some stuffs in my photobucket, but it's blocked


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

hey e pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

hollie, the po-po can't keep us separated pek


*where i come from, that's what we call the ever-so respected members of the law enforcing community 

we have other names too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

^^
yea, that was one of 'em


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 19, 2008)

time for lunch a few. bbl sweet convo thread. pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

woah i just realised i haven't read the latest chapter


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

oh hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

omg it was actually good


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

omg, my lunch break's over and i havent finished eating 


bye



(post in my telegrams thread )


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

im at work reading berserk....man the good life


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

What are you SUPPOSED to work at, tousen?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

what or where?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Both. I'm curious


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello hollie dear


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Cybie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Hollie who is that makeup that is wearing a person in your set?


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

Her name is Linda and she is my alter-ego


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Both. I'm curious



What : I work for a Third Party Administrator that handles Retirement Plans

Where: Indiana, USA


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

hello

what's up?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn. This panel of Shunsui and Ukitake is begging to be colored and sigged. Too bad I don't know any Yaks who could do that shit for me.


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

I would olour it, buit i'm too lazy.

and i'm a ram not a yak


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 19, 2008)

Hard headed? 


Also, Linda?  Was expecting something a bit more exotic.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi guys. 


I'm so confused.


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hard headed?
> 
> 
> Also, Linda?  Was expecting something a bit more exotic.



she's from england


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 19, 2008)

Gotcha. **


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> I'm so confused.



Confused by what?


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

keyword 'confusion' reminds me of this


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 19, 2008)

I like that fanart


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

I remember when Gillian were awesome


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

that fanart is awesome

Rukia's face is a bit weird


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Sometimes I tend to forget how awesome the hollows were in early bleach

They had so much potential for designs and now we get near-humans in looks


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> I remember when Gillian were awesome



yeah 






Zaru said:


> Sometimes I tend to forget how awesome the hollows were in early bleach
> 
> They had so much potential for designs and now we get near-humans in looks



Po?  Po? 

...Po?


Po!?


Po!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

piccun said:


> Po?  Po?
> 
> ...Po?
> 
> ...


Before they release, I mean >_>


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahoy there, Convo thread! 

How have you mateys' been?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

hi NM



Zaru said:


> Before they release, I mean >_>



Vastolords will look human before and after releasing. 


But yeah, Gillians have such an eerie look. Then it turns out they are just fodder .(


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Ahoy there, Convo thread!
> 
> How have you mateys' been?



i think my inhaler is nearly finished....and its the weekend


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahoy, Piccun, TMS.

I too remember when the Gillians were the cream of the crop. They looked really creepy, in a good way.

I also miss the Gates of Hell, the one where the hollow chasing after the boy whose soul is in the parrot gets impaled by the sword and dragged into the gates. That was badass, but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Kri (Sep 19, 2008)

I miss hell as well. And hollows with holes. And Espada with tatoos. And humans without super powers. And dialog-driven drama. And having weeks between finding different blood on a different sword.

But I have hope all will return again. 

I just don't know how long it will be


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i think my inhaler is nearly finished....and its the weekend




 Is it a problem if it finishes during the weekend? D:. 



NobodyMan said:


> Ahoy, Piccun, TMS.
> 
> I too remember when the Gillians were the cream of the crop. They looked really creepy, in a good way.
> 
> I also miss the Gates of Hell, the one where the hollow chasing after the boy whose soul is in the parrot gets impaled by the sword and dragged into the gates. That was badass, but I haven't seen it since.




the gates of hell pek 

I hope we'll see them again.



Kribaby said:


> I miss hell as well. And hollows with holes. And Espada with tatoos. And humans without super powers. And dialog-driven drama. And having weeks between finding different blood on a different sword.
> 
> But I have hope all will return again.
> 
> I just don't know how long it will be



Orihime wil bring everything to the way it was before


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

piccun said:


> Is it a problem if it finishes during the weekend? D:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt they will appear again for Aizen. 

Aizen's awesome though.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

I remember the first fight Ichigo vs Grimmjow 



this page was awesome>_<


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

piccun said:


> Is it a problem if it finishes during the weekend? D:.



i'm not sure of how to get a new one if i really need it coz the GP is closed during the weekend.

this is my first time using one


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> No doubt they will appear again for Aizen.
> 
> Aizen's awesome though.




Not if Aizen was good in life. 
Also it's not like Azen is truly evil even now. He's never killed anybody.






The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm not sure of how to get a new one if i really need it coz the GP is closed during the weekend.
> 
> this is my first time using one



there should be ones open during the weekend. 
Certainly there are.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I remember the first fight Ichigo vs Grimmjow
> 
> 
> 
> this page was awesome>_<



This is why I want GJ to remain a bad guy or at least not join ichigo, he was badass before we knew he might become the next renji >_>


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

Renji was badass too before he became the first Renji


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

^indeed


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> This is why I want GJ to remain a bad guy or at least not join ichigo, he was badass before we knew he might become the next renji >_>



no he's my fav bleach character..I dont want him to become ichigo's bitch..
 this would ruin his character


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I just don't know how long it will be



just remember that usernote I left you precisely for times like these.

stand strong

etc.


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone here a what.cd member?


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

damn you guys knowing usernotes


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

I love every single one of you.


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

Bya


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Yo, Bya.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I love every single one of you.



AWESOME avatar


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, but why did you quote bya?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Omg TMS, I just realized why there was a bird in your set


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, the bird in yours is rather fascinating TMS.

Also they handed out more Home Beta invites earlier today :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Omg TMS, I just realized why there was a bird in your set



 thats how well the parrots fit into my set



Byakuya said:


> Thanks, the bird in yours is rather fascinating TMS.
> 
> Also they handed out more Home Beta invites earlier today :3



did you hear about the LBP BETA keys from IGN?

i'm losing interest in HOME


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be off..bye


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

Kubo's completely forgotten about Hell :< 

I've always wanted to see that side of Bleach. Whatever happened to the theories that implied Aizen was a demon from hell? >_>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Whatever happened to the theories that implied Aizen was a demon from hell? >_>



Kubo spit on them and set them on fire


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

Kubo is probably sick of Bleach by now

and nope I didn't TMS


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Kubo's completely forgotten about Hell :<
> 
> I've always wanted to see that side of Bleach. Whatever happened to the theories that implied Aizen was a demon from hell? >_>



Kubo, like Kishi tends to forget a lot of things. Like that big ass thing behind Aizen at the end of SS arc. Or Kishi who randomly introduces an important book thats never again shown or mentioned. Those two are top quality mangakas, no worries.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

......


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Man, Konoha telegrams is just too hilarious.

It's like all the retards in the world gather there to talk about their favorite manga evar.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, almost forgot. ezxx, about the TTLG thingy, I like some mecha (some Gundam series) and old school stuff like Voltron and Saber Rider;DD

It's just that I don't like TTLG as a series, not as part of a genre.

@Sin 

Yea, person tends to lose hope in humanity after spending 20 minutes in there. Some people shouldn't breed. It's funny tho, you need a license to drive, own a weapon and for all kinds of things, but any retard can have a child, then raise it to be another retard or fuck the child up completely.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Man, Konoha telegrams is just too hilarious.
> 
> It's like all the retards in the world gather there to talk about their favorite manga evar.


Or increase their postcount

OH SHI-


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Or increase their postcount
> 
> OH SHI-


No, the retards don't care about post count.

Veterans pot there to increase their post count, the retards genuinely care about shitty Naruto.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> No, the retards don't care about post count.
> 
> Veterans pot there to increase their post count, the retards genuinely care about shitty Naruto.



When you put it like that, it sounds pretty sad


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Oh, almost forgot. ezxx, about the TTLG thingy, I like some mecha (some Gundam series) and old school stuff like Voltron and Saber Rider;DD
> 
> It's just that I don't like TTLG as a series, not as part of a genre.
> 
> ...



you are just lucky you didnt stick to the end of TTGL

you would have gone WTF for days

i like the Konoha Library.....it gives me lulz


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

New One Piece chapter. 

It was funny.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

> you are just lucky you didnt stick to the end of TTGL
> 
> you would have gone WTF for days


I gave it my best but after 10 episodes of boredom I had to forfeit. At least Code Geass is such a shit series (R2) that gives you epic lulz because of sheer stupidity when it comes to story, characters and so on. 

Sometimes it felt like Kamina walked into the wrong show, he was meant for something much more epic


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

> I like some mecha (some Gundam series) and old school stuff like Voltron and Saber Rider;DD



i don't think those qualify as super robot series, so you probably don't like that specific subgenre.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Voltron doesn't qualify as a SUPER ROBOT series? In what sense?


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I gave it my best but after 10 episodes of boredom I had to forfeit. At least Code Geass is such a shit series (R2) that gives you epic lulz because of sheer stupidity when it comes to story, characters and so on.
> 
> Sometimes it felt like Kamina walked into the wrong show, he was meant for something much more epic



leave Kamina alone



i can just imagine what you would have been like if you had seen Nia


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Man, Konoha telegrams is just too hilarious.
> 
> It's like all the retards in the world gather there to talk about their favorite manga evar.



Then they talk about naruto and how soul eater is better than it 


BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Convo Thread

I just found out I'm in need of surgery. make that soon to be two scars on my stomach. Joy.

oh well, time for  fanart dump.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Why DO you need surgery, hisagi? D:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear that hisagi , whats the surgery for ( just curious you don't have to answer if you don't want to)


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Gvirus00

Oh my


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

My gallbladder needs removed apparently


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hello Convo Thread
> 
> I just found out I'm in need of surgery. make that soon to be two scars on my stomach. Joy.
> 
> oh well, time for  fanart dump.


Hey Hisagi. 



Well, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> My gallbladder needs removed apparently


Welcome to the club.

It's really no big deal. Though the aftermath can be a bitch. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hello Convo Thread
> 
> I just found out I'm in need of surgery. make that soon to be two scars on my stomach. Joy.
> 
> oh well, time for  fanart dump.



good luck man, hope it all goes well


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Sin, I'll remember that  Thanks guys


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 19, 2008)

Prove yourself, Bya.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

Good luck with your surgery Hisagi 





Sin said:


> No, the retards don't care about post count.
> 
> Veterans pot there to increase their post count, the retards genuinely care about shitty Naruto.



I just made a serious thread and even put some effort into it ...  

I'm a retard* 









* nothing new there really


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 19, 2008)

Shit, I got thrown onto a random page of this thread again after clicking it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor Lastier, Why is your name familiar but I have no clue who you are 


*edit* nvm I'm thinking of Lastier fan


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

emo sarabear?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *edit* nvm I'm thinking of Lastier fan



Lol Sara
She's permed though


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe. I don't know


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

My confusion has disappeared and I have come back. 


I'm getting bullied in the Blender because of my name.


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRR CONVO THREAD!! 

awww.. pirate day is nearly over!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

It's over in MY timezone
Reverted back already


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

haha, Pirate day?


well, since Tesla has an Eye patch, I don't have to really do anything


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah.. its just over here 00:02 am!

time to change back!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I'm getting bullied in the Blender because of my name.


I don't know you enough to judge your personality, but that name certainly is fitting of an internet noob


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

It won't be over for 8 hours here


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

I still have about 6 hours left of Talk Like a Pirate Day. 

Right after that, it's my birthday.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

But I've had that name for ages...I'm certainly _not_ a noob.


I do want to change it anyway, I've had it for years...but it feels like it's a part of me or something.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru, Riku's name to her, is like my name is to me

 except mine started out as just an internet roleplay joke


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

pirate day is for life...i r a pirate

waits for lazytown "u r a pirate video"


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> But I've had that name for ages...I'm certainly _not_ a noob.
> I do want to change it anyway, I've had it for years...but it feels like it's a part of me or something.



Then you have to stand out enough to make people there not care about your name


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> It won't be over for 8 hours here



 

Ha ha.... I made everyone pirate hats in work today


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

But the negs are too much. ;~;


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

TMS: whats Lazytown?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

Piracy is bad  

killing and pillaging and stuff :c


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisa...I really like your sig. ?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Which one

My tesla one or this one?

I'm testing this one/matching with someone else


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Tesla. 


I really wanted that pic rendered a long time ago. But I am so bad at rendering. I was gonna put that pic in a banner of one of my forums...XD


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh  should I change back?


edit//
The Medicine Seller   	196

^ spammer again


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Oh  should I change back?
> 
> 
> edit//
> ...



lol, i was actually trying to stay away this time and keep the posts low at least its not as bad as last time


...


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

#14 is coming 

It's Kira tiem


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i was actually trying to stay away this time and keep the posts low at least its not as bad as last time



Lies! You had this all planned out


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Lies! You had this all planned out



just as planned

and BTW, you really dont want to know what lazytown is, it will eat your brain


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> just as planned
> 
> and BTW, you really dont want to know what lazytown is, it will eat your brain



my niece watches lazy town!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

dixie said:


> my niece watches lazy town!!



lol

 weatherman


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

i don't have any weed


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Why are we all using


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol
> 
> weatherman



I have actually seen that episode 



Hisagi said:


> Why are we all using




did you watch the vid in the link


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol
> 
> weatherman




you are a parrot  



*Parrot!!* 



E said:


> i don't have any weed




It's better that way.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol
> 
> weatherman




[YOUTUBE]-azqXygCzO8[/YOUTUBE]

Cake is not a lie. 

Like the new set, Hisagi.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

dixie said:


> did you watch the vid in the link



do I have to


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> do I have to



yes  

then you will know why were are all


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Voltron doesn't qualify as a SUPER ROBOT series? In what sense?



i actually wrote that reply in a hurry (since class was about to start in like 3 minutes...) and completely forgot about Voltron. Nevermind my previous statement(s).


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Good night society


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Aye, it seemed weird to me because Voltron is hardcore super robot series. Or...at least...was...when I was young...I'm old lol.

Night Zaru.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

But I don't want to 


Night Zaru


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Speaking of videos...


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Night zaru.


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

fuck yea sweden


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]R4cQ3BoHFas[/YOUTUBE]

night Zaru

E...


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Yea, I guess Asia still leads in the bizarre department. In every field imaginable.

Did I mention how much I hate IE6?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

_Laughing gas these hazmats, fast cats,
Lining them up-a like ass cracks,
Lay these ponies at the track
Its my chocolate attack.
Shit, I'm stepping in the heart of this here
Care bear bumping in the heart of this here
Watch me as I gravitate
Hahahahahahaa._


^ thats my voicemessage when you get sent to my voice box on my cell. lmao

i feel like i'm ten


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Feeling 10 beats being 23 and engaged.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

i just suck at reading comprehension. i doubt that you're too old unless you're about to suddenly reveal that you're 50 or something. ?

and what the hell is that vid...

---

you should know to use firefox. tsk tsk.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> _Laughing gas these hazmats, fast cats,
> Lining them up-a like ass cracks,
> Lay these ponies at the track
> Its my chocolate attack.
> ...



if i had your number i would call you all the time just to hear that

on an unrelated note:

[YOUTUBE]dTLPBVNk30I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> _Laughing gas these hazmats, fast cats,
> Lining them up-a like ass cracks,
> Lay these ponies at the track
> Its my chocolate attack.
> ...







NIGHT ZARU!!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if i had your number i would call you all the time just to hear that


Maybe later 


dixie said:


>


I'm weird aren't I?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

> you should know to use firefox. tsk tsk.


I do. Unfortunately I'm a web designer so I have to optimize my code for an out dated browser that doesn't display my pages correctly because of how archaic it is. Whats even more unfortunate is that, 24% of people still use IE6 so I'm FORCED to optimize. Whats even more unfortunate is that in my country 46% people use it and since I design for companies it has to look the same in every browser.

Hence my whining, since something looks great in every incarnation of FF, Opera, Safari, Chrome and latest IE, however I have to spend hours "mending" my already close to perfect code just because Microsoft has their head up their asses and because users are stuck in stone age.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

seizure warning
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n0uJjr1eyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bPWZ7ASnhiE[/YOUTUBE]

A lesson in life, always watch where you're going.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if i had your number i would call you all the time just to hear that
> 
> on an unrelated note:
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]6BjWN1qqvOM[/YOUTUBE]



---------------------------------
and.
just felt like posting this.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

ah...

that sucks. people who use IE should be educated.


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Maybe later
> 
> I'm weird aren't I?



no.. you're just COLOURFUL! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(And come on... I made everyone in work wear pirate hats today.... I can't complain!  )


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

that's a badass sig ezxx 


I'm not a fan of Kenpachi, but that's rahter impressive


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i just suck at reading comprehension. i doubt that you're too old unless you're about to suddenly reveal that you're 50 or something. ?


was that directed at me? 
I just caught it


dixie said:


> no.. you're just COLOURFUL!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



colourful?

I'm insulted!

just kidding


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

> ah...
> 
> that sucks. people who use IE should be educated


You know, I could understand IE7, but IE6? Seriously? That's like using Windows 98. Which reminds me, WIN95 has this wonderful feature that, if it doesn't detect your keyboard it tells you to press F1 to try again. Gotta love MS.



> was that directed at me?



Think he was talking to me, not sure tho


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

> Unfortunately I'm a web designer so I have to optimize my code for an out dated browser that doesn't display my pages correctly because of how archaic it is.



For a second there I thought you were talking about IE7, not 6


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes well, IE7 is better but still has it's glitches. Plenty of them actually. Usually when optimizing I spend most of my time with IE...well...almost ALL of my time on IE. With other browsers there is rarely any trouble. 

It's kinda frustrating when you open your site in IE and realize margins are completely off and sections are overlapping but you have no idea why since your code is valid and other browsers show no sign of any kind of problems.


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

piccun said:


> that's a badass sig ezxx
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of Kenpachi, but that's rahter impressive



Thanks. 



Hisagi said:


> was that directed at me?
> I just caught it



No, unless of course you too are willing to admit to being a 50 year old man ?



Surreal said:


> You know, I could understand IE7, but IE6? Seriously? That's like using Windows 98. Which reminds me, WIN95 has this wonderful feature that, if it doesn't detect your keyboard it tells you to press F1 to try again. Gotta love MS.



Never got to us '95 but it's always been highly regarded 

i highly dislike IE6 and don't really bother with 7 unless a site requires me to.




> Think he was talking to me, not sure tho



i was talk to you


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

piccun said:


> [YOUTUBE]6BjWN1qqvOM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 how could you post that picture?...

i cant watch that episode because i come close to tears because of the amazing ending, it is my favourite moment of Futurama though....

[YOUTUBE]bU2Lq18HLVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

ezxx said:


> No, unless of course you too are willing to admit to being a 50 year old man ?


Me? 50?

Not for a while


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice avatar ezxx btw. And oh how I loved the first Dexter episode. Humor was priceless. Btw, it seems I hate his sister more and more with each passing season, she annoys me more then I can possibly describe.

Hope she finds out who he really is and then commits suicide.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Nice avatar ezxx btw. And oh how I loved the first Dexter episode. Humor was priceless. Btw, it seems I hate his sister more and more with each passing season, she annoys me more then I can possibly describe.
> 
> Hope she finds out who he really is and then commits suicide.



read the book i'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes well, unfortunately trying finding a Dexter book in Croatia is like trying to find some sense in Code Geass. In other words, no fucking chance. Oh and, shipping problems (buy iz on teh intrawebs option) when it comes to Croatia are simply mind numbing.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Yes well, unfortunately trying finding a Dexter book in Croatia is like trying to find some sense in Code Geass. In other words, no fucking chance. Oh and, shipping problems (buy iz on teh intrawebs option) when it comes to Croatia are simply mind numbing.



lol, fair enough

BTW, who likes Jamie Foxx? watch till the end, its great

[YOUTUBE]B_L-gbpKZpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks surreal. I'm actually a bit skeptical about the upcoming season, although the ending does make things a bit more exciting. In regards to the sister, i can't say that i like her, but i don't despise her like you seem to do. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It lacks Doaks, btw. >_<




I'd rather he kills her than the suicide option, tbh. In a most brutal fashion too, preferably with a chainsaw...


----------



## Surreal (Sep 19, 2008)

The beginning was fucking epic.

"I went to the carnival. I even won a prize." 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yea, for not it really does lack Doaks 

"Lab geek my ass."




 The reason I dislike his sister is that she is so utterly whiny and so incredibly loud and just plain dumb most of the time. Going to bed now, it's 3 AM here. Night guys.


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> colourful?
> 
> I'm insulted!
> 
> just kidding



:amazed

I made a rainbow just for you and this is how i get treated!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm indifferent to Dexter's sister.

@ez and surreal: Please tag that bit on our favorite former Special Forces cop. D:


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

they all deserve to be spoiled 

night surreal


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

You _fucking_ weirdo!


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not weird, i'm gifted.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Is that Dexter, or just some artwork of a guy who _could_ be Dexter?

Also, it's good to be back.

I've missed this section. D:

It's one of the more pleasant ones of the forum.


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

So many new people around these parts lately


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ It's probably cause we have tea and cake!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

i decided i am going to post only once per page next convo


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i decided i am going to post only once per page next convo



o rly? 

I don't beleive you!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

dixie said:


> o rly?
> 
> I don't beleive you!



where do you find these awesome sets?...i want them

you wanna bet on it?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> So many new people around these parts lately


I'm more of an "old head who disappeared for over a year then returned because he started reading the manga again"...


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Taichou said:


> I'm more of an "old head who disappeared for over a year then returned because he started reading the manga again"...


Interesting 

So you hadn't read the pendulum arc until recently?


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> where do you find these awesome sets?...i want them
> 
> you wanna bet on it?



I find awesome sets.. because I am awesome!! 

Awesome finds Awesome!!  

no... gambling is a sin!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

dixie said:


> I find awesome sets.. because I am awesome!!
> 
> Awesome finds Awesome!!
> 
> no... gambling is a* sin*!!



You called?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Interesting
> 
> So you hadn't read the pendulum arc until recently?


I hadn't read much of anything past when 'Hime slapped Ulq, until recently.


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Taichou said:


> I hadn't read much of anything past when 'Hime slapped Ulq, until recently.


Oh I see.

How'd you like the developments then?


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Taichou said:


> I hadn't read much of anything past when 'Hime slapped Ulq, until recently.



lol, you quit at a great time


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> How'd you like the developments then?


Well, if it wasn't for the flashback arc, after Kenpachi's "LOL IMMA USE TWO HANDZ" moment, I would have quit again right there.



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, you quit at a great time


The slap itself was funny, but the arc it was in left more to be desired.

My plan was to just watch the anime (I prefer to see everything in motion anyway, and it worked out... Bleach 166 was bootiful) until a large enough gap from where I left off and where the manga currently is was created.  From there, I could just read all of it in bulk, thus avoiding the excruciating weekly wait.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice, it seems we can again lurk safely now


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Well, if it wasn't for the flashback arc, after Kenpachi's "LOL IMMA USE TWO HANDZ" moment, I would have quit again right there.
> 
> The slap itself was funny, but the arc it was in left more to be desired.
> 
> My plan was to just watch the anime (I prefer to see everything in motion anyway, and it worked out... Bleach 166 was bootiful) until a large enough gap from where I left off and where the manga currently is was created.  From there, I could just read all of it in bulk, thus avoiding the excruciating weekly wait.



yeah that was the problem with the HM arc, it's good when read in bulk but week by week was too much for some people at one point i though i may leave it for a month and return


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> You called?



har har! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hey wait... aren't there meant to be seven of you!! (I only mentioned vice!)


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Dudes, I got a victum from my voicemessage. There was an awkward silence before my uncle goes "w-well.. matt when you get this... be sure to call me back."


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Dudes, I got a victum from my voicemessage. There was an awkward silence before my uncle goes "w-well.. matt when you get this... be sure to call me back."



....i love it when you do something totally weird and a parent or older family member hears it, they probably think you're on crack


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

i just noticed that i forgot to switch back to the akatsuki skin


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Dudes, I got a victum from my voicemessage. There was an awkward silence before my uncle goes "w-well.. matt when you get this... be sure to call me back."




 

Priceless!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## ez (Sep 19, 2008)

Taichou said:


> Is that Dexter, or just some artwork of a guy who _could_ be Dexter?
> 
> Also, it's good to be back.
> 
> ...



no clue, just something that was on google. 

this section is probably the only one which doesn't have any exaggerated drama...


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

Girl's Not Grey is such a fukken awesome song! 

i'm always playing it on rock band 2 


shut up 



i'm glad you enjoy my sig TMS


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....i love it when you do something totally weird and a parent or older family member hears it, they probably think you're on crack


I know. I was like -calls back- "heyyy Uncle Jeromy You ca~alled?"

he hung up on me. so I think he thinks I'm whacked out


dixie said:


> Priceless!



Totally!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

E said:


> Girl's Not Grey is such a fukken awesome song!
> 
> i'm always playing it on rock band 2
> 
> ...



anything with Leah Dizon and i'm on board



Hisagi said:


> I know. I was like -calls back- "heyyy Uncle Jeromy You ca~alled?"
> 
> he hung up on me. so I think he thinks I'm whacked out
> 
> ...



 thats freaking awesome, you win


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

i lost my cellphone ;_;


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

E said:


> i lost my cellphone ;_;



probably divine punishment for your sinful sets


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I know. I was like -calls back- "heyyy Uncle Jeromy You ca~alled?"
> 
> he hung up on me. so I think he thinks I'm whacked out
> 
> ...



that was soooo rude.. 

he asked you to ring him back!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats freaking awesome, you win


the internet? 


dixie said:


> that was soooo rude..
> 
> he asked you to ring him back!



He did he did!


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> the internet?



a rep


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Rep?

oh. sorry I'm spaced out right now.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Rep?
> 
> oh. sorry I'm spaced out right now.



probably coz you're on crack


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not High thanks


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'm not High thanks



lol, i was kidding

its 3 a.m. i should probably go, but before i go i will leave a final video, enjoy, its a real good vibe one

[YOUTUBE]kTVSygNKAsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

G'night TMS. 

@Hisagi: That's awful mean of your uncle to hang up on you when he asked you to call him back.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Suuure you were TMS , Bye bro

NM< I know right?


----------



## E (Sep 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> probably divine punishment for your sinful sets



i don't think so, it's more liek irony

i've been trying to destroy it "by accident" for the longest and now just liek that, it gets lost 


my next set is a funny one 

and see ya


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Suuure you were TMS , Bye bro
> 
> NM< I know right?



Source


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

My moms dead


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> My moms dead




I'm sorry. 

I guess I chose the wrong fail pic to describe your uncle. 

let me try again.


Source


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

sounds like the management here in these apartments i live in


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Yawn, I'm tired. 

Night convo thread.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Good night NobodyMan


----------



## Shinobikitty (Sep 20, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I guess I chose the wrong fail pic to describe your uncle.
> 
> ...





I swear... stupidity is on an all time rise.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Kitty


----------



## tgre (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey gaiz.

What's cookin'?


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm sleepy

i should probably head to sleep.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, being sleepy often leads to... going to sleep


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

are you being clever?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

YEAH MAYBE, WHAT ARE *YOU *GONNA DO ABOUT IT!?

....

I'll leave now ._.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

morning Convo Thread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

/following Yariko around


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good morning convo thread.


hy Zaru..how are you?



Hisagi said:


> /following Yariko around



stalker


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> /following Yariko around


Stalker-kun 


Yariko said:


> hy Zaru..how are you?


I just woke up and my body hurts


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Love you to YarYar 
No Andy! Not the hammer!

Hey Hey Hey which of you will answer my question of annoyance? I'm coloring this picture of mine for something, and I'm coloring Yoruichi's hair. In Manga its brown, anime its purple; which color should I use, and what shade?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Slight purple fits her better I'd say.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I just woke up and my body hurts



some gymnastics in the morning would help


Hisagi said:


> Love you to YarYar
> No Andy! Not the hammer!
> 
> Hey Hey Hey which of you will answer my question of annoyance? I'm coloring this picture of mine for something, and I'm coloring Yoruichi's hair. In Manga its brown, anime its purple; which color should I use, and what shade?



I like how you call me YarYar

btw Gorillaz set


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Something like this Zaru?


---
I call you YarYar cause it makes me sound like a little kid (those were the days... lmao) Okay not really, I picked it up from Tachi and it stuck

Gorillaz FTW  its my top band.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 20, 2008)

Most impressive.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Something like this Zaru?
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



little kid?



hy Byakuya


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Now just to add some shadings and reflections! Color seems fitting.

Bya


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey look its "Litte Byakuya" 

---
Yup, I shall do the basic colors, than the shading, than on to the cell shading 



----

Sort of Little kid, YarYar. Like an eleven year old, ha!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 20, 2008)

Howdy   kids


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Kids howdy


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Japanese are awesome. 

There is a big corruption scandal right now in Croatia, many prominent professors were arrested for taking bribes from students, for better (or passing) grades or even enrollment. Zagreb university has some project they are working on together with the one in Tokyo....

so the Japanese professor asked how are we going to organize funeral for all those arrested professors, expecting them to all commit suicide. He seemed genuinely surprised when they explained to him no one plans on suiciding;DD


----------



## Binary (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Japanese are awesome.
> 
> There is a big corruption scandal right now in Croatia, many prominent professors were arrested for taking bribes from students, for better (or passing) grades or even enrollment. Zagreb university has some project they are working on together with the one in Tokyo....
> 
> so the Japanese professor asked how are we going to organize funeral for all those arrested professors, expecting them to all commit suicide. He seemed genuinely surprised when they explained to him no one plans on suiciding;DD


Amazing 

Didn't they call suicide "sempokko" or something like that? Correct me if I'm wrong please 


Karasu said:


> Hello.


I see your LOS and I raise you one pek


----------



## Binary (Sep 20, 2008)

I see your pek and raise you an


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

have to go..later


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

See you later Riko (ha! better nickname. Becoming great aring I?)



> I see your pek and raise you an


I see your  and I raise you two harlitas


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

> Didn't they call suicide "sempokko" or something like that? Correct me if I'm wrong please



It's sepukku. And they are probably right, those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that sold exams and created god knows how many false graduates SHOULD commit suicide. In a small country like Croatia, giving false degrees where only about 8% of the population has university education is a horrible fucking crime.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh I see. Well that is true. 


Off-topic: I'm doing a cell-shading for the first time and I've got the foundation basic down but now I'm about to drop, I better save and head off to bed.


Good early morning convo thread, I'm going to take a nap now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

See ya Hisagi, and show us the final results


----------



## Binary (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> See you later Riko (ha! better nickname. Becoming great aring I?)
> 
> 
> I see your  and I raise you two harlitas



I can't win.

I just can't.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 20, 2008)

So it begins


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Croatia


You a Cro Cop fan?



Karasu said:


> I can't win.
> 
> I just can't.


Just raise him 3 ruris.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Mornin' everyone. 

Talk Like a Pirate day is now over. 

Ah well, today is a good day.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

> You a Cro Cop fan?



Don't care about that sport, so I don't care about him either^^


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Don't care about that sport, so I don't care about him either^^


Ah, it's just that I read about how he's like a national hero or some shit a couple years ago.

Exciting fighter... shame you're not a fan of the sport or him. :/


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Well yes, he is very loved in Croatia...he even got elected into the parliament (don't ask.. it's a bizarre country.)...you can say I'm an exception.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2008)

Evening all

*yawns*

I'm off to bed. Wall-E was an epic movie


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

G'night TV. 

Glad you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> See you later Riko (ha! better nickname. Becoming great aring I?)



Riko

sounds good..but I like YarYar better



Taichou said:


> You a Cro Cop fan?
> 
> Just raise him 3 ruris.


great set you have there


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

Good day to all


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> YEAH MAYBE, WHAT ARE *YOU *GONNA DO ABOUT IT!?
> 
> ....
> 
> I'll leave now ._.



i'm going to tell you to get the fuck out one of these days. ?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

And a good day to you too, Cyborg.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

EVERYONE WISH NOBODYMAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY IT IS HIS BIRTHDAY TODAY


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday NobodyMan


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Birtday NobodyMan:WOW


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

D'awww shucks! Thanks you guys! pek

TMS already knows, but I am now 17 years old. 

Let the party begin!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

~~~


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XEymZQVlCAI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EcWp8Yyc49M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UJF7rSEqtSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWMPhjFiV48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]r6uEBKVquGo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3knNSbSU6y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it youtube video posting time now?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi. 

Oohh...I see Grimmy.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Riku. 

What's up? 

[YOUTUBE]Gc07aIUAeQ8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QKAC3XXiWso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Now Alucard. 


Nothing much...coughing...a lot. 


You?


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Happy Birthday NobodyMan


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry about your cough Riku, Hope it gets better. 

I'm just hanging out right now, will be heading over to a friend's place before too long. 

[YOUTUBE]CRcBsKxuKVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xPfpHhog4SI[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

i hate Light


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 20, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i hate Light



Why? He's such a sweet, caring, compassionate teenage boy


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Yay! I hate him too! :WOW Finally, someone who also hates him. <333



It's not simply a cough, it's asthma. ;~;


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> Why? He's such a sweet, caring, compassionate teenage boy



I love that smug, evil smile. I think i need to rewatch Death Note. Light is awesome.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 20, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I love that smug, evil smile. I think i need to rewatch Death Note. Light is awesome.



I'm never ever going to rewatch it. I loved it, but it was scary, sad and generally left me feeling miserable


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont even watch death note..I tried to read the manga but..it was useless..i didnt find it interesting


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> Why? He's such a sweet, caring, compassionate teenage boy







xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Yay! I hate him too! :WOW Finally, someone who also hates him. <333
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simply a cough, it's asthma. ;~;



sorry to heat aout your asthma

Light is an asshole


*Spoiler*: __ 



he should have been the one to first....L is a freaking hero


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> I'm never ever going to rewatch it. I loved it, but it was scary, sad and generally left me feeling miserable



that's kinda sad. :< 

are you by chance easily scared by horror movies?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> Why? He's such a sweet, caring, compassionate teenage boy




That pic is awesome, della. 

[YOUTUBE]xA546zmgBGw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]p8-g9nuL5aA[/YOUTUBE]



These are the last to vids for a while, promise.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello All.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2008)

della said:


> I'm never ever going to rewatch it. I loved it, but it was scary, sad and generally left me feeling miserable


Wow.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

lol you're a mod again.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh hai Mori. Long time no see.

Speaking of horrors, currently making a page for a horror only cinema xD


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Hello All.


hey Hime.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Oh hai Mori. Long time no see.
> 
> Speaking of horrors, currently making a page for a horror only cinema xD



I dont like horrors

I watched only the Saw series...


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 20, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> hey Hime.



 



Surreal said:


> Oh hai Mori. Long time no see.
> 
> Speaking of horrors, currently making a page for a horror only cinema xD



That's particularly fitting considering your personality.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 20, 2008)

ezxx said:


> that's kinda sad. :<
> 
> are you by chance easily scared by horror movies?



The opposite really, I laugh at the scary moments 



How are those Mayuri sets going, guys?


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't found good enough stock D;


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

too bad there aren't much mayuri fanarts worth 

why i cant see my name anymore down?


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 20, 2008)

I know, I had problems with finding a good one too :/


That's why next month it's time for Kira 
There's plenty of good Kira stock


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

no kira..espadas

or Yoruichi and Soi fon


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol you're a mod again.


Only to keep the OBD from falling into a pit of flames until Ryoma was modded... now they won't let me go back to retirement. 



Yariko said:


> too bad there aren't much mayuri fanarts worth


I got a couple.


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

can i mod it next? sounds like fun


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't drink the raspberry poison


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

> That's particularly fitting considering your personality.



Job like any other!

Designing for an IT company, an e-commerce site or something like this...well fuck it, who am I kidding, this is much more fun;D


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Taichou said:


> now they won't let me go back to retirement.



psh, bullshit =p


----------



## E (Sep 20, 2008)

ewwww L tardism 

we talking about mods? 

can i has the BH ?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

No hai to me Mori?


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Hello All.



Hi 



Ammanas said:


> lol you're a mod again.



hey you're back! 



Surreal said:


> Oh hai Mori. Long time no see.
> 
> Speaking of horrors, currently making a page for a horror only cinema xD



is it something you can share? i want to see just how horrific it is



Yariko said:


> I dont like horrors
> 
> I watched only the Saw series...



I like horror comedies, i.e. Shawn of the Dead and Slither. Slither is probably unknown to most probably.



della said:


> The opposite really, I laugh at the scary moments
> 
> 
> 
> How are those Mayuri sets going, guys?



Ah, i can laugh at 'em too, depending on the quality of the movie i'm watching. For example, The Hills Eyes II is pretty hilarious because it's horrendous in every imaginable way. Then there's movies like 30 Days of Night, and those are types i usually don't laugh at (usually).



Neliel said:


> I haven't found good enough stock D;



I've just started looking now, although i'm not participating. 



Taichou said:


> Only to keep the OBD from falling into a pit of flames until Ryoma was modded... now they won't let me go back to retirement.
> 
> I got a couple.



it's a trap dude. pek was implying i'm still staff a few days ago...i blame you for that.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

I can show you a jpeg of what I did so far, design wise. It lacks Flash elements and so on but I guess it gives a general idea. If you want I can send you a PM.


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

why not, send it on over. ?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I like horror comedies, i.e. Shawn of the Dead and Slither. Slither is probably unknown to most probably.
> 
> t.



I like horror comdies too

especially Scary Movie..all of them


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, PM sent, feel free to comment~


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Almost at the 2k


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

who gets it will make it about Yoruichi or Soi Fon?

or Espadas?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

hi surreal, send jpeg to me too

sin where's my se24 sub?


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I like horror comdies too
> 
> especially Scary Movie..all of them



I forgot about the Scary Movies. I never watched the first one, but the second and third one were pretty awesome.

Still, Shawn of the Dead beats 'em. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWw9vE39IGc[/YOUTUBE]



Surreal said:


> Well, PM sent, feel free to comment~



The hand does come off as slightly creepy. I like the way it looks so far.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I can show you a jpeg of what I did so far, design wise. It lacks Flash elements and so on but I guess it gives a general idea. If you want I can send you a PM.



Same please


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

the first one was funny


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I forgot about the Scary Movies. I never watched the first one, but the second and third one were pretty awesome.
> 
> Still, Shawn of the Dead beats 'em.
> 
> ...



that's awesome

still like scary movies best

btw awesome set


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

> The hand does come off as slightly creepy. I like the way it looks so far.


The idea behind the design is for it to look dark and somehow eerie but not like a full on emo-style horror site. It's for a cinema after all and a commercial one so I need to make it balanced. Zaru and Mori, gonna send you a link in a few moments.

Edit:

PM's sent, feel free to comment/bash/criticize/praise or whatever. I'm always open minded when it comes to this^^
I sent a SWF file as well, not sure if the Flash file will work on your PC (depends on user settings, Flash player version and so on) but oh well^^


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

I feel like Juushiro, coughing and coughing...


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

hello Byakuya


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

:WOW:WOW


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> The idea behind the design is for it to look dark and somehow eerie but not like a full on emo-style horror site. It's for a cinema after all and a commercial one so I need to make it balanced. Zaru and Mori, gonna send you a link in a few moments.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



looks good, I like the hand in the flash, makes me think of someone trying to get out of something which is suitably horror without being overblown. 

For the JPEG I think that's pretty neat too, like the little film type effect on the navigation bar and the banner is suitably horror-esque. Something about the content containers doesn't sit quite right with me (it might be that they don't seem really held in place on the page by anything) and I might have picked a more serif font for the content itself though.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't believe they haven't made it into a smilie yet.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to agree with you, containers do seem off on that picture, however it looks and feels different when viewed as a normal site. Also, I'm still thinking of a better solution for the containers at the moment, however as it is now doesn't look bad.

Then again, when it comes to my work (and almost exclusively when it comes to my work) I'm pretty anal and obsessive so until I'm satisfied I will keep on playing with it and working on it.

The font is NOT going to stay, I used a temporary font for the dummy text, the font will be different...I wanna try something trough CSS (read about it on one of the forums, if I can make it work it will give me more font freedom then the current set of generic fonts that really limit the designer), which I can't do in Photoshop^^


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

> The font is NOT going to stay, I used a temporary font for the dummy text, the font will be different...



ahh I figured it might just be a placeholder font as well as placeholder text but I thought I'd mention it anyway =p

anyway if you want more feedback ever gimme a shout, in return next site I work on I'll harass you with =p


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2008)

Yariko said:


> that's awesome
> 
> still like scary movies best
> 
> btw awesome set



agree to disagree =p

thanks 



Surreal said:


> The idea behind the design is for it to look dark and somehow eerie but not like a full on emo-style horror site. It's for a cinema after all and a commercial one so I need to make it balanced. Zaru and Mori, gonna send you a link in a few moments.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



i got the feel you were going for. it's dark but not too dark.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Sure, I always want to get as many opinions as possible and it helps if someone is actually a designer or knows the principals of web technologies. And feel free to harass me all you want^^

Also, to be honest lately I have been thinking of specializing in Flash and graphics exclusively. Flash is an amazing medium when handled and learned properly...while graphics, at least for me are the most fun and most exciting part of web design.

Coding, while fun at times can be really draining, especially optimizing.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

I hate coding so I somewhat agree xD I've been doing some practice lately but not made much progress. (well I enjoy it when you solve something and make progress but it's so tedious when somethings not working and you can't figure it out for ages)

Flash is great fun, you can do so much with it and actionscript isn't too hard to learn either :3


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Flash is amazing in a sense that you can accomplish so much with a simple mask but it can also be amazingly deep. What bothers me however (and stops me from making sites in Flash exclusively) is that it really hurts the accessibility, SEO and basic usability. Also it can be quite heavy....and some browsers still fuck up when displaying it. I believe Flash and multimedia to be the future of web design.

Actionscript 2.0 is a breeze (the effect on the file I sent you was done literally with 5 lines of code)  while 3.0 is more object programming oriented. It's harder but has much greater possibilites. I saw one amazing effect, the guy created a complete replica of candle flame (movment, light, shadows, everything) with a gradient and 10 lines of code.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

I've returned 

and i'm still not down with my cellshading  I can't get their hair to look right


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Flash... On linux... On firefox experimental trunk builds...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Flash is amazing in a sense that you can accomplish so much with a simple mask but it can also be amazingly deep. What bothers me however (and stops me from making sites in Flash exclusively) is that it really hurts the accessibility, SEO and basic usability. Also it can be quite heavy....and some browsers still fuck up when displaying it. I believe Flash and multimedia to be the future of web design.
> 
> Actionscript 2.0 is a breeze (the effect on the file I sent you was done literally with 5 lines of code)  while 3.0 is more object programming oriented. It's harder but has much greater possibilites. I saw one amazing effect, the guy created a complete replica of candle flame (movment, light, shadows, everything) with a gradient and 10 lines of code.



It'll definately be the future, more visual impact and flexibility are pretty much desired by most clients and as browsers develop to display it properly and easily accessibility issues will dwindle.

I've not done anything 3.0 specific yet but I've got a couple of things I've seen that I want to try.



Hisagi said:


> I've returned
> 
> and i'm still not down with my cellshading  I can't get their hair to look right



pratice makes perfect, I'd like to see more people use gradients combined with a cell shading style I think, particularly in hair.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Flash... On linux... On firefox experimental trunk builds...



Something like that. Web designers sometimes need to limit their creativity at the expense of usability and accessibility. And that's how it should be...at least if you are working for others and you make a living off of it. But sometimes it just feels wrong to be limited by the fact standardization that W3 started 10 years ago STILL hasn't reached it's goal.



> It'll definitely be the future, more visual impact and flexibility are pretty much desired by most clients and as browsers develop to display it properly and easily accessibility issues will dwindle.


Well, despite it's privacy issues I have great faith in Chrome. The way it was made and optimized gives me high hopes, especially since it's open source AND in still beta. The multiprocessing alone makes it more Flash accessible because of the way it loads the page.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you colouring Hisa? ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Something like that. Web designers sometimes need to limit their creativity at the expense of usability and accessibility. And that's how it should be...at least if you are working for others and you make a living off of it. But sometimes it just feels wrong to be limited by the fact standardization that W3 started 10 years ago STILL hasn't reached it's goal.
> 
> Well, despite it's privacy issues I have great faith in Chrome. The way it was made and optimized gives me high hopes, especially since it's open source AND in still beta. The multiprocessing alone makes it more Flash accessible because of the way it loads the page.


Sometimes I do feel like saying "Fuck it" and using the stable shit everyone uses so that everything works, but I like Linux, and I like the "bleeding edge" even if not everything works D:

That's why I bought a laptop and kept it "stable" so I can have my linux desktop :3


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Surreal said:


> But sometimes it just feels wrong to be limited by the fact standardization that W3 started 10 years ago STILL hasn't reached it's goal.



LOL

yeah ._.



> Well, despite it's privacy issues I have great faith in Chrome. The way it was made and optimized gives me high hopes, especially since it's still open source AND in beta. The multiprocessing alone makes it more Flash accessible because of the way it loads the page.



I've not tried Chrome yet but that sounds pretty interesting and if it's more Flash accessible that's always good xD


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

> Sometimes I do feel like saying "Fuck it" and using the stable shit everyone uses so that everything works, but I like Linux, and I like the "bleeding edge" even if not everything works D:
> 
> That's why I bought a laptop and kept it "stable" so I can have my linux desktop :3


Linux is being developed more and more over the years and I believe that it has a bright future ahead of it. Not to mention more and more companies are switching to Linux as their desktop OS of choice.

Trust me, I'm a Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer and precisely because I know more about their OS then most users I know what a sad piece of software it can be sometimes. Too bad that, for now...it's still the necessary evil

Edit: 

Mori, read this 
and you will see why it will be a great browser.

Multi-threading is especially interesting. Also, small bit of info:

Firefox = at least 30 MB of mem usage.
Chrome = 7.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

I shall go read up on chrome after dinner. Lol, light evening reading 

The smaller memory usage is nice though.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Hair?!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

this is so cute with the hat


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hair?!



 what?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2008)

A Tom in my convo thread? D:

By the by, _Sket Dance_ is pretty hilarious. I'm glad that you mentioned the title (even if it wasn't to suggest it), as I've only gotten through a volume and I kind of have a crush on it. 


Oh, and I saw that you read through all of _Arigatou_. Finally, someone doesn't drop it after the first volume!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 20, 2008)

hello 


I'm going to watch House


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

It's holding the head?!


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Everyone is here today


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

my mind is not


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Neliel said:


> my mind is not


As long as your spirit is with us <3


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> A Tom in my convo thread? D:



don't be sad, i was summoned by a chance to be incredulous and I stayed for Surreal!



> By the by, _Sket Dance_ is pretty hilarious. I'm glad that you mentioned the title (even if it wasn't to suggest it), as I've only gotten through a volume and I kind of have a crush on it.



oh I'm glad!

I find it pretty fresh for a shounen jump series, it's just fun, has some good laughs, it's pretty well written and it never takes itself too seriously :3 must read some more later.


haha they have mad skills xD I enjoy all of them as characters as well which is nice



> Oh, and I saw that you read through all of _Arigatou_. Finally, someone doesn't drop it after the first volume!



I did xD It was a pretty good read and had the best anti-parent outburst I've seen in a manga lol

It was an interesting take on the whole sort of traditional Japanese family thing, how a family can fall apart and how people deal with situations. You should probably harass the people who drop it after vol 1 since the others are a lot tamer in comparison and really make the story, you come to understand things a bit more as well with them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

I read the first 2 chapters of soul eater today  ( I will continue tommorow of course )


----------



## piccun? (Sep 20, 2008)

I was trying to color using layers, but it's too confusing  

I can see the potential though ?

I'll need more practice


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I read the first 2 chapters of soul eater today



such effort and commitment that must have taken >_>

read some more and then report =p you've still got one introduction to go!


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I read the first 2 chapters of soul eater today  ( I will continue tommorow of course )



i've read 20 and loving it x3

chapter 6 is my fav


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> such effort and commitment that must have taken >_>
> 
> read some more and then report =p you've still got one introduction to go!



nah read 2, then watched TV and wasted a couple of hours then I didn't feel like reading it tonight


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

*crosses fingers*

Too early  Damn.


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

:WOW new thread

an Espada one would be great


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

piccun said:


> I was trying to color using layers, but it's too confusing
> 
> I can see the potential though ?
> 
> I'll need more practice



Layers will really help once you get the hang of them, things are just that much more flexible and it becomes a lot easier to adjust one thing without adjusting others.


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn TMS again


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

I lost the 2k?

congratz TMS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

New thread should be made in honor of szayel


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> New thread should be made in honor of szayel



then make it

edit: didnt piccun make that already?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

espadas wonderful

Grimmjow, Ulquiorra, Halibel


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

#14 should be Vizards


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

woah i didn't even notice we were near


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 20, 2008)

;~;

I wanted to make the 2000th post.


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Szayel already had a thread


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

who wants to make the new thread?, i dont want to


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

2012???

woo thats the year I'm supposed to die

i mean



TMS why don't you want to make the thread


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> don't be sad, i was summoned by a chance to be incredulous and I stayed for Surreal![



Must take notes, so I know how to summon you in the future should the need arise :3



> I find it pretty fresh for a shounen jump series, it's just fun, has some good laughs, it's pretty well written and it never takes itself too seriously :3 must read some more later.


I definitely agree that it has some wonderful comedy (slightly reminiscent of _Gintama_). In particular, the banter is hilarious, and I pretty much adore Switch, generally speaking. If the mangaka can keep up the pace that he's set, I think it's going to be one of my favorite comedy manga.



> I enjoy all of them as characters as well which is nice


I definitely agree. Great characterization, particularly considering the genre.


> I did xD It was a pretty good read and had the best anti-parent outburst I've seen in a manga lol




Outburst might almost be an understatement. And yeah, it's a worthwhile read. Even if it's not the best out there, the mangaka definitely has you examining different ways of viewing the world and morality (like all of his other manga). 

If you liked _Arigatou_, then you might want to check out _Believers_, as well. 



> It was an interesting take on the whole sort of traditional Japanese family thing, how a family can fall apart and how people deal with situations.


Ah yes, such a prevalent theme. A deconstruction of modern Japanese life at its finest ^^


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> 2012???
> 
> woo thats the year I'm supposed to die
> 
> ...



meh, i make crappy threads


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> meh, i make crappy threads


Make it a Vizard one and it'll be awesome regardless


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Make it a Vizard one and it'll be awesome regardless



okely-dokely

gonna go do that now then.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> meh, i make crappy threads



Who cares, a thread is a thread


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 20, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> then make it
> 
> edit: didnt piccun make that already?



yeah soz 



Sin said:


> Szayel already had a thread



yeah soz 

sin is right we need vizard love, new thread in honor of shinji


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> okely-dokely
> 
> gonna go do that now then.


Don't mess it up [/pressure]


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 20, 2008)

no Espadas?

fine:-<

vizards are nice


----------



## piccun? (Sep 20, 2008)

what? 2000? I didn't realize we were already at this point 





Ammanas said:


> Layers will really help once you get the hang of them, things are just that much more flexible and it becomes a lot easier to adjust one thing without adjusting others.



yeah, you can make a total mess i one layer, then fix things in a couple  others and have a decent result at the end without ever making an effort at being precise.
I just need to get used to them I guess.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think anyone did Piccun


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

TMS and I did, but he beat me again


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

TMS just has awesome luck


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you high, Hollie?


----------



## Surreal (Sep 20, 2008)

?

.


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

i'll lie and say no


----------



## piccun? (Sep 20, 2008)

edit:


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2008)

made it

we are even now Sin, 1-1


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

To the new thread


----------

